# Ashton Shawlette Knit-A-Long (KAL) #3



## CathyAnn

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.
> 
> It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> I am stuck on the silliest row. It is not even a hard row!!!! I have had to tink 4 times, even though I think I am reading stitches correctly and count as I go.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> Why is it the silliest things seem to get me?
> 
> I am on my 5th repeat of chart 2. I was planning to make it bigger....maybe this is Ashton's way of telling me it doesn't want to be bigger hahaha.
> 
> Just needed to vent!!
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! I'm at the very same place and have tinked and frogged this repeat three times. I am not discouraged, amazingly. I will NOT let it get the best of me.
> 
> It certainly helps to hear from someone else who's at the same stage. Thank you.
Click to expand...

Most of us who knit the Ashton as our first lace shawl had the same problems. If you read back over the first half of this KAL, you'll see a record of some of our trials and tribulations. I'd mutter to myself, "I knit and I frog. Oops! Should have put in that lifeline! Aaaargh! Now I gotta tink back. Groan! NOT AGAIN!!!" And so on and so forth.... . The learning curve is steep, but it does get easier. It took me a little over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. You are NOT alone!


----------



## gypsie

CathyAnn, It took me 5 weeks about. But it sure is worth it, now I'm knitting the Haruni which is much easier in my opinion, maybe because the Ashton was such good training!


----------



## CathyAnn

gypsie said:


> CathyAnn, It took me 5 weeks about. But it sure is worth it, now I'm knitting the Haruni which is much easier in my opinion, maybe because the Ashton was such good training!


I think you're right! :thumbup:


----------



## Sennaa

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement and helpful tips!
I wish I could just take time off from work and knit.....

Silly real life. Always interrupting my plans.


----------



## AverilC

Sennaa said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouragement and helpful tips!
> I wish I could just take time off from work and knit.....
> 
> Silly real life. Always interrupting my plans.


 :thumbup:


----------



## GiGiRose

I just started this shawlette using Kraemer Sterling in white and I am loving it. The pattern is wonderful to follow and I am trying to learn to "read my knitting" as Dee suggested. I actually caught myself making a mistake because the stitches didn't line up with the row below. It really helped me to have the chart and the explanation of the rows together. What a great way to learn Went ahead and purchased Dee's other shawls from Ravelry to knit later. Just looking through the stash for yarn.


----------



## stevieland

GiGiRose said:


> I just started this shawlette using Kraemer Sterling in white and I am loving it. The pattern is wonderful to follow and I am trying to learn to "read my knitting" as Dee suggested. I actually caught myself making a mistake because the stitches didn't line up with the row below. It really helped me to have the chart and the explanation of the rows together. What a great way to learn Went ahead and purchased Dee's other shawls from Ravelry to knit later. Just looking through the stash for yarn.


I am sooooo glad that the pattern is working for you. Taking the time to learn to read the knitting and scrutinizing the previous row and how it lines up prevents so many errors and hours of frogging once you get good at it. Good for you!

Thanks for buying my other patterns. You've got a lot of lace ahead of you.


----------



## GiGiRose

Thanks for great patterns and the tutorials. I'm loving it!


----------



## gladi719

I just downloaded the Ashton Shawlette. I can't wait to start. I will look through my stash and if I don't have what I need I will purchase the yarn. School is out for the summer so I will have time to sit and work on the beautiful project. So excited.


----------



## lifeline

gladi719 said:


> I just downloaded the Ashton Shawlette. I can't wait to start. I will look through my stash and if I don't have what I need I will purchase the yarn. School is out for the summer so I will have time to sit and work on the beautiful project. So excited.


Wow, already? We hve another 5 weeks till school is out. Where are you? Enjoy the Ashton. I've done one already and on my second.


----------



## gladi719

Lifeline, I am in Lakeland, Florida. School runs from the middle of August to the 1st week in June. I have tons of projects started but will definately start on this shaw. Never done lace knitting and never knitted from charts only. Never had a problem reading patterns so I'm hoping that I won't have a problem with the charts. The instructions are written so nicely that I have the confidence I can do it and if I run into some problems there are so many talented people here that can help.


----------



## BeckyOH

Well, I made it all the way to the last row of my Ashton and decided it is no ways near big enough, so I just ripped it back to the end of my fourth chart 2 repeat so I can repeat it a time or two (or maybe 3)and then finish it again. I'm seriously thinking I'll hang it over my bathroom window for decoration. I live in the country surrounded by trees and can only see the lights of my nearest neighbor when there are no leaves, so no need for privacy. However, when visiters are here, they are a bit shy about using the facilities without curtains, so really I just hang something for them


----------



## gypsie

What a great idea Becky. I agree about the size, I wish I had made a few more repeats, I'm gifting mine but she is a smaller person than I am so it will probably make a good shoulder wrap for her. It is for me but I'm 5'5" a need a bit more length in it. A bathroom curtain/decor will be beautiful.


----------



## gladi719

I went out last night and picked up some yarn. Started my Ashton and complete all of chart 1. Can't wait to start on chart 2 after I get some house work done around here. I think am going to work for an hour and them reward myself with at least 30 mins of knitting and continue that way all day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gypsie

Yeah Gladi....keep it up, we can't wait to see your finished project!


----------



## CathyAnn

For those who don't have blocking mats... . Today's KMart ad shows that they have the "foam flooring" on sale again for $14.99 -- 6, 2' squares for a total of 24 square feet. There is a choice of a set of all gray, or a set of primary colors. You can find them in the hardware department.

Gladi, I think you're smart to manage your time like that. :thumbup: In the long run, you get more done. I need to do that instead of just knitting until my eyes lose focus and my brain freezes.


----------



## ruthkk

Just got my yarn but haven't started knitting yet and I already have a question. Probably should wait until I get started when it might answer its self, but here goes: it looks in the various photos like the leaf buds are oriented differently on the right and left parts of the shawl but the instructions say to repeat the same chart. Are they the same or reversed?


----------



## gypsie

Ruth, you will have to wait for a more experienced knitter to answer your question. I finished my Ashton and just followed the directions exactly as they appear on the chart and it turned out perfect. That's my best answer. Enjoy your trek through Ashton Land!


----------



## CathyAnn

Ruth, Gypsie's right. I wondered the same thing when I was knitting the Ashton. Just follow the charts and it works out!


----------



## ruthkk

Sometimes I am not patient about waiting to see how things work out; like to have some idea of what I'm going to be doing. I have done filet crochet from charts so I'm sure I can do this once I find someone to hold my yarn hank so I can wind it. It seems my husband was good for some things when he still lived here though he never liked doing it. Have some friends and a 91 year old mother who knit so probably will ask one of them. Haven't bought yarn that was not in a skein in a long time.


----------



## gypsie

Ruth, I still have my DH here but he complains too much so I put my skein over the back of a chair then snip the ties and began winding. It's a dining chair so it works out great for me.


----------



## EqLady

Ruth, you just knit the charts as shown with no change in direction by you. There are several points in the charts where you might question yourself and what you're doing - just ignore it and keep following the chart. It all works itself out!


----------



## BeckyOH

Ruth, if you think about it, you are starting the shawl in the middle and working out, though you are doing it by working from right to left if that makes sense...when you look at a finished shawl, it just looks like each side is worked differently. The middle makes them slant sort of. As the others said, just follow the charts and it all works out in the end!!


----------



## gladi719

Really enjoying working on the Ashton. I have finished the 1st repeat of chart 2. I had never used lifelines before but I am using them now. I am taking the pattern row really slow because I do not want to have to rip anything out. I am also taking the time to count the stitches while working the purl side row. I have never followed a chart in knitting before so I am also writing up the rows as I go along. I will try and post a picture of it tomorrow. The yarn I am using is Yarn Bee Diva Sequin in the color Kathmandu from Hobby Lobby. It was 7.99 and I used a 40% coupon for a total of 5.13 after tax. This yarn is 84% Acrylic, 12% wool and 4% sequin. 180 yards so I have to buy 2 more. I will go tomorrow and take my son so that he can buy one also for me with a coupon. I hate to pay the full price if I don't have to. :lol: 
Going back to my knitting
Gladys


----------



## gypsie

Oh Gladys, I'm so happy for you that you are enjoying the Ashton. It sounds like you are just zipping right along! You will be finished in no time!


----------



## roed2er

gladi719 said:


> Lifeline, I am in Lakeland, Florida. School runs from the middle of August to the 1st week in June. I have tons of projects started but will definately start on this shaw. Never done lace knitting and never knitted from charts only. Never had a problem reading patterns so I'm hoping that I won't have a problem with the charts. The instructions are written so nicely that I have the confidence I can do it and if I run into some problems there are so many talented people here that can help.


Gladi, which part of Lakeland do you live in? My daughters lived down towards Mulberry after living in an apartment by the college. My oldest daughter taught at Highland City for five years but now is teaching at Rochelle. Our family loves to visit and always include at least one trip to Harry's. In fact, I just came back to Iowa after a three week visit--- I was being nanny for my new grandson while my daughter returned to work and finish the semester. Good luck on your Ashton -- I love mine and now I am working on Nadira


----------



## stevieland

ruthkk said:


> Just got my yarn but haven't started knitting yet and I already have a question. Probably should wait until I get started when it might answer its self, but here goes: it looks in the various photos like the leaf buds are oriented differently on the right and left parts of the shawl but the instructions say to repeat the same chart. Are they the same or reversed?


The leaf buds are not reversed but stay the same for each side. This was a design decision, based in part on the fact that is a beginner pattern, but also because the buds are far enough away from the spine that is is not particularly obvious once blocked. I like that fact that they all face the same way in the big picture personally, but again, once it is blocked you will notice the yarn overs and the leaf pictures they make more than that one ssk decrease on the left side of the YO. Trust me!


----------



## gladi719

roed2er said:


> gladi719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lifeline, I am in Lakeland, Florida. School runs from the middle of August to the 1st week in June. I have tons of projects started but will definately start on this shaw. Never done lace knitting and never knitted from charts only. Never had a problem reading patterns so I'm hoping that I won't have a problem with the charts. The instructions are written so nicely that I have the confidence I can do it and if I run into some problems there are so many talented people here that can help.
> 
> 
> 
> Gladi, which part of Lakeland do you live in? My daughters lived down towards Mulberry after living in an apartment by the college. My oldest daughter taught at Highland City for five years but now is teaching at Rochelle. Our family loves to visit and always include at least one trip to Harry's. In fact, I just came back to Iowa after a three week visit--- I was being nanny for my new grandson while my daughter returned to work and finish the semester. Good luck on your Ashton -- I love mine and now I am working on Nadira
Click to expand...

Hi Roed2er, I am very close to Lakeland High School. I think its called the South side?? I have not been here long. I am a Para at Southwest Elementary. Does your daughter knit? I've been looking for a knitting/crocheting club in the area and have not found one yet. I use to be in one in Virginia and it was great getting together once a week to work and talk about our individual projects. At school we've talked about getting together over the summer either at each others homes or in the library. It's really nice to be able to work with other that enjoy the same things.


----------



## jmwilli

I finally finished with 9 repeats and about 660 yards of knitpicks shimmer. It blocked at about 60 inches wide and 30 inches long. A well written pattern that provided a good way to try lace weight yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn

Gorgeous; great color! Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie

JMwilli your Ashton is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## BeckyOH

Beautiful and love the color!! I may have to copy your color on the Elizabeth pattern I just got! I was cyber shopping for yarn and couldn't find anything I liked, but forgot about Knitpicks! Guess where my second window will go!


----------



## Sennaa

9 repeats. Wow!!!


----------



## Plague

jmwilli said:


> I finally finished with 9 repeats and about 660 yards of knitpicks shimmer. It blocked at about 60 inches wide and 30 inches long. A well written pattern that provided a good way to try lace weight yarn.


WOW how lovely!! Nice to know how many increases one can do - to make into a real grown up shawl. I have difficulty in knitting with lace wt. yarn = which makes up so nicely!!!


----------



## BeckyOH

Ordered yarn last night for Elizabeth and anticipating the new one (can't remember the name). @jmwilli: I am going to make myself finish the Ashton before I start the Elizabeth. Must have Will Power!


----------



## BeckyOH

I forgot to tell you all that I ended up ripping the Ashton back to zero and started over. I had got to the shawlette bind off row, decided it wasn't long enough and tried to rip back to the end of the chart 2 repeat, dropped a stitch, yarn was splitting, and I said the heck with it, and just ripped it all out. I think you all call it frogging. Haha, I don't use the same lingo.


----------



## umozabeads

beautiful shawl and I love Knit Picks yarns


----------



## jmwilli

Thanks. Lace yarn is more challenging so I decided to use stitch markers for each repeat even though one has to again put in stitch markers after each repeat of chart 2. The borders were long rows so I continued with stitch markers even though they shifted a stitch to the right or left on several rows. I counted each repeat, figuring it would slow me down but it would be quicker to fix a mistake over a few stitches than to figure it out over several hundred. And lifelines were a must--I used them about every 12 rows. The two times I had to frog it "only" involved four or five rows. Take it slowly, work when distractions are at a minimum (I like early morning) and lace yarn can be conquered.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

jmwilli said:


> Take it slowly, work when distractions are at a minimum (I like early morning) and lace yarn can be conquered.


I've been working my way through Ashton. I'm now beginning chart 3. Of course, like many others I've knitted the darned thing at least twice if you consider the frogging I've done. I've gotten really good at counting stitches two by two to make sure I have the correct number on. At this point I'm near the end of my first ball of two and as Ashton gets wider and wider, I hope my other ball will allow me to finish.

This is a wonderful project for much more than just learning to knit from a chart. I've gained confidence in my knitting and I've also learned if I get stuck and have re-knitted a row several times, just put it aside and go back to it in the morning. That has reset my mind and attitude. I've gone from annoyed or even angry to rested and ready to attack the problem with a fresh eye.

Guess it's time to apply that to other areas in my life, wouldn't you think?


----------



## lifeline

jmwilli said:


> Thanks. Lace yarn is more challenging so I decided to use stitch markers for each repeat even though one has to again put in stitch markers after each repeat of chart 2. The borders were long rows so I continued with stitch markers even though they shifted a stitch to the right or left on several rows. I counted each repeat, figuring it would slow me down but it would be quicker to fix a mistake over a few stitches than to figure it out over several hundred. And lifelines were a must--I used them about every 12 rows. The two times I had to frog it "only" involved four or five rows. Take it slowly, work when distractions are at a minimum (I like early morning) and lace yarn can be conquered.


It sounds like you put in a sensible amount of lifelines. Now I'm on chart 4 I put a new lifeline in every purl row. I have two in at any given time. I just move the bottom one up as i feel those rows are done correctly.


----------



## CathyAnn

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> jmwilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it slowly, work when distractions are at a minimum (I like early morning) and lace yarn can be conquered.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been working my way through Ashton. I'm now beginning chart 3. Of course, like many others I've knitted the darned thing at least twice if you consider the frogging I've done. I've gotten really good at counting stitches two by two to make sure I have the correct number on. At this point I'm near the end of my first ball of two and as Ashton gets wider and wider, I hope my other ball will allow me to finish.
> 
> This is a wonderful project for much more than just learning to knit from a chart. I've gained confidence in my knitting and I've also learned if I get stuck and have re-knitted a row several times, just put it aside and go back to it in the morning. That has reset my mind and attitude. I've gone from annoyed or even angry to rested and ready to attack the problem with a fresh eye.
> 
> Guess it's time to apply that to other areas in my life, wouldn't you think?
Click to expand...

I say, "Amen to that!" I can be so patient with my knitting now, but dumb drivers??? :evil: I have to work hard on that!


----------



## Plague

BeckyOH said:


> I forgot to tell you all that I ended up ripping the Ashton back to zero and started over. I had got to the shawlette bind off row, decided it wasn't long enough and tried to rip back to the end of the chart 2 repeat, dropped a stitch, yarn was splitting, and I said the heck with it, and just ripped it all out. I think you all call it frogging. Haha, I don't use the same lingo.


Do you just call it ripping out? I call it #%**[email protected] out or 
#%**[email protected] lol


----------



## PATCHER

Lifeline, that is exactly what I'm doing...a lifeline on every purl row, two in at all times. My knitpick needles make it easy with the hole to tie into. I have found it helps me spot errors very quickly so I have had to do some tinking but only one frogging & that was before I started the life line in every purl row. I wish I had discovered this on my Ashton, but I am now on my Nadira with the Alexandra completed inbetween.


----------



## lifeline

PATCHER said:


> Lifeline, that is exactly what I'm doing...a lifeline on every purl row, two in at all times. My knitpick needles make it easy with the hole to tie into. I have found it helps me spot errors very quickly so I have had to do some tinking but only one frogging & that was before I started the life line in every purl row. I wish I had discovered this on my Ashton, but I am now on my Nadira with the Alexandra completed inbetween.


It sounds like you are storming along. Well done.
When you use the hole in your needle to put the lifeline in, how do you secure it till you finish the row. I tried it once by sticking it down with sticky tape. It was very fiddly and I ended up with a sticky residue on the needle.


----------



## gypsie

jmwilli said:


> Thanks. Lace yarn is more challenging so I decided to use stitch markers for each repeat even though one has to again put in stitch markers after each repeat of chart 2. The borders were long rows so I continued with stitch markers even though they shifted a stitch to the right or left on several rows. I counted each repeat, figuring it would slow me down but it would be quicker to fix a mistake over a few stitches than to figure it out over several hundred. And lifelines were a must--I used them about every 12 rows. The two times I had to frog it "only" involved four or five rows. Take it slowly, work when distractions are at a minimum (I like early morning) and lace yarn can be conquered.


That's the way to do it, at least that's the way I did it!.


----------



## EqLady

lifeline said:


> PATCHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lifeline, that is exactly what I'm doing...a lifeline on every purl row, two in at all times. My knitpick needles make it easy with the hole to tie into. I have found it helps me spot errors very quickly so I have had to do some tinking but only one frogging & that was before I started the life line in every purl row. I wish I had discovered this on my Ashton, but I am now on my Nadira with the Alexandra completed inbetween.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are storming along. Well done.
> When you use the hole in your needle to put the lifeline in, how do you secure it till you finish the row. I tried it once by sticking it down with sticky tape. It was very fiddly and I ended up with a sticky residue on the needle.
Click to expand...

Just pull an extra eight or ten inches of lifeline thread through the hole and it will stay in until you finish the row. I have the KnitPicks fixed circular #3s for Nadira, and NO HOLE! Have to thread it through with a needle.


----------



## BeckyOH

Plague: LOL! Literally I laughed and hubby asked me why, I said you were saying what I really do instead of my polite way....you are right though, *%$ripping is the more helpful way!


----------



## Plague

BeckyOH - oh good! I hoped that I would not offend! :lol:


----------



## stevieland

Plague said:


> BeckyOH - oh good! I hoped that I would not offend! :lol:


No offense here. We speak the same language. :twisted:


----------



## Dominorip

I still can't figure out how to get a picture in here from my iPad, so I'm going to link you to my Ravelry page. I wasn't part of the original Ashton KAL, but I think I read almost every page. Dee helped me so much. At first I never thought I would be able to figure it out lace knitting at all, but with everyone's encouragement , especially Dee's, I guess I did ok. The shawl isn't perfect, but it will do for a first attempt. I'm starting my Nadira soon. 
I hope this link works. Maybe someone can post this picture for me. thanks to all. 
http://ravel.me/Dominorip/as


----------



## gypsie

Dominorip, your Ashton is beautiful. It certainly looks perfect to me. Don't forget the old adage, "never apologize for your creativity", or something like that! I'm sure someone will correct me! Happy Knitting!


----------



## gypsie

I'm trying to post a picture of Dominorip's Ashton but not succeeding. Ok, there it is. Good job Dominorips!


----------



## Dreamfli

Love that color! Beautiful work. Domino that really is pretty!


----------



## BeckyOH

Dominorip: Your Ashton shawl looks awesome to me!! If there are any "oops" only you need to know! Like the color too!


----------



## Dominorip

Thank you all for the compliments. I have to say that this is the most rewarding knitting I have ever done. You are all wonderful, helpful people. 
All my best.


----------



## umozabeads

it's beautiful! And I am happy to report that after several days of MS kicking my butt, I am on ROW 7 OF CHART 4! I see the light at the end of the tunnel! YAY!


----------



## CathyAnn

umozabeads said:


> it's beautiful! And I am happy to report that after several days of MS kicking my butt, I am on ROW 7 OF CHART 4! I see the light at the end of the tunnel! YAY!


Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
_______________________________________________

Domino, your Ashton turned out perfectly! Love the color - looks great with your shorts! (Blue is my favorite color.) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gladi719

Well I was on the 9th row of the 4th repeat on chart 2 when something was not right. I was short 1 stitch. I tried to figure out where I missed one but could not find it. So thank God I had my lifelines in (first time using them) and I pulled out everything till I got to the lifeline. Picked up the stitches again and went to bed. I will tackle it again later today after my house work. Can't wait.


----------



## CathyAnn

gladi719 said:


> Well I was on the 9th row of the 4th repeat on chart 2 when something was not right. I was short 1 stitch. I tried to figure out where I missed one but could not find it. So thank God I had my lifelines in (first time using them) and I pulled out everything till I got to the lifeline. Picked up the stitches again and went to bed. I will tackle it again later today after my house work. Can't wait.


Was it on a purl row?? Sometimes a YO and a decrease/knit stitch hang up together, and it's hard to see so they get purled together.


----------



## gladi719

I don't really know where it was at but since I'm not good at fixing the mistake with all the yo and knit 2 tog I figure I would do better and save time by just ripping it out and starting that section again. I love the way it is coming out and when I figure out how to post a picture of it I will. I'll get one of my boys to help me with that.
Gladys


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> it's beautiful! And I am happy to report that after several days of MS kicking my butt, I am on ROW 7 OF CHART 4! I see the light at the end of the tunnel! YAY!


Congratulations.... the home stretch! I can hardly wait to see your special Ashton, after all the trials and tribulations getting there.


----------



## Dominorip

CathyAnn said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's beautiful! And I am happy to report that after several days of MS kicking my butt, I am on ROW 7 OF CHART 4! I see the light at the end of the tunnel! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> _______________________________________________
> 
> Domino, your Ashton turned out perfectly! Love the color - looks great with your shorts! (Blue is my favorite color.) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I'm surprised how warm it is. My dog likes it too


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> I still can't figure out how to get a picture in here from my iPad, so I'm going to link you to my Ravelry page. I wasn't part of the original Ashton KAL, but I think I read almost every page. Dee helped me so much. At first I never thought I would be able to figure it out lace knitting at all, but with everyone's encouragement , especially Dee's, I guess I did ok. The shawl isn't perfect, but it will do for a first attempt. I'm starting my Nadira soon.
> I hope this link works. Maybe someone can post this picture for me. thanks to all.
> http://ravel.me/Dominorip/as


Your shawl looks wonderful! Good for you. I knew you could do it. I love the color, and the knitting looks very nice as well. You will get a ton of wear out of that color.


----------



## Bluebird52

stevieland said:


> Welcome to the Ashton Shawlette Knit-a-Long (KAL)! Anyone knitting the Ashton Shawlette is welcome to participate. Ive seen this done on other sites and thought it would work well for this shawl, since so many of you requested the pattern. We can all knit the shawl together and offer support and encouragement to each other.
> 
> Here is the link to the Ashton Shawlette Free Pattern thread where you can pick up your pattern via PDF download:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html#767895
> 
> =====
> 
> That's a Beautiful shawl.. If I make this one.. I'm gonna do it in gold.. with gold and copper beads.. I hope mine looks like yours.. I'm still new to lace knitting.. I love it though.. I love ART Deco.. it's so elegant.
> 
> So how does this work? You can talk about your progress, post pictures, ask questions, discuss yarn selection or anything to do with knitting the shawl. More experienced shawl/lace knitters can answer questions if they like. I will post general info, answer questions and offer suggestions about various aspects of the pattern as we go along.
> 
> No one has to participate that does not want to, but for those who do, it might provide a nice support group atmosphere and fun learning experience. Even if you dont join the discussion, you really should keep an eye on the thread to keep up-to-date on the information offered there.
> 
> Since I need to knit another Ashton for a friend for Christmas, I will knit right along with yall. I can post pictures of my progress so you can see what your shawl is supposed to look like after each chart is completed.
> 
> Once I realized how many people were going to be knitting this shawl over the next few months, I was concerned that I just dont have enough time in the day to answer questions as quickly as I would like. (I do work full time and have to give a bit of attention to my poor, patient husband on occasion!) With the KAL, if you have a burning question, you could post on the thread and possibly get a quicker answer. I will still be available to answer private questions via PM and will respond as soon as possible.
> 
> So whether you are an experienced shawl knitter or just starting out, please join us here as we knit the Ashton Shawlette together. How does that sound? Are you ready to KAL?


----------



## Dominorip

stevieland said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't figure out how to get a picture in here from my iPad, so I'm going to link you to my Ravelry page. I wasn't part of the original Ashton KAL, but I think I read almost every page. Dee helped me so much. At first I never thought I would be able to figure it out lace knitting at all, but with everyone's encouragement , especially Dee's, I guess I did ok. The shawl isn't perfect, but it will do for a first attempt. I'm starting my Nadira soon.
> I hope this link works. Maybe someone can post this picture for me. thanks to all.
> http://ravel.me/Dominorip/as
> 
> 
> 
> Your shawl looks wonderful! Good for you. I knew you could do it. I love the color, and the knitting looks very nice as well. You will get a ton of wear out of that color.
Click to expand...

You are so kind. I'm sure I will enjoy making the Nadira too!


----------



## Bluebird52

I'm a little confused here.. cause I didn't post this.. 


So how does this work? You can talk about your progress, post pictures, ask questions, discuss yarn selection or anything to do with knitting the shawl. More experienced shawl/lace knitters can answer questions if they like. I will post general info, answer questions and offer suggestions about various aspects of the pattern as we go along.

No one has to participate that does not want to, but for those who do, it might provide a nice support group atmosphere and fun learning experience. Even if you dont join the discussion, you really should keep an eye on the thread to keep up-to-date on the information offered there.

Since I need to knit another Ashton for a friend for Christmas, I will knit right along with yall. I can post pictures of my progress so you can see what your shawl is supposed to look like after each chart is completed.

Once I realized how many people were going to be knitting this shawl over the next few months, I was concerned that I just dont have enough time in the day to answer questions as quickly as I would like. (I do work full time and have to give a bit of attention to my poor, patient husband on occasion!) With the KAL, if you have a burning question, you could post on the thread and possibly get a quicker answer. I will still be available to answer private questions via PM and will respond as soon as possible.

So whether you are an experienced shawl knitter or just starting out, please join us here as we knit the Ashton Shawlette together. How does that sound? Are you ready to KAL?


----------



## gypsie

That's weird Bluebird, wonder what's up with that?


----------



## stevieland

jmwilli said:


> I finally finished with 9 repeats and about 660 yards of knitpicks shimmer. It blocked at about 60 inches wide and 30 inches long. A well written pattern that provided a good way to try lace weight yarn.


Your pretty big Ashton looks great! I'm so glad you liked the pattern. Sorry it took me a couple days to comment, I thought I had.

This color is spectacular (I love me some purple!) and your knitting lovely. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Trojan35mom

Starting my Ashton but am a little confused. Just joined this KAL so I am sure there is an answer in here somewhere. I have my 7 stitches on my needles and am ready to start chart one. I am not sure what to do. I can follow charts but the first row has nine stitches I only have 7 to start like it says. I know not to count the YO as a stitch so how do I actually start. Could someone explain to me a novice?


----------



## marilynnej

Trojan35mom said:


> Starting my Ashton but am a little confused. Just joined this KAL so I am sure there is an answer in here somewhere. I have my 7 stitches on my needles and am ready to start chart one. I am not sure what to do. I can follow charts but the first row has nine stitches I only have 7 to start like it says. I know not to count the YO as a stitch so how do I actually start. Could someone explain to me a novice?


Chart 1
You already have 7 stitches on your needles. Begin Row 1.
1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
2. Knit the chart stitches from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
4. Knit the chart again from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart
If this was the usual written instructions, it would look like this:
Row 1 (RS): K2, *yo, k1, yo*, k1, rep between *s, k2.
Because many shawl patterns have the fancy knitting on the right side, you get to have a nice, easy purl row all
the way across on the wrong side between the garter borders. Rarely are these purl rows shown on charts
because why clutter up a chart when you are going to so exactly the same thing each and every wrong side
row. And because we chart makers believe that you are smart and that you can remember to do this.
Row 2 and all WS rows: K2, p to last 2 sts, k2.
Proceed with Row 3, except when you get to the chart stitches, you will knit [yo, k3, yo] as shown on the
chart. Continue with each row working in the direction as established above but just substitute the chart
stitches for the stitches within the brackets. End with the wrong-side purl Row 26.

If you follow these directions you should end up with a total of 11 stiches (includes the yo's)


----------



## stevieland

Trojan35mom said:


> Starting my Ashton but am a little confused. Just joined this KAL so I am sure there is an answer in here somewhere. I have my 7 stitches on my needles and am ready to start chart one. I am not sure what to do. I can follow charts but the first row has nine stitches I only have 7 to start like it says. I know not to count the YO as a stitch so how do I actually start. Could someone explain to me a novice?


The info above was cut and pasted from the tutorial section of the pattern under Chart 1.... it is page 1 of the Tutorial section. I think you'll find if you use the charts in conjunction with that tutorial section, following it in order, you may find after a few tries that you are getting the hang of it. if not, c'mon back!


----------



## umozabeads

GUESS WHAT?! AT 10:04 PM MY ASHTON WAS BORN! I FINISHED IT! YAY! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY!!! I FINISHED IT, I REALLY FINISHED IT!


----------



## Sandyr1946

"never say I cannot - always say I'll try, though the matter be no greater than the baking of a pie".
A quote I often use - most recently with my almost 18 year old granddaughter who told me she can't knit. Her other grandmother has tried to teach her many times. Nonsense, says I, and had her knitting beautifully in no time flat  I might even get out of knitting the Dr Who Scarf for her ) She even posted on facebook that night - "most girls my age are out drinking and partying on a Saturday night - I learnt to knit!"


----------



## Sennaa

umozabeads - Congrats on finishing!!! What an amazing accomplishment! Please post a pic when you are done blocking, I would love to see it.

I am going to try to use you as inspiration since I seem to be the slowest ever.  I am just frustrated since my limited time only makes it possible to do a row or two at a time, and I am feeling like I never really get in the swing of things.

Onward... hopefully. Or maybe a break.


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> GUESS WHAT?! AT 10:04 PM MY ASHTON WAS BORN! I FINISHED IT! YAY! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY!!! I FINISHED IT, I REALLY FINISHED IT!


Yay!! It's almost Monday.... we can't hardly wait!

Since it is Sunday now, how is it looking "on the block?" Are you thrilled???



Sandyr1946 said:


> "never say I cannot - always say I'll try, though the matter be no greater than the baking of a pie".
> A quote I often use - most recently with my almost 18 year old granddaughter who told me she can't knit. Her other grandmother has tried to teach her many times. Nonsense, says I, and had her knitting beautifully in no time flat  I might even get out of knitting the Dr Who Scarf for her ) She even posted on facebook that night - "most girls my age are out drinking and partying on a Saturday night - I learnt to knit!"


I like your quote.... and it is so true. We all have greater capacities than we give ourselves credit for..... every one of us. Your granddaughter sounds fantastic... good for her! And good for you for being a great and inspiring teacher.



Sennaa said:


> umozabeads - Congrats on finishing!!! What an amazing accomplishment! Please post a pic when you are done blocking, I would love to see it.
> 
> I am going to try to use you as inspiration since I seem to be the slowest ever.  I am just frustrated since my limited time only makes it possible to do a row or two at a time, and I am feeling like I never really get in the swing of things.
> 
> Onward... hopefully. Or maybe a break.


Sennaa, it doesn't matter how slow you are. A few rows here and there, and you will eventually end up with a lovely shawl. We're not going anywhere and will cheer you on. When people admire your Ashton when you are done, they won't know how fast you knitted it, will they????!!!


----------



## umozabeads

I had pushed myself so hard to finish, (that bind off was hard!), I overslept, but I will be getting with my blocking after I look at KP a little. It's a nice day here so drying time should be good! I am so happy, this has been an accomplishment for me! MS, RA be damned! I finished! and Sennaa, hang in there! I have been on this shawl since MARCH, so you go slow, but KNOW that you can FINISH!


----------



## Sennaa

Sennaa, it doesn't matter how slow you are. A few rows here and there, and you will eventually end up with a lovely shawl. We're not going anywhere and will cheer you on. When people admire your Ashton when you are done, they won't know how fast you knitted it, will they????!!![/quote]

....... LOL they will now, since I keep complaining about it hehe


----------



## gypsie

umozabeads said:


> GUESS WHAT?! AT 10:04 PM MY ASHTON WAS BORN! I FINISHED IT! YAY! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY!!! I FINISHED IT, I REALLY FINISHED IT!


Way to go girl! We are all so proud of you! Isn't it a wonderful feeling! We can do anything we set our minds to do!


----------



## everreddy

Hello I started knitting the shawlette yesterday and I just don't want to put it down. No one oould accuse me of being brainy but with both the written and those v scary looking charts I am so enjoying it taking shape, mind you I haven't got to the border charts yet but I am gaining confidence with every row. If you are hesitating to knit this please have a go it feels so good to see it growing and the patterns are repetative too so you get the feel of it quite quickly. Margaret


----------



## nanciann

everreddy said:


> Hello I started knitting the shawlette yesterday and I just don't want to put it down. No one oould accuse me of being brainy but with both the written and those v scary looking charts I am so enjoying it taking shape, mind you I haven't got to the border charts yet but I am gaining confidence with every row. If you are hesitating to knit this please have a go it feels so good to see it growing and the patterns are repetative too so you get the feel of it quite quickly. Margaret


Welcome! Be sure to let us know if you have a problem. We will be anxious to see your finished shawl. It is so easy to get hooked on Dee's wonderful designs and easy instructions.
Happy knitting...


----------



## stevieland

everreddy said:


> Hello I started knitting the shawlette yesterday and I just don't want to put it down. No one oould accuse me of being brainy but with both the written and those v scary looking charts I am so enjoying it taking shape, mind you I haven't got to the border charts yet but I am gaining confidence with every row. If you are hesitating to knit this please have a go it feels so good to see it growing and the patterns are repetative too so you get the feel of it quite quickly. Margaret


Welcome! You will find those charts get less and less scary until they will look like little fuzzy kittens after a while.  Indeed, let us know if you run into any problems. I always check the KAL here to answer questions as they arise. Good luck! Glad you are having such a good time with it.


----------



## everreddy

Thank you Stevieland Finding this knitting site has been a real eye opener as to how many caring and sharing ladies are always ready to help, love the fuzzy kittens bit I'll have to remember that later on, will keep in touch with the KAL


----------



## everreddy

Never having knitted lace before I have come to the end of my yarn and need to join in a new ball, I am about to start another row does anyone know if there is a wrong or right way to do this please and if so could you let me know, thanks.


----------



## stevieland

everreddy said:


> Never having knitted lace before I have come to the end of my yarn and need to join in a new ball, I am about to start another row does anyone know if there is a wrong or right way to do this please and if so could you let me know, thanks.


I always weave in ends an inch or so from the edges/border stitches, on the right side, preferably somewhere there are about three or more knit stitches in a row as opposed to decreases or YOs. Doesnt have to be in stockinette, but it is a tad easier to hide. If you join on the very edge, it will make a little lump where you weave in the ends. Not the end of the world, but there are easier ways.

Best way: Using a tapestry needle, take the new yarn and weave it in the opposite direction of the new yarn for about two inches. Knit as usual, but use the doubled yarn in that section where you wove it together, which blocks out almost invisibly and you dont have to weave in the ends if you dont want to. Just drop the old yarn once you finish knitting with the doubled yarn, and continue with the new working yarn.

Lazy way: (I use this all the time.) Grab the new yarn, double it up and knit with both strands for about three to five stitches, then drop the old and knit with the new. You will have to weave in the ends.

There are other ways to do this to be sure, but these are the two that I use and have had no problems with them after multiple wearings.


----------



## nanciann

everreddy said:


> Never having knitted lace before I have come to the end of my yarn and need to join in a new ball, I am about to start another row does anyone know if there is a wrong or right way to do this please and if so could you let me know, thanks.


If your yarn is not manmade...Wool/silk , etc. I use the spit method of joining. I love it....Never can find the join no matter how hard you try....There is also the Russian join.






If is is a synthetic I would do the knit double for 3-5 stitches and later weave in the ends.


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never having knitted lace before I have come to the end of my yarn and need to join in a new ball, I am about to start another row does anyone know if there is a wrong or right way to do this please and if so could you let me know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If your yarn is not manmade...Wool/silk , etc. I use the spit method of joining. I love it....Never can find the join no matter how hard you try....There is also the Russian join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If is is a synthetic I would do the knit double for 3-5 stitches and later weave in the ends.
Click to expand...

Nanciann, since you told me about the spit method, whenever I use wool or a wool blend that is all natural fibers and not superwash, that is what I do. It's the easiest of all. If there's any nylon, or other synthetic fiber, I knit the two strands together as Dee described. Works great!


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never having knitted lace before I have come to the end of my yarn and need to join in a new ball, I am about to start another row does anyone know if there is a wrong or right way to do this please and if so could you let me know, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If your yarn is not manmade...Wool/silk , etc. I use the spit method of joining. I love it....Never can find the join no matter how hard you try....There is also the Russian join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If is is a synthetic I would do the knit double for 3-5 stitches and later weave in the ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nanciann, since you told me about the spit method, whenever I use wool or a wool blend that is all natural fibers and not superwash, that is what I do. It's the easiest of all. If there's any nylon, or other synthetic fiber, I knit the two strands together as Dee described. Works great!
Click to expand...

Since all my shawls have some wool ... that is the way I do the join. I love it. If it is linen or cotton that I am knitting I use the braided join or double knit a few stitches. It depends on whether or not it can be noticed.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

I just wanted to add a comment, apropos nothing currently being discussed.

I have been diligently working away at my Ashton. So far I have frogged or tinked at least twice as much as I've knit forward. However I have learned so very much! 

Charts rock! The other day I picked up a rectangular shawl which I started two years ago and had only finished halfway. The directions were printed but I found myself making a chart to understand better what I needed to do. And I realized that I'll need to block the shawl when I've finished. I would never have done either of those things if I hadn't started my Ashton. 

With my Ashton, I've resorted to putting lifelines in as often as every other row sometimes. And all I seemed to do is count, count, count stitches. Now I'm turning that corner where I can see the pattern and am beginning to "read" my knitting, just as Stevieland said I would. What a breakthrough! I'm on Chart 3 and it's making sense! I can see the end. What a wonderful feeling of accomplishment. 

But most important, THANK YOU ALL for being here. Some days I find myself on KP just to get positive reinforcement and pick up a snippet of information which will make my work easier and more fun. Thank you for being my friends, even if I've never met you. 

Denise


----------



## umozabeads

same feeling here! I just finished my Ashton over the weekend and it was some ride! I have learned more from knitting this shawl than I have in over 50 years of knitting, crocheting, beading and quilting! Love KP and love Dee for being here!


----------



## BeckyOH

I agree with "umozabeads"! I'm almost finished with my second attempt at my Ashton, and it is going very well this time. I've learned a lot from this pattern too, and this site! I don't always type/add a lot, but I sure do read 'em! Thanks everyone!


----------



## BeckyOH

Oh, I got the yarn to start the Elizabeth shawl by Stevieland, but going to be sidetracked as I decided to make four sweaters for grandkids to be ready for school to start hopefully. THEN Ashton is immediately on the list to make next...or might be the sweater/tunic that is on this site under "just developed"...or might make a cardigan for myself. I have so, so many items on my "to make" list. I have a folder on my computer desktop names To Make and I have all the patterns there.


----------



## hokodah

I agree with everyone. I have learned a lot while knitting the Ashton and been quite proud - that's when I trip. Now on Chart 3 and thinking I was home free. I have tinked this chart so many times, I think I will either felt this section by handling it so much or wear the yarn completely out. I am determined to finish, but maybe I just need to take a break!


----------



## BeckyOH

A hint: I use Post-It-Notes on the chart just under the line I am working on so it is much easier to see. I was getting mixed up on which row I was on and this helped me a lot! Then when that row is done, I can just move the notes up a row...easy to see now what row I am on.


----------



## Sennaa

hokodah said:


> I agree with everyone. I have learned a lot while knitting the Ashton and been quite proud - that's when I trip. Now on Chart 3 and thinking I was home free. I have tinked this chart so many times, I think I will either felt this section by handling it so much or wear the yarn completely out. I am determined to finish, but maybe I just need to take a break!


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I even admit there was even a time or two I could NOT figure out what I did to be one stitch short and just made a stitch <bad bad bad> but it seemed to work out...... I seem to mess up the plain old purl rows somehow!

I will feel very accomplished if I finish this!


----------



## CathyAnn

BeckyOH said:


> A hint: I use Post-It-Notes on the chart just under the line I am working on so it is much easier to see. I was getting mixed up on which row I was on and this helped me a lot! Then when that row is done, I can just move the notes up a row...easy to see now what row I am on.


What I do is put the Post-It-Notes on top of the line I'm currently knitting so that I can see where I've been, which helps me to "read" the pattern as I knit it. I can then see that the decreases are over yarnovers, and they're leaning the right way, etc..., and what I'm knitting makes sense. I make fewer mistakes that way, and when I do make one, I catch it almost immediately because, after the error, my stitches often aren't lining up or they don't look right.

Denise, I understand what you are saying! After I finished my Ashton and was looking at lace shawl patterns on Ravelry, I notice some didn't have charts, (was actually aghast) and said to myself, "Yuk, I'm not going to bother with THAT one!" After the Ashton, I found that knitting with charts is soooo much easier. :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie

hokodah said:


> I agree with everyone. I have learned a lot while knitting the Ashton and been quite proud - that's when I trip. Now on Chart 3 and thinking I was home free. I have tinked this chart so many times, I think I will either felt this section by handling it so much or wear the yarn completely out. I am determined to finish, but maybe I just need to take a break!


Hokoda, chart 3 got me also. Go slowly, don't let your stitch markers fool you because the chart/pattern is changing here and your stitch markers will have to be moved. I think at this point counting the number of stitches in your pattern repeats is very helpful. I spent an entire day trying to get going on chart 3 and someone finally set me straight regarding my stitch markers. Also, watch out for those missing yarnovers and sometimes I even dropped one of the ssk and ended up with one too many stitches. Just go slowly.


----------



## stevieland

Oh you gals! You make me so happy with your newly found chart loving! It is such a pleasure to watch everyone's progress. Doing this Ashton KAL has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, meeting everyone here and working together to continue challenging ourselves with new things and staying forever young because of it. You all inspire me to push myself to keep learning new things about designing and knitting in general in order to keep you all on your toes!!!


----------



## nanma esther

ok finaly decided to do this but i'm having trouble with the 2nd repeat of ch 2, i'm on row 7 and i just can't seem to do the repeats right, i have froged to the pond, chngged yarn and needles,using alplca on size 5's the stitch is right its that repeat i'm having trouble with now. it says o kk k2t k o ssk k7st but when i repeat that i come up short to finish next repeat, HELP


----------



## stevieland

nan-ma said:


> ok finaly decided to do this but i'm having trouble with the 2nd repeat of ch 2, i'm on row 7 and i just can't seem to do the repeats right, i have froged to the pond, chngged yarn and needles,using alplca on size 5's the stitch is right its that repeat i'm having trouble with now. it says o kk k2t k o ssk k7st but when i repeat that i come up short to finish next repeat, HELP


It is hard to tell exactly what you may be doing wrong. Make sure you are actually counting the knit stitch boxes and not just the numbers, as the number carry over past the blue shaded repeats. But I don't think that is the problem...

To verify that you have the correct stitches on the needles after Row 6, I would recommend to rip back to the beginning of row 7 and count your stitches. You should have 95 st total, or 47 on each side of the one center stitch.

See if your count if correct first. If it is, you should be able to fit all the chart stitches in. Then if it is, come on back and we can figure it out from there.


----------



## gypsie

Nan-ma, I'm thinking you may have missed a yarnover on the previous pattern row.

PS, Dee knows best. I suggest you do what she says.


----------



## everreddy

Thank you for your help I will get back to my shawl now, it is on a purl row so should make things easier anyway.


----------



## BeckyOH

Duh! Open hand to forehead! I put the post-it-notes ABOVE the working line and yes can see the pattern to read the knitting...SO much better than I was doing and makes me wonder why I didn't think of this on my own! So very simple and so very useful. Thanks Cathyann!


----------



## SweetLorraine

BeckyOH said:


> Duh! Open hand to forehead! I put the post-it-notes ABOVE the working line and yes can see the pattern to read the knitting...SO much better than I was doing and makes me wonder why I didn't think of this on my own! So very simple and so very useful. Thanks Cathyann!


I actually not only use my piece of paper above the row that i am on, but i highlight the rows that I have completed. This serves two purposes for me...helps keep me on the correct row, and is similar to crossing off something on a to-do list...a sense of accomplishment seeing what I have already done.


----------



## CathyAnn

BeckyOH said:


> Duh! Open hand to forehead! I put the post-it-notes ABOVE the working line and yes can see the pattern to read the knitting...SO much better than I was doing and makes me wonder why I didn't think of this on my own! So very simple and so very useful. Thanks Cathyann!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You're welcome! :lol: :lol: :lol: (I know how it goes from personal experience!)


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

nan-ma, I just noticed that you are from Farmersville, CA. Small world--I lived in Visalia for 47 years before moving to Cottage Grove, Oregon when we retired. I hear it is really hot there right now. One of the reasons we moved to greener and cooler (and more rain) Oregon.

Enjoy your knitting. I look forward to seeing your Ashton. I completed mine and am now doing the Alexandra, although I do not have much time to spend on knitting. Love Dee's designs.
Shirley Shiffert


----------



## stevieland

Hey there! I wanted to share this site with y'all. It is called Techknitter, and this woman is a genius. The link below will take you to the alphabetical index of all these helpful knitting tips and how-tos that she posts on her blog. Just about any question you might have about knitting will probably be answered here. Check out the "correcting errors in the rows below..." section.

Although there are no videos, she does these incredible color coded, computer line drawings that are fantastically clear and concise. I've used the site a lot, and every single time I go on it I learn something new. I am posting this to the other KALs for my shawls since not everyone goes to all the KALs. This stuff is that good!

http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html


----------



## nanma esther

Squirrely Shirley said:


> nan-ma, I just noticed that you are from Farmersville, CA. Small world--I lived in Visalia for 47 years before moving to Cottage Grove, Oregon when we retired. I hear it is really hot there right now. One of the reasons we moved to greener and cooler (and more rain) Oregon.
> 
> Enjoy your knitting. I look forward to seeing your Ashton. I completed mine and am now doing the Alexandra, although I do not have much time to spend on knitting. Love Dee's designs.
> Shirley Shiffert


hey shirley i'm thanking of going to roseburg in a few weeks mabe we can meet somwhere,hows that sound?


----------



## everreddy

I am knitting this lace shawl (well mostly unpicking and redoing) I admit to finding the charts confusing, would I be cheating to write out the design to make easier to follow for a while? Also I watched a you tube video on how to block the finished shawl and they were using blocking wires are these totally necessary or are there alternative methods, any brainwaves I could maybe copy please as they were not cheap to buy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gypsie

everreddy said:


> I am knitting this lace shawl (well mostly unpicking and redoing) I admit to finding the charts confusing, would I be cheating to write out the design to make easier to follow for a while? Also I watched a you tube video on how to block the finished shawl and they were using blocking wires are these totally necessary or are there alternative methods, any brainwaves I could maybe copy please as they were not cheap to buy. Thanks in advance.


Margaret, I felt the same way about the price of the blocking wires. I used floral wires instead, very cheap. They don't rust because they are painted. They are not as strong as blocking wires but they can be held in place with the help of the blocking t pins.


----------



## everreddy

How clever I will try to get some of those.


----------



## gladi719

Everreddy I'm also working on the Ashton and this is my first time using charts. I do take my time and right each row out then I type them so that I have them save for when I do it again. I print out the pages in big print and then as I knit I cross out what I have done. I know that this may take a while to do but its easier for me to keep track as to where I am at. When I do the shawl again I will already have the pattern written out and all I have to do is print.


----------



## everreddy

gladi719 Oh thank goodness I feel better knowing I'm not the only one having difficulties and I will copy your method as writing them out makes so much sense and then knitting the Ashton will become a pleasure not a battle of wills.

Thank you for taking time to respond to my questions ladies.


----------



## umozabeads

They say to each his or her own, but IMHO writing the directions out defeats the purpose and does not guarantee that it will be easier. The purpose of the charts is to allow you to "see" the design. When you write out the charts you lose this ability and when you make mistakes it is even more difficult to find and fix. With the charts you can look at your stitches and the chart and see where you made the error much quicker. I am saying this because with chart I I wrote out the design and made mistakes and had a very hard time finding them and fixing them because of my own mistakes with getting the symbols wrong. After I returned to the charts things went much smoother.


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> They say to each his or her own, but IMHO writing the directions out defeats the purpose and does not guarantee that it will be easier. The purpose of the charts is to allow you to "see" the design. When you write out the charts you lose this ability and when you make mistakes it is even more difficult to find and fix. With the charts you can look at your stitches and the chart and see where you made the error much quicker. I am saying this because with chart I I wrote out the design and made mistakes and had a very hard time finding them and fixing them because of my own mistakes with getting the symbols wrong. After I returned to the charts things went much smoother.


I'm going to have to agree here. It is personal preference, of course, but yes, the point of the Ashton pattern is to teach you how to knit from a chart. Anything new is going to be a challenge. There is a learning curve. But I think if you give it a chance and stick it out through the "getting used to the charts" phase, you will find that you've learned a valuable new skill that will really increase your knitting enjoyment and open up a new world of knitting.

If you've read any of this long KAL, you have seen that many before you have practically lost their minds trying to get the hang of it. You know a lot of the magnificent fancy shawls you've seen posted on this site in the past several months? Well, many of those ladies had never knitted from a chart until this Ashton pattern and now they are expert lace knitters/chart readers. Their versions of my designs have surpassed my own at times.

I too found charts hard at first and wrote them out like you. But that didn't teach me to read charts. It kept me in my comfort zone but didn't challenge me to learn something new. It was when I bit the bullet and forced myself to read off the charts that I began to get proficient at them, and now look at me!!! designing my own patterns!!!

You can do this! Just keep trying... it gets easier.


----------



## nanciann

I agree as well. I never liked charts but did them when I had to. I believe it was just that I was old fashioned and did it by written patterns for so many years and it was hard to change. When I started test knitting I forced myself to do the chart reading. Now I find it is so much easier to read the pattern and see what is happening. I refuse to do a lace pattern without a chart now. Give it your best shot. You won't be sorry.


----------



## CathyAnn

Ditto! Ditto! Ditto! What I did when I first started knitting the Ashton (my first attempt at lace knitting), I copied the stitch symbols onto a Post-It-Note, and stuck it next to the chart I was working on. It didn't take all that long to begin to remember which symbol represented which stitch. That combined with masking off rows yet to be stitched, even masking off the repeat (blue section) when I was real confused, helped a great deal! As Dee says, the learning curve can be steep at first, and it certainly was for me! 

Another thing I want to point out -- I notice that some ask questions that Dee answers in the Ashton pattern, such as blocking aids. I would highly recommend that when a questions comes up, to reread the tutorial thoroughly. It can be difficult to remember everything with just one or two readings. I don't mean to not ask questions. What I mean is that reinforcing what we've already read helps us to progress faster, helps us develop the habits that will serve us well in all of our knitting. There is a good reason for everything she says, and working to implement her tips, etc. will make everything easier and better. I'm living proof of that.

Another thing that Dee has suggested is going back through this KAL. What I would do would be to start on page 1 and read all of Dee's input. Fortunately for me, I started the KAL on day one and copied/pasted her input into Word where I then printed it out, which makes for wonderful reference material. There is also informative input from other members of the KAL that I copied also. 

Now, if a lace pattern doesn't have a chart, I don't want to bother with it! :evil:


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> ...Now, if a lace pattern doesn't have a chart, I don't want to bother with it! :evil:


YES!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn said:


> Ditto! Ditto! Ditto! What I did when I first started knitting the Ashton (my first attempt at lace knitting), I copied the stitch symbols onto a Post-It-Note, and stuck it next to the chart I was working on. It didn't take all that long to begin to remember which symbol represented which stitch. That combined with masking off rows yet to be stitched, even masking off the repeat (blue section) when I was real confused, helped a great deal! As Dee says, the learning curve can be steep at first, and it certainly was for me!
> 
> Another thing I want to point out -- I notice that some ask questions that Dee answers in the Ashton pattern, such as blocking aids. I would highly recommend that when a questions comes up, to reread the tutorial thoroughly. It can be difficult to remember everything with just one or two readings. I don't mean to not ask questions. What I mean is that reinforcing what we've already read helps us to progress faster, helps us develop the habits that will serve us well in all of our knitting. There is a good reason for everything she says, and working to implement her tips, etc. will make everything easier and better. I'm living proof of that.
> 
> Another thing that Dee has suggested is going back through this KAL. What I would do would be to start on page 1 and read all of Dee's input. Fortunately for me, I started the KAL on day one and copied/pasted her input into Word where I then printed it out, which makes for wonderful reference material. There is also informative input from other members of the KAL that I copied also.
> 
> Now, if a lace pattern doesn't have a chart, I don't want to bother with it! :evil:


Ditto and Amen! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn you say things so well. I try to convey my thoughts but never say them as well as you do.


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> CathyAnn you say things so well. I try to convey my thoughts but never say them as well as you do.


Nanciann, I think you say things very well. You are succinct and to the point, :thumbup:, something I have a very hard time doing!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

nan-ma said:


> Squirrely Shirley said:
> 
> 
> 
> nan-ma, I just noticed that you are from Farmersville, CA. Small world--I lived in Visalia for 47 years before moving to Cottage Grove, Oregon when we retired. I hear it is really hot there right now. One of the reasons we moved to greener and cooler (and more rain) Oregon.
> 
> Enjoy your knitting. I look forward to seeing your Ashton. I completed mine and am now doing the Alexandra, although I do not have much time to spend on knitting. Love Dee's designs.
> Shirley Shiffert
> 
> 
> 
> hey shirley i'm thanking of going to roseburg in a few weeks mabe we can meet somwhere,hows that sound?
Click to expand...

Hi Esther - It would be great to meet if we can. I'll PM you with my phone number. It is about an hour drive south to Roseburg from here.

Shirley


----------



## Trojan35mom

New to this chart thing. I am at row 15 of chart 1. I see that there are numbers in the middle of the chart what does this mean. I know the numbers on the right is the row count and the number at the top left is the number of stitches I should have when I finish the chart. Please explain
Thanks


----------



## nanciann

Trojan35mom said:


> New to this chart thing. I am at row 15 of chart 1. I see that there are numbers in the middle of the chart what does this mean. I know the numbers on the right is the row count and the number at the top left is the number of stitches I should have when I finish the chart. Please explain
> Thanks


That would be the number of k stitches between the yo's. Dee is making it easy for you...this way you don't have to count them yourself.


----------



## everreddy

What you say about persevering with the charts does make a lot of sense, so I will stick with it. The pattern design certainly does show up clearly on them and my comfort zone is really being stretched my poor old brain isn't as sharp as it once was, plus the memory is getting vaguer too. But as the saying goes you gotta use it or lose it !!


----------



## Pocahontas

CathyAnn said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn you say things so well. I try to convey my thoughts but never say them as well as you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Nanciann, I think you say things very well. You are succinct and to the point, :thumbup:, something I have a very hard time doing!
Click to expand...

Nanciann/CathyAnn - maybe you guys are the same person! What a compliment you are to each other. You both express yourselves very well and are equally very supportive of Dee and her charts. Not to mention the fact that your completed shawls are equally magnificent. I applaud you both. And to applaud Dee goes without saying.


----------



## gladi719

I do want to clarify the fact that I know how to read the charts but I still find it easier FOR ME to keep track of where I am if I write it out and cross each step made. It's just my compulsive behavior. LOL


----------



## nanalizzy

stevieland said:


> Oh you gals! You make me so happy with your newly found chart loving! It is such a pleasure to watch everyone's progress. Doing this Ashton KAL has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, meeting everyone here and working together to continue challenging ourselves with new things and staying forever young because of it. You all inspire me to push myself to keep learning new things about designing and knitting in general in order to keep you all on your toes!!!


I too am finding chart s the way to go. Ashton is my first chart, lace and shawl. I have learned so much using this method. Thank you all and expecially you, Dee. 
One question. I am using Heritage sock yarn (75% Merino Superwash, 25% Nylon. I started with 3.5 oz (437yds) and now have 2 oz left. I am about half way finished with Chart 3 and hope I have enough to finish. size 5 circulars. What do you all think?


----------



## stevieland

nanalizzy said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you gals! You make me so happy with your newly found chart loving! It is such a pleasure to watch everyone's progress. Doing this Ashton KAL has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, meeting everyone here and working together to continue challenging ourselves with new things and staying forever young because of it. You all inspire me to push myself to keep learning new things about designing and knitting in general in order to keep you all on your toes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I too am finding chart s the way to go. Ashton is my first chart, lace and shawl. I have learned so much using this method. Thank you all and expecially you, Dee.
> One question. I am using Heritage sock yarn (75% Merino Superwash, 25% Nylon. I started with 3.5 oz (437yds) and now have 2 oz left. I am about half way finished with Chart 3 and hope I have enough to finish. size 5 circulars. What do you all think?
Click to expand...

Hi. If you just finished row 12 of chart 3, you are 60% done, so you have more than enough yarn to finish. Even if you were just starting Chart 3, you would still be fine. Good news, yes??

P.S. I am glad you are loving the charts. YAY!!


----------



## nanalizzy

Thanks for the quick answer. I am very happy to hear that I have plenty of yarn. I'll post a picture when finished. At my current rate maybe in a week or two.


----------



## everreddy

I have just done as CathyAnn suggested. I have just read some previous messages from those making their first Ashton shawl and I feel so much better because there are the same pitfalls and mistakes that I am making although I am counting all the time and puzzled when I may be one stitch out. I have just ripped back to the beginning of chart 3 here I go again.


----------



## nanalizzy

I've been putting in life lines every 4 rows or so(on the p row) and this has been a life savior. Also a sanity savior.
Since doing this my productivity has increased.


----------



## stevieland

everreddy said:


> I have just done as CathyAnn suggested. I have just read some previous messages from those making their first Ashton shawl and I feel so much better because there are the same pitfalls and mistakes that I am making although I am counting all the time and puzzled when I may be one stitch out. I have just ripped back to the beginning of chart 3 here I go again.


I'm glad to hear that. What happens after a while is you start seeing that there are only so many ways to screw up! Once you get familiar with them, you at least know where to look to find mistakes and miscounts. Missing YOs, hiding YOs, missing parts of the repeat, knitting across the center stitch by accident, dropping a stitch, problems with decreases. Of course, the ways to mess up a nice shawl from those few mistakes are infinite. Lace knitters are as much detectives as anything else!


----------



## hokodah

Dee,
What is the pattern for the shawl on your avatar? Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

hokodah said:


> Dee,
> What is the pattern for the shawl on your avatar? Thanks.


It is the Elizabeth Shawl. If you click on the link for my Craftsy store at the bottom of my posts, you will find it there with all the info about the pattern.


----------



## nanoo25

I'm on Chart 1,Row 13. For some reason when I get to just before the center stitch there are two extra stitches.It seems all of the rows up until now have been coming out right.
How many stitches should be on Row 11? Thank you in advance. Nancy(nanoo25)


----------



## nanma esther

it sure helps knowing others are having the same problems i have perservered and now i just finished ch 2 sec time YEAH!


----------



## stevieland

nanoo25 said:


> I'm on Chart 1,Row 13. For some reason when I get to just before the center stitch there are two extra stitches.It seems all of the rows up until now have been coming out right.
> How many stitches should be on Row 11? Thank you in advance. Nancy(nanoo25)


There should be 31 st total on your needles. On Charts 1, 2 and 2a, each RS row adds 4 st to the previous rows count. No st are added on the purl rows.

I would rip back to the beginning of Row 13. Then compare every stitch on your needles to those on Row 11 and make sure that all the YOs are in the right place. See how that works out...


----------



## nanoo25

Thanks Dee. I haven't had a chance to try it but I will. Is that 31 stitches on row 11 or 13? Senior moments lately.


----------



## stevieland

nanoo25 said:


> Thanks Dee. I haven't had a chance to try it but I will. Is that 31 stitches on row 11 or 13? Senior moments lately.


No problem.... on Row 11.


----------



## hokodah

I am working through the part on Ch. 3 that has given me so much trouble. SO, I rewarded myself by buying the Elizabeth and have set that goal as my next project.


----------



## umozabeads

Will someone tell me how to get pictures up! Been trying all day with no luck! Help me please!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Will someone tell me how to get pictures up! Been trying all day with no luck! Help me please!


Here is what you do:

1. Click on REPLY at the bottom of my post.

2. Type your text as usual. For example: _Here is my exquisite Ashton. I am now a shawl goddess!!!!_

3. Where it says "File/picture attachments:" under where you are typing your text, click on the "CHOOSE FILE" button.

3. Find your picture on your computer, the click "OPEN"

4. The file name will now be written next to where it says CHOOSE FILE. If you wish, you may add a caption where the white area is to the left of the CHOOSE FILE button. (You may add up to three pictures, as you can see there are 3 Choose File buttons. If you want to add more, you do it from the edit option on your actual post. We can figure that out later if you have more than 3. That is the advanced course. :wink: )

5. DO NOT PREVIEW!!!! This is important, as your pictures will go away and you will have to start all over again.

6. Click on SEND button and then your beautiful shawl will make her debut.

Good luck.


----------



## umozabeads

Got another issue but someone on Nadira KAL has the solution cause I have an I-pad. So I have to go through some steps, but I will get this thing up on this site!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Got another issue but someone on Nadira KAL has the solution cause I have an I-pad. So I have to go through some steps, but I will get this thing up on this site!


You are just teasing me now!!! I saw your name as the last post and got all excited... c'mon, I'm not so young anymore, my heart can't take much more!!!!!!!


----------



## Peg I M4

I have never attempted to do lace knitting but I downloaded the Ashton pattern and I have ordered ChiaoGoo needles and Morehouse Merino 2 ply yarn and am ready to go. This should be so much easier to do with all of you helping me.

Will someone please tell me how to get to the KAL website without having to try to find it everytime I log on.

I must say I love KP and all the advise available. It is nice to know there are others who have problems too.

One more question where is the best place to put the "life lines"? which row? knit or purl?


----------



## umozabeads

To Dee: You are crazy?! I am blinking nuts!! I hate this machine! If I had not saved up for so long to get it, I would just pitch it! It's holding my little "warts and all Ashton hostage! Thankfully my little grand daughter is coming over, her parents just spent a ton on a college education for her she had better know how to do this! I have to get this done, cause I promised myself I would not start my Alexandra AGAIN without getting this up! Hang in there, we are both aging like fine wine!


----------



## stevieland

Peg I M4 said:


> I have never attempted to do lace knitting but I downloaded the Ashton pattern and I have ordered ChiaoGoo needles and Morehouse Merino 2 ply yarn and am ready to go. This should be so much easier to do with all of you helping me.
> 
> Will someone please tell me how to get to the KAL website without having to try to find it everytime I log on.
> 
> I must say I love KP and all the advise available. It is nice to know there are others who have problems too.
> 
> One more question where is the best place to put the "life lines"? which row? knit or purl?


Hi and welcome!!! Since you posted here, you are officially "watching" this topic, so when you log in, click on Watched Topics at the top of the page and every topic you've commented on or selected "watch" from the top left hand side of the topic will show up in list form. You can just click to the end to get the to last page. I don't think there is any way to get to the last post you made.

I think it make the most sense to put it in after you've done a knit row for lace knitting, but since I've never used a lifeline, I am going to leave this to be answered those who have.


----------



## Peg I M4

Thanks for the help. Peg


----------



## AverilC

Peg I M4 said:


> I have never attempted to do lace knitting but I downloaded the Ashton pattern and I have ordered ChiaoGoo needles and Morehouse Merino 2 ply yarn and am ready to go. This should be so much easier to do with all of you helping me.
> 
> Will someone please tell me how to get to the KAL website without having to try to find it everytime I log on.
> 
> I must say I love KP and all the advise available. It is nice to know there are others who have problems too.
> 
> One more question where is the best place to put the "life lines"? which row? knit or purl?


Hi Peg, i usually put in lifelines on the lasst purl row of a chart - only having knitted Dee's patterns. Some people put a lifeline in every four or five rows. Depends on how happy you feel with your knitting. Good luck, its a brilliant pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn

Peg, I put in a lifeline every six to ten rows, after a particularly difficult row, and at the end of every chart when I knit the Ashton, my first lace shawl. It just depends on how comfortable you feel. I find that as I gain more and more experience, I don't use them as much.

Oh, one more thing. I use #5 perle cotton as a lifeline on lace and fingering weight yarns. I tried dental floss and lightweight fishing line at first, and didn't find either one satisfactory. With the perle cotton, the stitches don't sink down into the lifeline as much, and are easier to pick up. So much is just personal preference from experience.


----------



## stevieland

Does putting the lifeline into a purl row make it hard to do decreases and such on the next knit row? My idea of a life line is to just rip the whole shebang off the needles carefully and place the loops back on a smaller needle while holding my breath. But then, I've always liked to take a walk on the wild side. :twisted:


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir

Ladies --

I'm relatively new to this forum and still wandering aroudn exploring. At least, I WAS -- until I found this thread. Oh, My! It stopped me right in my tracks, it's such a lovely thing! I'd love to try it myself <<ahem>> but I have a challenge before I can even start.

My beloved desktop, the machine that hooks up to a printer, is at this point, in a serious coma. I won't say it's DEAD -- because I believe that a good tech could resurrect it. However -- for the meanwhile, I'm using a 1990 Toshiba Tecra Laptop -- running WIN 95 (yes, WIN original) and it does not have the capacity to open up .pdf's -- nor to print. Which leaves me in a mess.

Might there be some kind and generous person on this thread who would be willing to download and print off the pattern and mail it to me via snail mail? I'd be delighted to pay for postage, printing, etc -- OH, how I wish my desktop was healthy! This is SO annoying and so frustrating to me, to have to stop and ASK like this.

Please, pretty please?

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Does putting the lifeline into a purl row make it hard to do decreases and such on the next knit row? My idea of a life line is to just rip the whole shebang off the needles carefully and place the loops back on a smaller needle while holding my breath. But then, I've always liked to take a walk on the wild side. :twisted:


Dee, the #5 perle cotton bends easily with the yarn as I do decreases. I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## stevieland

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ladies --
> 
> I'm relatively new to this forum and still wandering aroudn exploring. At least, I WAS -- until I found this thread. Oh, My! It stopped me right in my tracks, it's such a lovely thing! I'd love to try it myself <<ahem>> but I have a challenge before I can even start.
> 
> My beloved desktop, the machine that hooks up to a printer, is at this point, in a serious coma. I won't say it's DEAD -- because I believe that a good tech could resurrect it. However -- for the meanwhile, I'm using a 1990 Toshiba Tecra Laptop -- running WIN 95 (yes, WIN original) and it does not have the capacity to open up .pdf's -- nor to print. Which leaves me in a mess.
> 
> Might there be some kind and generous person on this thread who would be willing to download and print off the pattern and mail it to me via snail mail? I'd be delighted to pay for postage, printing, etc -- OH, how I wish my desktop was healthy! This is SO annoying and so frustrating to me, to have to stop and ASK like this.
> 
> Please, pretty please?
> 
> Warm hugs and woofs,
> Maggie & MacTaggart


Maggie, welcome, and thanks so much! My pattern is also on the Earthfaire site in hard copy format. Here is the link:

http://earthfaire.com/nadira-shawl-pattern-design-p-5730.html

I'm sure the nice lady who runs the site will mail it asap.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir

Ladies -- 

Thank you. It's things like THIS that make me so fond of the internet. I've already received several private messages and one very nice lady is sending me a printed out copy. Yummy!! 

Although -- I have to confess -- I'm thinking of what is called "Moose Lace" -- using worsted weight yarn and larger needles to get a larger shawl. Bigger = prettier = better, right? lol!

But I AM going to go to the link and go read the instructions -- yes, I am -- better to read it a few times before starting, is my motto. So many silly little mistakes are the result of not taking time to read it all the way through first -- at least, for me, they are. And once I figure out how many yards worth it takes -- hmmmm -- then to consider the possibilities! 

Thanks again -- warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## stevieland

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ladies --
> 
> Thank you. It's things like THIS that make me so fond of the internet. I've already received several private messages and one very nice lady is sending me a printed out copy. Yummy!!
> 
> Although -- I have to confess -- I'm thinking of what is called "Moose Lace" -- using worsted weight yarn and larger needles to get a larger shawl. Bigger = prettier = better, right? lol!
> 
> But I AM going to go to the link and go read the instructions -- yes, I am -- better to read it a few times before starting, is my motto. So many silly little mistakes are the result of not taking time to read it all the way through first -- at least, for me, they are. And once I figure out how many yards worth it takes -- hmmmm -- then to consider the possibilities!
> 
> Thanks again -- warm hugs and woofs,
> Maggie & MacTaggart


Jeez, I am so sorry Maggie. I thought I was replying in the thread for my Nadira Shawl Pattern..... I was going back and forth between the topics.... you probably thought I had lost my mind with my last post. I'm glad you are getting a copy sent. That was quick!! Please enjoy the pattern.


----------



## gypsie

Peg I M4 said:


> I have never attempted to do lace knitting but I downloaded the Ashton pattern and I have ordered ChiaoGoo needles and Morehouse Merino 2 ply yarn and am ready to go. This should be so much easier to do with all of you helping me.
> 
> Will someone please tell me how to get to the KAL website without having to try to find it everytime I log on.
> 
> I must say I love KP and all the advise available. It is nice to know there are others who have problems too.
> 
> One more question where is the best place to put the "life lines"? which row? knit or purl?


Peg - put your life lines on a purl row. You can click on "search" above and type in Ashton KAL, then bookmark it or download the pattern.


----------



## Peg I M4

Everyone, thank you for your replies and help. 
I was reading the chart and practicing the rows on Chart 1 and discovered if I put a post it note under the line on the row I am doing it is easier to follow.
Maybe this will help someone else Peg


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> To Dee: You are crazy?! I am blinking nuts!! I hate this machine! If I had not saved up for so long to get it, I would just pitch it! It's holding my little "warts and all Ashton hostage! Thankfully my little grand daughter is coming over, her parents just spent a ton on a college education for her she had better know how to do this! I have to get this done, cause I promised myself I would not start my Alexandra AGAIN without getting this up! Hang in there, we are both aging like fine wine!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## nanma esther

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ladies --
> 
> Thank you. It's things like THIS that make me so fond of the internet. I've already received several private messages and one very nice lady is sending me a printed out copy. Yummy!!
> 
> Although -- I have to confess -- I'm thinking of what is called "Moose Lace" -- using worsted weight yarn and larger needles to get a larger shawl. Bigger = prettier = better, right? lol!
> 
> But I AM going to go to the link and go read the instructions -- yes, I am -- better to read it a few times before starting, is my motto. So many silly little mistakes are the result of not taking time to read it all the way through first -- at least, for me, they are. And once I figure out how many yards worth it takes -- hmmmm -- then to consider the possibilities!
> 
> Thanks again -- warm hugs and woofs,
> Maggie & MacTaggart


maggie, i had a hard time with the charts so i changed to ww and us8 neddles, this helped me better understand the charts and read MY stiches, and i will finish it ,mistakes and all,for someone can use it,don't know who, mabe a shelter???? and i use post it notes over the top of the row so i can't see the next row and get mixed up,i use a magnetic board to hold my pattern on a stand next to my chair, so the last row is covered with a magnetic strip


----------



## CathyAnn

Peg I M4 said:


> Everyone, thank you for your replies and help.
> I was reading the chart and practicing the rows on Chart 1 and discovered if I put a post it note under the line on the row I am doing it is easier to follow.
> Maybe this will help someone else Peg


Hi Peg... I would suggest that a Post-It-Note be placed over the line allowing you to see the rows you have already knit. As you go along, you will observe that seeing the rows below help you in knitting the current row; you see how the stitches and rows below line up. That's called "reading" your knitting. You get to the point that in knitting an ssk (for instance) you will see it follows right along with the ssk in the previous row, and so forth. The design begins to "flow" for you and it all gets a lot easier!


----------



## Peg I M4

Thanks for the tip. peg


----------



## knitterbee

I have fallen in love with lace knitting! I have made one Ashton shawlette and am making another with 2 more repeats of chart 2. I've used lots of life lines (also a new skill). I was taking them out after putting in 2 more (leaving in 2 at all times), but this time left them in after the extra repeats in case I run out of yarn & need to take out one of the repeats to finish. 
I need to admit something. I haven't blocked the first one yet. I have never blocked lace or anything other than just laying something out nice & flat and letting it dry. How do I get the top straight if I don't have blocking wires?


----------



## DanaKay

knitterbee, I line the top edge along the edge of my blocking pads, table edge, bed edge, etc. Where ever and on what ever I am using to block out my project.
If you aren't using wires, then you will be using more pins along your straight line.


----------



## knitterbee

Thank you!


DanaKay said:


> knitterbee, I line the top edge along the edge of my blocking pads, table edge, bed edge, etc. Where ever and on what ever I am using to block out my project.
> If you aren't using wires, then you will be using more pins along your straight line.


----------



## stevieland

knitterbee said:


> I have fallen in love with lace knitting! I have made one Ashton shawlette and am making another with 2 more repeats of chart 2. I've used lots of life lines (also a new skill). I was taking them out after putting in 2 more (leaving in 2 at all times), but this time left them in after the extra repeats in case I run out of yarn & need to take out one of the repeats to finish.
> I need to admit something. I haven't blocked the first one yet. I have never blocked lace or anything other than just laying something out nice & flat and letting it dry. How do I get the top straight if I don't have blocking wires?


I am soooo glad you are loving the lace!!! Yay!!!!

If you look at the bottom of the page where I have the detailed blocking instructions in the tutorial section, you will notice at the bottom that in italics I explain how to do it without wires. You will use string. Here is a link to Yarn Harlot's blog where she has pictures and explains it in more detail as well.

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2005/08/23/walk_around_the_block.html


----------



## Dreamfli

My husband put together strings for me out of weed eater line and electrical connectors. I just thread the WEL through the holes and the electrical connectors are then put over nails fit to stretch. Works great for us.


----------



## roed2er

[Hi Peg... I would suggest that a Post-It-Note be placed over the line allowing you to see the rows you have already knit. As you go along, you will observe that seeing the rows below help you in knitting the current row; you see how the stitches and rows below line up. That's called "reading" your knitting. You get to the point that in knitting an ssk (for instance) you will see it follows right along with the ssk in the previous row, and so forth. The design begins to "flow" for you and it all gets a lot easier![/quote]

Cathy - thanks for posting this suggestion. I am working on Nadira after first doing Alexandra and I had always masked off the row below I was working on. I tried your suggestion this morning and after did a bit of mental transitioning, I like it! I really do see the benefit of SEEING how my current row lines up with the one below. Thanks again, Debi


----------



## AlderRose

About Blocking: I have been using heavy crochet thread. BEFORE I wash/soak the shawl I weave the thread through the upper "eyelets," then use a separate piece of thread for the points. I find there is less friction between shawl and thread that way. I measure everything, which is a pain, but it gives me good results.


----------



## Peg I M4

I am having a problem. I did row 21 but the count came out wrong and I am having a problem frogging it. Is there a good way to rip out the lace stitches and not lose count? i hope this makes sense! Peg


----------



## SharonG

Thanks, I think I will try this later in the Fall. I've done lace knitting before and it doesn't look too difficult.

Sharon


----------



## CathyAnn

Peg I M4 said:


> I am having a problem. I did row 21 but the count came out wrong and I am having a problem frogging it. Is there a good way to rip out the lace stitches and not lose count? i hope this makes sense! Peg


I've never counted when frogging. However, I suppose you could do it very slowly so you could count. If I'm counting back to correct a mistake, I tink back. When I frog, I rip out to a lifeline usually, and then reknit from there.

Perhaps someone else has some better guidance on this subject... .


----------



## Peg I M4

I am sorry I am so dense but what do you mean 'tink"? One stitch at a time? Peg


----------



## AlderRose

yep, one stitch at a time.


----------



## stevieland

Peg I M4 said:


> I am sorry I am so dense but what do you mean 'tink"? One stitch at a time? Peg


TINK spells KNIT backwards! So you are literally knitting the stitches off the needles backwards to fix mistakes. Let's say you are 20 stitches into your work and see a mistake a few stitches back. You unknit the stitches you just knit, moving them from the right needle back to the left. There are videos on youtube that can show you how if you haven't done it before.



Peg I M4 said:


> I am having a problem. I did row 21 but the count came out wrong and I am having a problem frogging it. Is there a good way to rip out the lace stitches and not lose count? i hope this makes sense! Peg


Can you be more specific? I assume you are on chart 1. Were you correct on Row 19? After row 19, did you check your knitting against the chart stitches to verify that you knitted them correctly?

FYI, I would strongly recommend that if you are new at this lace chart stuff to take the time after you knit a row to double check that you have the correct stitches. That will be a better verification than even counting your stitches, because it the stitches themselves are correct the count has to be right.

And yes, tinking would be a way to go back and not lose count. That way, once you get back to the beginning of your row, you can count again and if you are wrong, you know that the problem is on a previous row.

I'm home today, so check your work and get back to me. We'll figure it out.


----------



## stevieland

Double post - sorry


----------



## karhyunique

I've started mine using worsted wt, I hope I like the size when I'm finished. I have almost completed chart 2 for the 2nd time, do far no big problems. Thanks Dee for the extra help built into your pattern
Kathy


----------



## BeckyOH

I finally finished my Ashton, but won't have time to block it until next week. Will post picture then. Want so bad to start on Elizabeth, but have hired out to make hats for a photo-gal, making 3 sweaters for the grands to start school, have hankies to crochet trim and need to squeeze in time for surgery. Should do dishes somewhere in there too


----------



## umozabeads

Wow!


----------



## nanalizzy

I made it to chart 4. Can anyone tell me the stitch count for line 1 of this chart. Since the pattern changes it's hard for me to "read" my stitches.


----------



## stevieland

nanalizzy said:


> I made it to chart 4. Can anyone tell me the stitch count for line 1 of this chart. Since the pattern changes it's hard for me to "read" my stitches.


Are you doing it the same size as the pattern? If so, it would be 259. Here are the counts for all the rows on Chart 4 in case you need them:

1- 259
3-263
5-267
7-271
9-275
11-275
13-275
15-275
17-319 st to bind off


----------



## nanalizzy

stevieland said:


> nanalizzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made it to chart 4. Can anyone tell me the stitch count for line 1 of this chart. Since the pattern changes it's hard for me to "read" my stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing it the same size as the pattern? If so, it would be 259. Here are the counts for all the rows on Chart 4 in case you need them:
> 
> 1- 259
> 3-263
> 5-267
> 7-271
> 9-275
> 11-275
> 13-275
> 15-275
> 17-319 st to bind off
Click to expand...

I am knitting the same size pattern. You are the best!
Thanks for this info.


----------



## nanma esther

i bookmarked for future referance, and thanks dee


----------



## Sennaa

GUESS WHAT!?!?!?!

I cast off the Ashton last night.

WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I could not have done it without 1) the amazing instructions and 2) everyone's support.

I hope it looks at least somewhat as good as the others that have been posted! I have to block it, and I have NO materials for that.... so I have ordered blocking wires.

Thank you thank you thank you to everyone!


----------



## stevieland

Sennaa said:


> GUESS WHAT!?!?!?!
> 
> I cast off the Ashton last night.
> 
> WOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> I could not have done it without 1) the amazing instructions and 2) everyone's support.
> 
> I hope it looks at least somewhat as good as the others that have been posted! I have to block it, and I have NO materials for that.... so I have ordered blocking wires.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you to everyone!


Congratulations! I'm so excited for you.... she is gonna be fabulous..... we eagerly await your pics.... YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Congratulations!


----------



## ruthkk

I just started last night. I'm using size 8 needles because they gave me close to the suggested gauge. I have one skein of sock yarn--439 yards--and hope it is enough. I know the gauge you indicate is only suggested but smaller needles were way off and I find them too tedious.
I'm stuck on row 9 of chart 1. Have taken out rows 8 and 9 at least 5 times. When I get back to row 7, I check every stitch and they all seem to be correct but when I get to row 9, I have an extra stitch in every place there is a knit 5 group. If I knit 6, the yarn overs don't line up with the pattern. I'm going to start over from the beginning tonight and hope it works out this time. I'm not giving up; I'm sure I can do this.


----------



## stevieland

ruthkk said:


> I just started last night. I'm using size 8 needles because they gave me close to the suggested gauge. I have one skein of sock yarn--439 yards--and hope it is enough. I know the gauge you indicate is only suggested but smaller needles were way off and I find them too tedious.
> I'm stuck on row 9 of chart 1. Have taken out rows 8 and 9 at least 5 times. When I get back to row 7, I check every stitch and they all seem to be correct but when I get to row 9, I have an extra stitch in every place there is a knit 5 group. If I knit 6, the yarn overs don't line up with the pattern. I'm going to start over from the beginning tonight and hope it works out this time. I'm not giving up; I'm sure I can do this.


Welcome!! And good for not giving up.... you can do this!!!

Just an FYI, the gauge is the gauge when the shawl is wet blocked, which is a lot bigger than pre-blocking. That might be why 8s are getting you to gauge. Are you a super tight knitter?

After reading your post and referring to the pattern, where is there a knit 5 group on Row 9? Maybe that is the problem? Tell me what you are doing on that row, stitch by stitch, please. I might be able to help. I'll be up for at least another hour.


----------



## ruthkk

My mistake--I wrote last time without getting up to cross the room and check the pattern. It was row 13 where I had the problem last night and, unfortunately, again tonight! I started over with the cast on and was careful with the directions and the charts, checking each knit row as I completed it. Again, the knit row before the problem (row 11) checked out to be correct after I tinked back row 12 but I had an extra stitch before the middle yo, k1, yo and at the end before the yo, k2 border. I know the yarn overs before and after the middle stitch are supposed to line up but they don't unless I knit 6 instead of 5. Can't figure out where that extra stitch came from. I'm too tired now (3:30 a.m.) so will have to look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## ruthkk

Just an FYI, the gauge is the gauge when the shawl is wet blocked, which is a lot bigger than pre-blocking. That might be why 8s are getting you to gauge. Are you a super tight knitter? 

I'm not a tight knitter or particularly loose. I tried size 6 needles first and got 5 stitches to the inch. Size 7s got about the same 5 stitches so I went to size 8s for 4.5. It has a better feel than the higher number of stitches and seemed like it would drape better. I'm using sock yarn, color Purple Passion. It's dark but has some variation of color and is very pretty. I hope my shawl is too.


----------



## Bethwoo

Total novice at knitting and charts. I understand that you knit 2 stiches either end for the border, but I'm really confused about the centre stitch. I read pattern several times but cant see anything other than knit centre stitch. 
When I look at the charts and how many stitches I'm supposed to have, do I add an extra stich for the centre? Do I do yarn overs to create the gap? I'd really like to try this but maybe it's too complicated for a beginner? It's so lovely


----------



## Bethwoo

Total novice at knitting and charts. I understand that you knit 2 stiches either end for the border, but I'm really confused about the centre stitch. I read pattern several times but cant see anything other than knit centre stitch. 
When I look at the charts and how many stitches I'm supposed to have, do I add an extra stich for the centre? Do I do yarn overs to create the gap? I'd really like to try this but maybe it's too complicated for a beginner? It's so lovely


----------



## Bethwoo

Total novice at knitting and charts. I understand that you knit 2 stiches either end for the border, but I'm really confused about the centre stitch. I read pattern several times but cant see anything other than knit centre stitch. 
When I look at the charts and how many stitches I'm supposed to have, do I add an extra stich for the centre? Do I do yarn overs to create the gap? I'd really like to try this but maybe it's too complicated for a beginner? It's so lovely


----------



## Sennaa

Bethwoo -


Hello, and yes - you can do this!

It goes like this:

Knit the two border stitches (NOT shown on chart)
Knit the chart 
Knit the center stitch (NOT shown on chart)
Knit the chart again
Knit the two border stitches (NOT shown on chart)

Does that make sense?


----------



## Sennaa

Also, the edge and center stitches are *included* in the final row count.

So once you knit the row as a mentioned above, you should match the row count.


----------



## stevieland

Bethwoo said:


> Total novice at knitting and charts. I understand that you knit 2 stiches either end for the border, but I'm really confused about the centre stitch. I read pattern several times but cant see anything other than knit centre stitch.
> When I look at the charts and how many stitches I'm supposed to have, do I add an extra stich for the centre? Do I do yarn overs to create the gap? I'd really like to try this but maybe it's too complicated for a beginner? It's so lovely


Hi and welcome. What I would like you to do is to look at the example chart at the bottom of page 1 of the chart. That shows you the first 10 rows of chart 1. The yellow shaded stitches are the ones that you will have to remember to add as you knit across the charts. Please use that as a reference. It shows you exactly how to work the those border/center stitches around the charts and in what order.

Now, go to page of the tutorial section where it says chart 1. What I would like you to do is exactly what it says there. Use that tutorial in conjunction with your charts. They are color coded when you get to the more complicated chart 2, which will help a lot. The stitches in the brackets are just the chart stitches to reinforce that you are reading them correctly. Here is a cut and paste from there so you know what I mean:

You already have 7 stitches on your needles. Working the chart from right to left, begin Row 1.

1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
2. Work the chart stitches from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
4. Work the chart again from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart

I find that almost everyone that has a problem at first is over-thinking the process. If you use that Step-by-step tutorial section for each chart, it will start becoming more obvious to you. Don't worry about why or how so much as just trust the tutorial section as you work the charts and it starts becoming very obvious as the shawl gets bigger. Trust me!!! But please come back if after doing the above and working with both the tutorial and charts together you still have questions.

Try that and see how ya do.

P.S. I would not consider this a beginning pattern by any means, but there have been adventuresome beginners that have knitted the shawl. It was written for folks who had been knitting already but wanted to try lace or charts for the first time. That doesn't mean you shouldn't try, it just means that it might be a little harder for you, and to not be surprised if you have to come back here and ask more questions. Which is fine with me and everyone else.


----------



## nanma esther

beth woo, when i started this patetern,i had the same problem, so i just started with the sample pattern and knitted the first 10 rows,this set up the patten and i continued with the first chart with row 11.

NOW i have a guestion.
on row 5 of third repeat of chart 2 is it k10 yo k center st
yo k 10?


----------



## everreddy

Oh dear I am getting in a pickle I thought all was well on chart 3 but have ripped back to beginning of this chart. 
I am stitch counting as I go and am fine at the start. I have counted the rows back from the finish of 255 minus 4 for each knit row but the start number I have on row one is 207, but my calculations say that row 2 should be 215 so I have lost 4 stitches somewhere. I really do want to knit this shawlette but so far I seem to be taking 3 steps back for every 1 forward.


----------



## hokodah

Margaret,
You are not alone. I am nearly finished with Chart 3 and have come up 1 stitch short on row 21. Can't find what happened, I was getting so confident (always slip on the banana peel when you get overconfident). I am determined this is not going to get the best of me. So, let's just keep on keeping on.
Betty


----------



## everreddy

Thank you Betty I will certainly keep trying, the finished article looks so lovely I am looking forward to wearing it eventually !!

Margaret


----------



## stevieland

nan-ma said:


> beth woo, when i started this patetern,i had the same problem, so i just started with the sample pattern and knitted the first 10 rows,this set up the patten and i continued with the first chart with row 11.
> 
> NOW i have a guestion.
> on row 5 of third repeat of chart 2 is it k10 yo k center st
> yo k 10?


Hi. The numbers are counting the blocks in between the motifs or pattern stitches. They will help you when you are memorizing how many knit stitches there are in between the motifs. It doesn't matter what chart repeat you are on... the blue shaded stitches are repeated more across the row, but the order of stitches doesn't change.

So when you are on the last pattern repeat of that row, you knit those final 12 blue stitches, which end with k2.

Then, the first stitches of the white section before the center stitch you knit the first 8 st (that are the rest of the 10 of the series), then YO, ssk, k2, yo

then the center stitch.


----------



## stevieland

everreddy said:


> Oh dear I am getting in a pickle I thought all was well on chart 3 but have ripped back to beginning of this chart.
> I am stitch counting as I go and am fine at the start. I have counted the rows back from the finish of 255 minus 4 for each knit row but the start number I have on row one is 207, but my calculations say that row 2 should be 215 so I have lost 4 stitches somewhere. I really do want to knit this shawlette but so far I seem to be taking 3 steps back for every 1 forward.


Chart 3 does not increase 4 st every single knit row. Notice the edges of that chart. Some rows line right over top of each other 
(rows 1 and 3) so do not increase any stitches at all. The count remains the same.

Others jut out more than just one stair step (11 and 13, 21 and 23) and so add 8 stitches to the previous row.

What row are you trying to figure out the count on? If you are trying to figure out how many stitches after you complete row 1, you should have 207. Since the end of chart 2a has 203 st, you would have 4 more stitches there for a total of 207. Were you okay at the end of Chart 2a?


----------



## everreddy

Hi I was on row 5 of chart 3 but couldn't make the numbers work out although the pattern did look ok, so thanks for pointing out the lack of increases on rows 1 and 2 I did wonder about their not moving out one square each end so I have probably just ripped back unnecessarily, silent screeeeem
it all seems so logical now you have described it to me, I suppose I expected the fault to be mine and didn't look at it properly. Thank you Stevieland


----------



## stevieland

everreddy said:


> Hi I was on row 5 of chart 3 but couldn't make the numbers work out although the pattern did look ok, so thanks for pointing out the lack of increases on rows 1 and 2 I did wonder about their not moving out one square each end so I have probably just ripped back unnecessarily, silent screeeeem
> it all seems so logical now you have described it to me, I suppose I expected the fault to be mine and didn't look at it properly. Thank you Stevieland


Hey, everything is logical once one understands it!!! before, not so much. Don't be hard on yourself, you wouldn't have known that automatically.


----------



## nanma esther

thanks dee


----------



## nanalizzy

I am also new to lace knitting and I'm on chart 4!
Make sure you read ALL the instructions. The Example chart on page 1 will show how the center stitch fits in. This KAL is the best especially since the designer Dee is very responsive to the questions.


----------



## dwnsouthdar

Hi, This is Darlene here. I finally got to finish chart 2b. I did 2 extra repeats. Now I am doing chart 3 and can't get past row 2. I just learned by reading some posts on KAL that I probably should not be counting stitches as all rows do not increase 4 sts. On all rows. But I am sure the stitches should be the same on both sides of the shawl. Sometimes I can be off by one stitch and sometimes more. thank you lifelines! I'm trying to go slow and be patient but I fear I am wearing out my yarn. I will keep trying, any words of encouragement will be so greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dreamfli

Darlene, you can do it! I tinked and frogged my first Ashton I was sure it would fall apart soon after. Lol, my daughter wears it all the time. Be patient.

If you printed out your pattern color code the stitches with highlighters or colored pencils, use post it notes ( put them right above the row you are working on) 

You know about lifelines so that will save you a bunch in the end. 

I think I knitted my first Ashton 4 times to get one shawl!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> Darlene, you can do it! I tinked and frogged my first Ashton I was sure it would fall apart soon after. Lol, my daughter wears it all the time. Be patient.
> 
> If you printed out your pattern color code the stitches with highlighters or colored pencils, use post it notes ( put them right above the row you are working on)
> 
> You know about lifelines so that will save you a bunch in the end.
> 
> I think I knitted my first Ashton 4 times to get one shawl!


What she said!!! :thumbup:

I just want to add that, for me, in addition to the above, I had to be very methodical in my knitting the pattern, going very slowly, stitch by stitch, and concentrate. Some days, I could only knit two rows, rarely more than four or six. My brain would freeze and my eyes glaze over. :shock: The learning curve was steep! If I can do it, so can you Darlene! Anyone with the resolve to knit this has the perseverence to complete it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## everreddy

I have also ripped back so often that I have the same concerns about the yarn being overstretched and over worked. The basic idea is to treat this pattern with respect and to hasten slowly. I think I have learned a few lessons with this project not only knitting ones either, mainly how very patient and supportive the KALers are, I did hesitate at first to join in thinking how daft I must seem but all I have had is such kindness. Many thanks to all who are on hand to bolster my flagging confidence.


----------



## SharonG

I ordered my yarn yesterday. Couldn't wait to start the pattern so went to my stash and found some old - old yarn. Luster Sheen, by Red Heart. I started it yesterday afternoon and got as far as the second time around on Chart 2. Going okay. Good directions!
Sharon in Mesa, AZ


----------



## umozabeads

All of you will be just fine! Trust the pattern and trust yourselves! Happy Knitting!


----------



## nanma esther

CathyAnn said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene, you can do it! I tinked and frogged my first Ashton I was sure it would fall apart soon after. Lol, my daughter wears it all the time. Be patient.
> 
> If you printed out your pattern color code the stitches with highlighters or colored pencils, use post it notes ( put them right above the row you are working on)
> 
> You know about lifelines so that will save you a bunch in the end.
> 
> I think I knitted my first Ashton 4 times to get one shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I just want to add that, for me, in addition to the above, I had to be very methodical in my knitting the pattern, going very slowly, stitch by stitch, and concentrate. Some days, I could only knit two rows, rarely more than four or six. My brain would freeze and my eyes glaze over. :shock: The learning curve was steep! If I can do it, so can you Darlene! Anyone with the resolve to knit this has the perseverence to complete it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

i agree with all of you, it seems i've been doing chart 2 forever and i had got 3 repeats when i noticed a major booboo so ive tinked and froged so many times i'm tired caught a mistake last night but count is right so i'm leaving it, and moving to the next repeat, this IS a learning experance, and the cure is high

hug to all and prayers for us slow pokes WE will do this
man-ma esther


----------



## dwnsouthdar

Well, thanks for all of your confidence. Saturday I was just about in tears, I told my husband I knew I wasn't this stupid. I Tinked and frogged so much! 
but persevered. I finally reread previous posts and lo and behold I used the tips and finally I did chart 3, rows 1-7! I read each half row at a time. And corrected as I needed to. Now I am so proud of myself. I am working on row9 today and feel very good about my progress.
Thank you so much for all of your good wishes. this has been a real learning experience. I do love to do lace. I will definitely do more.
Darlene


----------



## hokodah

I am starting Chart 4 - never thought I'd see the day. 
Betty


----------



## CathyAnn

dwnsouthdar said:


> Well, thanks for all of your confidence. Saturday I was just about in tears, I told my husband I knew I wasn't this stupid. I Tinked and frogged so much!
> but persevered. I finally reread previous posts and lo and behold I used the tips and finally I did chart 3, rows 1-7! I read each half row at a time. And corrected as I needed to. Now I am so proud of myself. I am working on row9 today and feel very good about my progress.
> Thank you so much for all of your good wishes. this has been a real learning experience. I do love to do lace. I will definitely do more.
> Darlene


If there was a little emotican that had fireworks going off, I'd plaster it all over! Way to go! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bklynwriter

I am new to the forum, and justt finished my first shawl (Glam Shells). Now I'm hooked! Just started the Ashton a few minutes ago, using Serenity Sock weight, and I plan to add beados as well. Wish me luck!


----------



## nanalizzy

At last my Ashton is off my needles. It took me over an hour to bind off but it is very stretchy. I can't wait to block it but will wait until tomorrow morning as I have better luck early in the day. I'm hooked on lace and have some baby alpaca in a pretty green for my next project. Not sure what pattern yet but it will have to be a chart since Dee has me spoiled. Thank you all since I litterly could not have done this without all the posts. 
I'll try to put some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## stevieland

nanalizzy said:


> At last my Ashton is off my needles. It took me over an hour to bind off but it is very stretchy. I can't wait to block it but will wait until tomorrow morning as I have better luck early in the day. I'm hooked on lace and have some baby alpaca in a pretty green for my next project. Not sure what pattern yet but it will have to be a chart since Dee has me spoiled. Thank you all since I litterly could not have done this without all the posts.
> I'll try to put some pictures up tomorrow.


YAY!!! Congratulations. I wanted to let you know that I am at home the next couple of days and have no internet there due to the storms on Friday... so if I don't comment on your shawl pictures it is only because I can't. I can't wait to see it as soon as I can.

----

Everyone else... keep the faith.... it gets easier! I am so proud of anyone who decided to challenge themselves with this pattern. We've all had to start somewhere before we became fabulous lace divas!!!!


----------



## nanalizzy

I'm sorry to hear that you were affected by that horrible storm. I hope that only your internet is down.


----------



## SharonG

Hi everyone, I started chart 3 last night (while watching TV) That didn't work! I'm having to rip out row 5 as I lost count. I haven't knitted in a long time and noticed on your blog that you gals have a lot of new terms. You are talking about life-lines. I assume that is weaving a different colored yarn into the row? On the right side or the wrong side of the pattern? Thanks for tip about the post-it-notes. I'll try that today.

We in AZ are hoping for rain today - maybe tomorrow- maybe not at all.


----------



## nanalizzy

Hi SharonG,
I just finished my Ashton. It is waiting for me to block it. I put life lines in about every 6 rows on the pearl row and i used crochet thread. Worked great. I also found a way to keep track of where I am. I use a metal tray and magnets. I had a sheet magnet that I cut in strips and used one strip under the row i was working. I know they sell these things on various web sites, but I had the materials on hand. It took me a month to knit the Ashton but I knit slow and it's my first lace project. Good luck.


----------



## nanciann

When I use a lifeline I try to do it on a straight knit row if it is possible. When that isn't available (when there are only patterned knit rows) I then use a purl row or wrong side row. It will work with a patterned row but it is just a little more tedious with yo's, etc. to deal with.


----------



## stockstr

Can someone please tell me how to put in a lifeline.
Thanks!
Judy


----------



## nanalizzy

Take a look at this utube




www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS8qzSaJnZA


----------



## CathyAnn

nanalizzy said:


> Hi SharonG,
> I just finished my Ashton. It is waiting for me to block it. I put life lines in about every 6 rows on the pearl row and i used crochet thread. Worked great. I also found a way to keep track of where I am. I use a metal tray and magnets. I had a sheet magnet that I cut in strips and used one strip under the row i was working. I know they sell these things on various web sites, but I had the materials on hand. It took me a month to knit the Ashton but I knit slow and it's my first lace project. Good luck.


I would suggest that you put the magnetic strip ABOVE the row you're knitting. That enables you to see the previous rows so that you can tell if you're current stitches are lining up with those below. That's called "reading" the stitches. Doing this will enable you to catch mistakes much faster. The minute you realize your stiches are not lining up properly, all you have to do is tink back a little rather than having to frog back to a lifeline.

I would also suggest that rereading Dee's tips will help too! There is a good reason for everything she says, and it's hard to remember everything with one reading. I know this from my own mistakes!


----------



## nanma esther

sharon g life line are just that, i haven't knitted lace in a long time so theis wae new to me to, tink=pull out sts 1 at a time, frog rip back to life line,frog to the pond pullit out and start over, vomit= all that yarn that pulls out when your trying to find the end, dh= dear husband, ddi dear daughter-n-law,ds= dearson get the picture ?
and tink is knit backwards
but about those life lines i put them in at the end of the last row of a repeat usually a perl row, but u can put then any where you like and i make mine using something soft and smoth,but not dental floss or fishing line they will cut the yarn,i use a yarn needle to do this

and always re read the pattern and notes and tips, this is the best site to get help everyone is great


----------



## everreddy

Well I have got the hang of lifelines but I think I could do with one too. My shawl is sitting in a heap sulking because I have made some more mistakes - so I think, for now, 'Distance makes the heart grow fonder' I'm going out shopping and hope to be able to face my Ashton later. And no I haven't given up on it YET !!


----------



## SharonG

Hi gals,
I ended up (frog) about 20 rows yesterday. Finally, I was far enough back that I could start again. This time I will use the life-line. I saw the video on how to do that and will try it with the scotch tape; as I'm using #5 bamboo needles. Thanks for all the new terminalogy. I'm learning a lot on this sight.
I finally noticed about a week ago that most of you started this shawl last December? No wonder I'm so far behind most of you. I couldn't understand why most had already finished! ha.
Have a FUN 4th, Sharon


----------



## CathyAnn

One thing about lifelines, if you're using stitch markers, you're better off (in my experience) using a tapestry needle to thread the lifeline through the purl stitches, being sure to go *around* the markers! If the lifeline is attached to your needle while you're knitting the row, it will go through the markers -- :evil:

When I began knitting the Ashton, I tried dental floss and, fishing line - neither one was satisfactory. I've found that #5 perle cotton works the best as a lifeline in lace knitting; makes picking up stitches easier. Some use crochet thread. I've never tried that, too thin for me I think.


----------



## Peg I M4

I have a question about the Aston. I have just finished round 1 of chart 2. How many stitches should I have? When I attempted row 5 I have 40 (this does not include the garter or center stitches)This is way off from the chart.What is wrong. My count was correct when I finished the chart.I really appreciate your help. Peg


----------



## EqLady

Peg I M4 said:


> I have a question about the Aston. I have just finished round 1 of chart 2. How many stitches should I have? When I attempted row 5 I have 40 (this does not include the garter or center stitches)This is way off from the chart.What is wrong. My count was correct when I finished the chart.I really appreciate your help. Peg


According to the pattern, you should have had 59 stitches on the needles after you completed chart 1. For the first repeat of chart 2, since each row adds four stitches (and there are 6 rows), you should have 59+24, or 83. Since you do chart 2 four times more (for a total of five), you would add an additional 96 stitches (24x4), to give you 179 when you have completed chart 2 five times. If this doesn't answer your question, let me know and I'll try again. From the way your question is worded, I'm not sure where you are in the pattern.


----------



## Peg I M4

Thanks for your patience. I neglected to tell you I have completed chart 2 one time and beginning the second round of chart 2. I have read ALL the instructions and now I am still not coming out correctly. 
If I do 2 repeats of the blue area I don't have enough stitches now to complete the first half of the row. So how many total stitches should I have when I have completed row 4 ? My count was correct when I finished Chart 2 the first time. I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong. You probably have already guessed I am not an experienced knitter.

Thanks Peg


----------



## EqLady

Peg I M4 said:


> Thanks for your patience. I neglected to tell you I have completed chart 2 one time and beginning the second round of chart 2. I have read ALL the instructions and now I am still not coming out correctly.
> If I do 2 repeats of the blue area I don't have enough stitches now to complete the first half of the row. So how many total stitches should I have when I have completed row 4 ? My count was correct when I finished Chart 2 the first time. I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong. You probably have already guessed I am not an experienced knitter.
> 
> Thanks Peg


Sitting here with wet hair - give me a few minutes with my pattern and a pencil and I'll get back to you. How many stitches do you have on now that you have completed the first repeat of Chart 2?


----------



## EqLady

OK, Peg - after the end of chart 1, you should have had 59 stitches. The first repeat of chart 2 added 24 (four on each of 6 pattern rows) to equal 83 before you start the second repeat of chart 2.

Here's how you "use" those 83 stitches (I'm leaving out the yarnovers since they don't "use" stitches on the needle, they "add" to them):
2 border stitches 
5 white stitches
2 blue repeats (12 stitches each x 2) - 24 stitches
10 white stitches
1 center stitch
total 42 stitches

that was for the right side; here's the left:
5 white stitches
24 blue stitches (12 stitches x 2)
10 white stitches
2 border stitches
total: 41 stitches

So, 42 on the right and 42 on the left is 83 - plus the four yarnovers (inside each border and on each side of the center stitch) - so the completed first row of the second repeat of chart 2 has 87 stitches.

Everybody's different, but I like to place a marker immediately after the center stitch and on each side where the white stitches after the blue repeats should begin. So on the right side, you would count back from the center stitch 11 stitches (10 white stitches plus the center stitch) and place a marker. That's where the blue repeat should end. On the far left side, you would count back 12 stitches (10 white stitches plus 2 border stitches) and place a marker to show where the blue repeats end. If you don't have enough stitches or have to many when you reach that marker, go back to the beginning and check your stitches! Also, when you put a marker immediately after the center stitch, watch that next yarnover - it likes to slip inside that marker instead of staying outside it like it should! 

Hope this helps - if not, let me know. Kay


----------



## Peg I M4

80 stitches (borders & center not included)


----------



## Peg I M4

Now I know I need to go back and find 3 stitches. I do use markers and couldn't be without them. Thanks for your help. I am sure i will be talking to you later. Peg


----------



## nanoo25

Hi,
I need some help with the infamous Chart 2 Row 5. I've read everything many times over and it still doesn't click. After you do the blue section for that row,do you go back to the beginning of the blue section(8K stitches) for that row? Is that how the repeat is done?Thank you so much.nanoo25


----------



## CathyAnn

nanoo25 said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with the infamous Chart 2 Row 5. I've read everything many times over and it still doesn't click. After you do the blue section for that row,do you go back to the beginning of the blue section(8K stitches) for that row? Is that how the repeat is done?Thank you so much.nanoo25


Yes. You keep repeating the blue section until you have only the stitches for the white section left.

In other words., knit the border, knit the first white section, knit the blue section however many times is needed, and then the white section, knit the center stitch, and then repeat on the left side of the shawl what you just did on the right side.

What I do is knit the first white section after the border, knit the repeats (blue section) however many times until the number of stitches left before the center stitch look about right, and then knit that white section. If you try to "read" your stitches, meaning going slow and looking at the design you already knitted below the row and at the pattern for those rows, you will see how the design flows from the prior rows that you've knitted to the one you're on. It won't take long to develop the habit of doing this, and it will all get much easier!

If I'm not being clear enough, just let me know.


----------



## nanoo25

It does help. Thanks CathyAnn. N


----------



## EqLady

Peg I M4 said:


> Thanks for your patience. I neglected to tell you I have completed chart 2 one time and beginning the second round of chart 2. I have read ALL the instructions and now I am still not coming out correctly.
> If I do 2 repeats of the blue area I don't have enough stitches now to complete the first half of the row. So how many total stitches should I have when I have completed row 4 ? My count was correct when I finished Chart 2 the first time. I just can't figure out what I am doing wrong. You probably have already guessed I am not an experienced knitter.
> 
> Thanks Peg


Peg, it's getting late here so I'm shutting down for the night. Will check in tomorrow and see what's up with you. Sounds like you probably missed some yarnovers somewhere. Are you also using lifelines? Good luck!


----------



## nanoo25

nanoo25 said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with the infamous Chart 2 Row 5. I've read everything many times over and it still doesn't click. After you do the blue section for that row,do you go back to the beginning of the blue section(8K stitches) for that row? Is that how the repeat is done?Thank you so much.nanoo25


I counted the stitches before starting Row 5 and I have 69 stitches. Is that right?


----------



## stevieland

nanoo25 said:


> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need some help with the infamous Chart 2 Row 5. I've read everything many times over and it still doesn't click. After you do the blue section for that row,do you go back to the beginning of the blue section(8K stitches) for that row? Is that how the repeat is done?Thank you so much.nanoo25
> 
> 
> 
> I counted the stitches before starting Row 5 and I have 69 stitches. Is that right?
Click to expand...

At the end of Chart 1 you have 59 st, each RS row adds 4 st to the previous RS row count, so you would have 59 + 8 = 67.

Have you used the Tutorial section in conjunction with your charts? Because they are color coded with each other. Your tutorial says to:

_1st time you knit all 12 rows of Chart 2

1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
2. Work the chart stitches from right to left as shown (dont worry that some are shaded blue and not others)
3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
4. Work the chart again from right to left as shown (dont worry that some are shaded blue and not others)
5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart_

If you follow this exactly, it does not matter about the blue stitches on the first time you knit all rows of Chart 2.

When you get to the second, third, fourth and fifth times to repeat all rows of chart 2, the tutorial will tell you how many times to work the 12-st blue shaded pattern repeats across the row.

A lot of folks have problems with the dreaded "over-thinking" issue. I know it's a lot to ask you to trust me and the pattern, but if you follow that tutorial section to the T, everything becomes more obvious as you go. Promise.

P.S. I just downloaded today a revised pattern where I substituted the word "work" for "knit" in some places (like in the italicized section part above) to clarify the process. If you don't have those words on your pattern, you could download it again if it helps.


----------



## Peg I M4

So the 83 stitches includes every stitch on the row?


----------



## EqLady

Peg I M4 said:


> So the 83 stitches includes every stitch on the row?


When you are counting stitches on the needles, you count every stitch. You end the first repeat of chart 2 with those 83. You "use" those 83 and "add" 4 (through yarnovers) on each knit row of the chart. So the first row of the second repeat of chart 2 adds 4 to total 87 stitches , the second pattern row will add 4 more to total 91, and so on. Make any sense?


----------



## Peg I M4

absolutely!!! thanks
Peg


----------



## SharonG

Hi Peg,
I counted the stitches on Chart 2 on row 5. I counted 45 stitches?. You did repeat in the blue chart, didn't you? Somewhere you were off on row 1 - Chart 2. As there are 41 stitches there; counting the repeat.

Hope this helps, Sharon


----------



## SharonG

Hi peg,

Ignore my answer to you. I didn't scroll down far enough for the other anwers you received.

Sorry, Sharon


----------



## EqLady

Peg, I was just scrolling through to see where you were and saw that one comment that you were not counting the border and center stitches and I guess that's what led to your later question about what stitches to count. 

Just to clarify - the stitch counts on the pattern and the stitch counts I gave you INCLUDE ALL STITCHES, including the border and center.


----------



## Peg I M4

Your last reply tells me just what I needed to know. Now I just need to find my mistake.


----------



## seamus

Hi Kay, You don't know me, and I don't know you, but If you would like to move a little closer, I wonder if you would allow me to give you a great big hug. I also am struggling with Ashton (naughty boy), and I am shortly going to be starting it over again for - ohhh- somewhere around the 4th time. I am thinking I need new yarn, new needles and a new brain, but maybe all I need is to pay attention to what I'm doing. I think I have learned a lot from your explanation to the other lady, who is also struggling. So I thank you in advance for your help when I get to that part of the Ashton, and thanks for being a typical, helpful shawlette. Seamus....


----------



## EqLady

seamus said:


> Hi Kay, You don't know me, and I don't know you, but If you would like to move a little closer, I wonder if you would allow me to give you a great big hug. I also am struggling with Ashton (naughty boy), and I am shortly going to be starting it over again for - ohhh- somewhere around the 4th time. I am thinking I need new yarn, new needles and a new brain, but maybe all I need is to pay attention to what I'm doing. I think I have learned a lot from your explanation to the other lady, who is also struggling. So I thank you in advance for your help when I get to that part of the Ashton, and thanks for being a typical, helpful shawlette. Seamus....


How wonderful! Hug accepted!!!! You let me know any time you need help. Thanks to Dee and everyone, I'm getting OK with reading charts, just don't give it my full attention at times and then - boy! do I pay for it!! But I'll be glad to help in any way I can. You CAN DO THIS!


----------



## stevieland

seamus said:


> Hi Kay, You don't know me, and I don't know you, but If you would like to move a little closer, I wonder if you would allow me to give you a great big hug. I also am struggling with Ashton (naughty boy), and I am shortly going to be starting it over again for - ohhh- somewhere around the 4th time. I am thinking I need new yarn, new needles and a new brain, but maybe all I need is to pay attention to what I'm doing. I think I have learned a lot from your explanation to the other lady, who is also struggling. So I thank you in advance for your help when I get to that part of the Ashton, and thanks for being a typical, helpful shawlette. Seamus....


Yes!!! Kay, you are amazing. I look on the KAL and see a question and see you've answered it so thoughtfully and expertly that I couldn't have done it better myself. I love the post where you explained where the stitches lines up with each other a page or so back. Hugs to you from me too!


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Dee, for encouraging all of us to learn how to knit lace! I've always considered myself a technician - give me a pattern and I can follow it - but I don't have a creative bone in my body. There's just something magical about lace knitting and blocking that appeals to me. I'm on Row 23 of Chart 6 of Nadira with no major issues besides needles. I did order the ChiaGoo red lace needles but for now am using the original KnitPicks with the rough join, just trying to be careful with that. Waiting for Glenallen!


----------



## SandyC

EqLady said:


> Thanks, Dee, for encouraging all of us to learn how to knit lace! I've always considered myself a technician - give me a pattern and I can follow it - but I don't have a creative bone in my body. There's just something magical about lace knitting and blocking that appeals to me. I'm on Row 23 of Chart 6 of Nadira with no major issues besides needles. I did order the ChiaGoo red lace needles but for now am using the original KnitPicks with the rough join, just trying to be careful with that. Waiting for Glenallen!


Is there a special KAL site for Nadira as there is for Ashton or is the same site?


----------



## EqLady

SandyC, just go to search (right below KP - Knitting and Crochet Forum) and type in Nadira Shawl KAL, and it's the first entry.


----------



## sewnhair

Hi Dee and Shawlettes,

I'm back!! Got sick and haven't even touched my computer in what feels like ages.....but I have been knitting. I've started a second Ashton, and I'm making it bigger; so of course I have a question.

I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2, and would like to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, and hopefully 4 repeats of the leaves.

I started out with 925 yards of yarn and I now have about 550 yards left. 

It seems that I should have enough yarn, but I really don't want to come up short and then have to frog. I would use the Shawl Progress Chart, but can't get it to download.

Thanks in Advance,
Peggy


----------



## stevieland

sewnhair said:


> Hi Dee and Shawlettes,
> 
> I'm back!! Got sick and haven't even touched my computer in what feels like ages.....but I have been knitting. I've started a second Ashton, and I'm making it bigger; so of course I have a question.
> 
> I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2, and would like to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, and hopefully 4 repeats of the leaves.
> 
> I started out with 925 yards of yarn and I now have about 550 yards left.
> 
> It seems that I should have enough yarn, but I really don't want to come up short and then have to frog. I would use the Shawl Progress Chart, but can't get it to download.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Peggy


Welcome back!!! You probably have this link, but here it is just in case:
www.rose-kim.com/blogpics/shawl percentage.xls

You would have to have excel in some form to get it to load. I've loaded it on about 4 different computers with no problem.

If you can't get it to load, let me know and I'll run it through. If you happen to have your anticipated row count figured out already that info would be great, if not, I'll figure it out.


----------



## AverilC

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee and Shawlettes,
> 
> I'm back!! Got sick and haven't even touched my computer in what feels like ages.....but I have been knitting. I've started a second Ashton, and I'm making it bigger; so of course I have a question.
> 
> I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2, and would like to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, and hopefully 4 repeats of the leaves.
> 
> I started out with 925 yards of yarn and I now have about 550 yards left.
> 
> It seems that I should have enough yarn, but I really don't want to come up short and then have to frog. I would use the Shawl Progress Chart, but can't get it to download.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!!! You probably have this link, but here it is just in case:
> www.rose-kim.com/blogpics/shawl percentage.xls
> 
> You would have to have excel in some form to get it to load. I've loaded it on about 4 different computers with no problem.
> 
> If you can't get it to load, let me know and I'll run it through. If you happen to have your anticipated row count figured out already that info would be great, if not, I'll figure it out.
Click to expand...

I find that if I cannot open a link, if the whole address is copied it will then generally open when pasted into a new page.


----------



## stevieland

Sewnhair, sorry, I just checked and saw that the link I posted did not work, although I cut and pasted it. Why not google Shawl Progress Calculator and get it from there. It always works when I do that.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Sewnhair, sorry, I just checked and saw that the link I posted did not work, although I cut and pasted it. Why not google Shawl Progress Calculator and get it from there. It always works when I do that.


Dee, how do you use the calculator? It's not obvious to me.


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewnhair, sorry, I just checked and saw that the link I posted did not work, although I cut and pasted it. Why not google Shawl Progress Calculator and get it from there. It always works when I do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, how do you use the calculator? It's not obvious to me.
Click to expand...

You put in the total number of rows in the pattern in the yellow square, then below that look for the number of rows you have completed and it gives you a percentage of how much you have completed.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewnhair, sorry, I just checked and saw that the link I posted did not work, although I cut and pasted it. Why not google Shawl Progress Calculator and get it from there. It always works when I do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, how do you use the calculator? It's not obvious to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You put in the total number of rows in the pattern in the yellow square, then below that look for the number of rows you have completed and it gives you a percentage of how much you have completed.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Oooooh... Thanks, Sue! Duh! :roll:


----------



## britgirl

You are welcome. I had just looked at that earlier today.

Sue
quote=CathyAnn]


britgirl said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewnhair, sorry, I just checked and saw that the link I posted did not work, although I cut and pasted it. Why not google Shawl Progress Calculator and get it from there. It always works when I do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, how do you use the calculator? It's not obvious to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You put in the total number of rows in the pattern in the yellow square, then below that look for the number of rows you have completed and it gives you a percentage.
Click to expand...

Oooooh... Thanks, Sue! Duh! :roll:[/quote]


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sewnhair, sorry, I just checked and saw that the link I posted did not work, although I cut and pasted it. Why not google Shawl Progress Calculator and get it from there. It always works when I do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, how do you use the calculator? It's not obvious to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You put in the total number of rows in the pattern in the yellow square, then below that look for the number of rows you have completed and it gives you a percentage of how much you have completed.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooh... Thanks, Sue! Duh! :roll:
Click to expand...

I understand ... I had the same problem the first time I saw it...N


----------



## sewnhair

stevieland said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee and Shawlettes,
> 
> I'm back!! Got sick and haven't even touched my computer in what feels like ages.....but I have been knitting. I've started a second Ashton, and I'm making it bigger; so of course I have a question.
> 
> I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2, and would like to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, and hopefully 4 repeats of the leaves.
> 
> I started out with 925 yards of yarn and I now have about 550 yards left.
> 
> It seems that I should have enough yarn, but I really don't want to come up short and then have to frog. I would use the Shawl Progress Chart, but can't get it to download.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!!! You probably have this link, but here it is just in case:
> www.rose-kim.com/blogpics/shawl percentage.xls
> 
> You would have to have excel in some form to get it to load. I've loaded it on about 4 different computers with no problem.
> 
> If you can't get it to load, let me know and I'll run it through. If you happen to have your anticipated row count figured out already that info would be great, if not, I'll figure it out.
Click to expand...

Hi Dee,

Thank You for the link, but I don't have excel. I tried to do it with pencil & paper, but Got totally confused. I hate to ask you to do it for me, but ---- that's what I'm asking :roll:

I think my finished row count would be 230

I really appreciate all your help, and everyone else, too.

Thanks Again,
Peggy


----------



## britgirl

sewnhair said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dee and Shawlettes,
> 
> I'm back!! Got sick and haven't even touched my computer in what feels like ages.....but I have been knitting. I've started a second Ashton, and I'm making it bigger; so of course I have a question.
> 
> I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2, and would like to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, and hopefully 4 repeats of the leaves.
> 
> I started out with 925 yards of yarn and I now have about 550 yards left.
> 
> It seems that I should have enough yarn, but I really don't want to come up short and then have to frog. I would use the Shawl Progress Chart, but can't get it to download.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Peggy
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!!! You probably have this link, but here it is just in case:
> www.rose-kim.com/blogpics/shawl percentage.xls
> 
> You would have to have excel in some form to get it to load. I've loaded it on about 4 different computers with no problem.
> 
> If you can't get it to load, let me know and I'll run it through. If you happen to have your anticipated row count figured out already that info would be great, if not, I'll figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Dee,
> 
> Thank You for the link, but I don't have excel. I tried to do it with pencil & paper, but Got totally confused. I hate to ask you to do it for me, but ---- that's what I'm asking :roll:
> 
> I think my finished row count would be 230
> 
> I really appreciate all your help, and everyone else, too.
> 
> Thanks Again,
> Peggy
Click to expand...

When you say 4 repeats of leaves, do you mean all of chart 3 (24 rows x 4?)?

I counted chart 1 26 rows
9 repeats chart 2 108 rows
Transition chart 2a 12 rows
4 repeats of chart 3 96 rows
Chart 4 17 rows

If that was what you meant, I got total of 259 rows.
If you just completed 9th repeat of chart 2, that would mean you have completed 134 rows, and per that caculator that would mean you have completed 24.8%, if I understood it correctly. Of course you have much larger rows still to do.

Hope that is of some help.

I just started on another Ashton myself today and am hoping to increase repeats of 2nd chart and maybe extra partial repeats of chart 3.

Sue


----------



## sewnhair

Hi Sue,

Thank You for your help. I'm hoping to do all of chart 3 once, then repeat rows 15 thru 24 3 times. 

I just love Dee's patterns, and all the help & advice she gives us ----- and of course, all KPers are just the best!!!! 

I love, love, love this site!!!!


----------



## britgirl

Good luck. That's what I was hoping to do for chart 3, although I wasn't sure how that would work out with number of stitches for pattern repeat of chart 4. Will take a closer look at that when I get nearer. I know others have done chart 3 like that.

Sue



sewnhair said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Thank You for your help. I'm hoping to do all of chart 3 once, then repeat rows 15 thru 24 3 times.
> 
> I just love Dee's patterns, and all the help & advice she gives us ----- and of course, all KPers are just the best!!!!
> 
> I love, love, love this site!!!!


----------



## stevieland

sewnhair said:


> Hi Dee and Shawlettes,
> 
> I'm back!! Got sick and haven't even touched my computer in what feels like ages.....but I have been knitting. I've started a second Ashton, and I'm making it bigger; so of course I have a question.
> 
> I have completed 9 repeats of chart 2, and would like to do 2 more repeats of chart 2, and hopefully 4 repeats of the leaves.
> 
> I started out with 925 yards of yarn and I now have about 550 yards left.
> 
> It seems that I should have enough yarn, but I really don't want to come up short and then have to frog. I would use the Shawl Progress Chart, but can't get it to download.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Peggy


Hi. I am going by a 233 row total count, I count 2 rows for the bind off, and if you want four rows of leaves you would repeat rows 15-14 2x which accounts for 20 rows. We are close enough to estimate.

At row 134, which is where you are after completing 9 repeats of chart 2, you have completed 33% of the total 233 rows.

You have about 60% of your ball left. You would need 70% to do as much as you as contemplating... so no, you don't have enough.

If you only do the 9 repeats of the chart 2, and proceed as you planned, you have completed about 40% of your shawl, so you are probably okay. You could always weigh it again as you are contemplating your last extra row of leaves and check back and we can recalculate. How does that sound?

P.S. I hope my calculations are correct, I've been on this computer since 10am with no stopping. I'll recheck tomorrow.


----------



## sewnhair

Dee,

That sounds great! I'll leave chart 2 with 9 repeats, then check again after 3 repeats of leaves.

Thank You so very much for all your help, advice, and patience.


----------



## lifeline

Advise please. 

I am on the final chart of my Ashton usin Ella Rae. I started out with 96g. I am on to row 4 of chart 4. I have just weighed my yarn and i have 23g left. My furthest back lifeline is chart 3, row 22. I have three question:

1. Do I have enough yarn to put in a repeat of any kind?

2. If yes, do you think it would look okay if I repeated rows 16 to 24 of chart 3; or did rows 1 to 10 of chart 4 twice. 

3. Would the stitch count work with doing any of the above?

Any other suggestions for repeats (if I have enough yarn) will be gladly accepted. I don't have the confidence to frog back beyond my lifelines and certainly don't want to tink.


----------



## lifeline

lifeline said:


> Advise please.
> 
> I am on the final chart of my Ashton usin Ella Rae. I started out with 96g. I am on to row 4 of chart 4. I have just weighed my yarn and i have 23g left. My furthest back lifeline is chart 3, row 22. I have three question:
> 
> 1. Do I have enough yarn to put in a repeat of any kind?
> 
> 2. If yes, do you think it would look okay if I repeated rows 16 to 24 of chart 3; or did rows 1 to 10 of chart 4 twice.
> 
> 3. Would the stitch count work with doing any of the above?
> 
> Any other suggestions for repeats (if I have enough yarn) will be gladly accepted. I don't have the confidence to frog back beyond my lifelines and certainly don't want to tink.


I think I have just answered my own question. I used the shawl calculator. I have 21% left to complete and have 24% yarn left. So not enough to put in any extra rows. It's just when I look at my ball of yarn it looks like a lot left.


----------



## stockstr

Hi!
I REALLY need help. I'm just about to loose it! With the Ashton on the needle I made it through chart 1. All is OK with 59 st. However (me who never did a chart before) I'm stuck. I do purl back, yes??? Then beginning Chart 2 it calls for 59 sts. Don't I also need a "center" stitch?? Where do I fit that into the pattern??

Now problem #2 - I also have the Holden on a needle. Worked that up to row 19 and have no idea what's wrong. I checked out the rows before and they seem fine. Problem being that there are not enough sts. as written to mmatch those already on needle.
Can someone PLEASE look at the pattern (on Ravelry) and tell me if it looks OK or if there is a problem?? I have written to Mindy who wrote it and have not received an answer
Now for my last problem - why can't this head understand how to put a bear together? I have only gotten as far as the head and just knitted up a new one because I killed the last on. To top it off I have 3 more already knitted up.

As I said, I'm about to loose it!!!!
HELP!
Judy


----------



## DanaKay

stockstr said:


> Hi!
> I REALLY need help. I'm just about to loose it! With the Ashton on the needle I made it through chart 1. All is OK with 59 st. However (me who never did a chart before) I'm stuck. I do purl back, yes??? Then beginning Chart 2 it calls for 59 sts. Don't I also need a "center" stitch?? Where do I fit that into the pattern??
> 
> Now problem #2 - I also have the Holden on a needle. Worked that up to row 19 and have no idea what's wrong. I checked out the rows before and they seem fine. Problem being that there are not enough sts. as written to mmatch those already on needle.
> Can someone PLEASE look at the pattern (on Ravelry) and tell me if it looks OK or if there is a problem?? I have written to Mindy who wrote it and have not received an answer
> Now for my last problem - why can't this head understand how to put a bear together? I have only gotten as far as the head and just knitted up a new one because I killed the last on. To top it off I have 3 more already knitted up.
> 
> As I said, I'm about to loose it!!!!
> HELP!
> Judy


Judy, with the 59 stitches you have your center stitch as the total at the end of the chart includes the border and center stitches. It is the total number of stitches when the chart is completed.
Yes, after every pattern row you purl back. Those purl rows are you even # rows. Except for the very last row of the last chart for the shawl. There you cast off (bind off) instead of purling.

Chart 2: do the first row white, blue, white. center stitch and do the row again. for the second half of your shawl.

Once you go through chart 2 one time, the next time through you will do white, blue, blue as many times as needed until you have just enough stitches to do the second set of white stitches, center stitch, and repeat for the second half of the shawl.
Each time you repeat chart 2 you will be adding repeats of the blue stitches.
Hope this helps and don't confuse you more.

Also if I may, It is my personal opinion that you will have far less stress if you concentrate on one project at a time until you feel comfortable with it.

I will tell you that I believe if you knit Ashton, you will have gone through the learning curve for lace knitting and will be able then to see what your problem is with Holden.

As far as the bears go. Sorry l with me you are on your own. I know nothing of bears unless it would be made from a lace pattern! :lol:


----------



## EqLady

You purl back EXCEPT for the border stitches, which are always knit. Will elaborate more on your questions later, big thunderstorm going on!


----------



## stockstr

First I have to thank everyone who took the interest to help me with the Aston Shawl. I'm sorry I drove some of you truly "nuts." However, I took a nap this evening and all of a sudden jumped up as if the light in my head finally went on. I must have had a "senior moment" the kind that last a few days. LOL I realized my stupidity. As of this message, not only did I do what I had to do to figure it out, but I have just completed the 2nd time of Chart 2.
Now if I could only figure out the 19th row of the Holden and putting together my bears.
Am I asking too much of myself. Gotta go back and take a few more naps!
Thanks again!
Judy


----------



## CathyAnn

stockstr said:


> First I have to thank everyone who took the interest to help me with the Aston Shawl. I'm sorry I drove some of you truly "nuts." However, I took a nap this evening and all of a sudden jumped up as if the light in my head finally went on. I must have had a "senior moment" the kind that last a few days. LOL I realized my stupidity. As of this message, not only did I do what I had to do to figure it out, but I have just completed the 2nd time of Chart 2.
> Now if I could only figure out the 19th row of the Holden and putting together my bears.
> Am I asking too much of myself. Gotta go back and take a few more naps!
> Thanks again!
> Judy


I agree 100% with DanaKay. IMHO, one project at a time is the way to go -- especially when doing something so stressful such as learning lace knitting!

It sounds like you had one of those great "aha" moments and the learning curve is flattening out a little! Yaaayyy! For me, when I am having a problem trying to figure something out or fix a problem and am tired, if I leave it for awhile, such as you did, when I get back to it, I have clarity and the confusion is gone. If I don't, I have a mess.

Judy, way to go! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

stockstr said:


> First I have to thank everyone who took the interest to help me with the Aston Shawl. I'm sorry I drove some of you truly "nuts." However, I took a nap this evening and all of a sudden jumped up as if the light in my head finally went on. I must have had a "senior moment" the kind that last a few days. LOL I realized my stupidity. As of this message, not only did I do what I had to do to figure it out, but I have just completed the 2nd time of Chart 2.
> Now if I could only figure out the 19th row of the Holden and putting together my bears.
> Am I asking too much of myself. Gotta go back and take a few more naps!
> Thanks again!
> Judy


Is your bear a Gypsycream bear? You could try PMing her and see if she can help. She has a great way with bears.


----------



## nanoo25

stevieland said:


> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need some help with the infamous Chart 2 Row 5. I've read everything many times over and it still doesn't click. After you do the blue section for that row,do you go back to the beginning of the blue section(8K stitches) for that row? Is that how the repeat is done?Thank you so much.nanoo25
> 
> 
> 
> I counted the stitches before starting Row 5 and I have 69 stitches. Is that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end of Chart 1 you have 59 st, each RS row adds 4 st to the previous RS row count, so you would have 59 + 8 = 67.
> 
> Have you used the Tutorial section in conjunction with your charts? Because they are color coded with each other. Your tutorial says to:
> 
> _1st time you knit all 12 rows of Chart 2
> 
> 1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
> 2. Work the chart stitches from right to left as shown (dont worry that some are shaded blue and not others)
> 3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
> 4. Work the chart again from right to left as shown (dont worry that some are shaded blue and not others)
> 5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart_
> 
> If you follow this exactly, it does not matter about the blue stitches on the first time you knit all rows of Chart 2.
> 
> When you get to the second, third, fourth and fifth times to repeat all rows of chart 2, the tutorial will tell you how many times to work the 12-st blue shaded pattern repeats across the row.
> 
> A lot of folks have problems with the dreaded "over-thinking" issue. I know it's a lot to ask you to trust me and the pattern, but if you follow that tutorial section to the T, everything becomes more obvious as you go. Promise.
> 
> P.S. I just downloaded today a revised pattern where I substituted the word "work" for "knit" in some places (like in the italicized section part above) to clarify the process. If you don't have those words on your pattern, you could download it again if it helps.
Click to expand...

Hi
I finished the first round of chart#2.For the second round should all 12 rows be knitted? I've done rows#1-3 and I have 91 stitches. Is that right?
How can I figure out how many stitches should for each row? Thank you so much. N

I have finished the first roundof chart #2


----------



## CathyAnn

What I did was add 4 to the stitch count of each row. Then, about halfway through the Ashton, it all "clicked" with me, and I realized that if the stitch sequences came out correctly on each half, I didn't have to count! I seldom count rows anymore. My biggest problem is occasionally missing or droping a yarnover. I catch those when I'm purling back, repeating the stitch sequence in reverse to myself which acts as a check to make sure there are no problems.

About repeating charts, you repeat the whole chart unless it tells you differently.


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> What I did was add 4 to the stitch count of each row. Then, about halfway through the Ashton, it all "clicked" with me, and I realized that if the stitch sequences came out correctly on each half, I didn't have to count! I seldom count rows anymore. My biggest problem is occasionally missing or droping a yarnover. I catch those when I'm purling back, repeating the stitch sequence in reverse to myself which acts as a check to make sure there are no problems.
> 
> About repeating charts, you repeat the whole chart unless it tells you differently.


I like to write out the stitch count for each chart, row per row, eg

Row 1 63
Row 3 67

etc. I have all these written on a post it and check it off after I have done the row. Also would check off row 2, 4 etc even though they don't affect the count. I have found this to be very helpful for me personally. I save all these little posts it for if I want to knit the same shawl again later.

Usually there are 4 stitches added each pattern row, but there are exceptions. I look at each row before coming up with my count, to pair off each yo with a decrease stitch. Look at row 3 of chart 3. There is no increase of stitches for that particular row, so the row count for that is the same as for row 1.
Sue


----------



## stevieland

Nanoo25, the best check you can do of your work is after every RS row to verify that what is on your needles are exactly the stitches on the charts. After every single row! This verification process is more accurate than just counting stitches, because you can have the right number of stitches but not necessarily the correct stitches. For example, if you transpose a yo k1, the stitch count will be the same but the lace pattern will be wrong and cause big time problems later. 

I think you may be confused by my heading. In the tutorial, for the directions for the second 12 rows of Chart 2, it is captioned and highlighted in yellow "2nd time you knit all 12 rows of Chart 2." This does not mean that you just knit all 12 rows with the knit stitch, it is using the term "knit" as the act of knitting. If you read all of the text under that caption, and work the stitches in the order it tells you, following the color coding of the charts, hopefully you can get on track. If not, come on back and we'll figure it out.


----------



## nanoo25

stevieland said:


> Nanoo25, the best check you can do of your work is after every RS row to verify that what is on your needles are exactly the stitches on the charts. After every single row! This verification process is more accurate than just counting stitches, because you can have the right number of stitches but not necessarily the correct stitches. For example, if you transpose a yo k1, the stitch count will be the same but the lace pattern will be wrong and cause big time problems later.
> 
> I think you may be confused by my heading. In the tutorial, for the directions for the second 12 rows of Chart 2, it is captioned and highlighted in yellow "2nd time you knit all 12 rows of Chart 2." This does not mean that you just knit all 12 rows with the knit stitch, it is using the term "knit" as the act of knitting. If you read all of the text under that caption, and work the stitches in the order it tells you, following the color coding of the charts, hopefully you can get on track. If not, come on back and we'll figure it out.


I'm sorry if I'm talking in shorthand. I figured out how to do the repeats but after I've done Rows 1-3 on the second repeat, I count 91 stitches. So, when I knit the blue area twice it doesn't come out like it should. And I have tinked til I'm blue in the face. I hope I've said it right this time.Thanks, Again N


----------



## stevieland

nanoo25 said:


> I'm sorry if I'm talking in shorthand. I figured out how to do the repeats but after I've done Rows 1-3 on the second repeat, I count 91 stitches. So, when I knit the blue area twice it doesn't come out like it should. And I have tinked til I'm blue in the face. I hope I've said it right this time.Thanks, Again N


Sorry I didn't understand what you meant.

The count of 91 st is correct after row 3 and 4. Soooo...do you have 45 st on each side of the center stitch?

And if you do, then I suspect that there is something on that Row 5 that you are not doing right.

Do you not have enough stitches left to finish the chart before the middle stitch? If so, this might be the problem. That number "10" in the blue shaded area refers to 10 stitches between the motifs, not 10 blue stitches, YO, ssk, and 2 blue stitches. Tink back to the beginning and try disregarding those 10s and just count the blocks. That might be the problem. A couple of people got confused and didn't realize that those number counted between motifs, not sections.

If this is not the problem, go ahead and verify that you are knitting the chart stitches in the correct order and then work as much of the chart as you can and come back and tell us where you are.


----------



## nanoo25

stevieland said:


> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm talking in shorthand. I figured out how to do the repeats but after I've done Rows 1-3 on the second repeat, I count 91 stitches. So, when I knit the blue area twice it doesn't come out like it should. And I have tinked til I'm blue in the face. I hope I've said it right this time.Thanks, Again N
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't understand what you meant.
> 
> The count of 91 st is correct after row 3 and 4. Soooo...do you have 45 st on each side of the center stitch?
> 
> And if you do, then I suspect that there is something on that Row 5 that you are not doing right.
> 
> Do you not have enough stitches left to finish the chart before the middle stitch? If so, this might be the problem. That number "10" in the blue shaded area refers to 10 stitches between the motifs, not 10 blue stitches, YO, ssk, and 2 blue stitches. Tink back to the beginning and try disregarding those 10s and just count the blocks. That might be the problem. A couple of people got confused and didn't realize that those number counted between motifs, not sections.
> 
> If this is not the problem, go ahead and verify that you are knitting the chart stitches in the correct order and then work as much of the chart as you can and come back and tell us where you are.
Click to expand...

I'm back.
Ok. I've got 45 stitches on either side of the center stitch. I thought I followed the pattern Row 5 2x (k2,yo,k3,yo,ssk,k10,blue section yo,ssk,k10,yo,ssk,k10, white section yo,ssk,k2) I have one extra stitch before the center stitch. And sometimes this happens on the other side also. I hope I said it right. Thanks,Again


----------



## stevieland

nanoo25 said:


> I'm back.
> Ok. I've got 45 stitches on either side of the center stitch. I thought I followed the pattern Row 5 2x (k2,yo,k3,yo,ssk,k10,blue section yo,ssk,k10,yo,ssk,k10, white section yo,ssk,k2) I have one extra stitch before the center stitch. And sometimes this happens on the other side also. I hope I said it right. Thanks,Again


I think that we are saying the same thing, but where you mention blue section vs white section has me confused a bit.

This is the way I would look at it. Keep in mind that I am splitting up the k10 in a row so as to keep the blue stiches and white stitches separate:

Row 5, Chart 2, 2nd time that the all rows of the chart are worked:

*K2 border stitch

Chart as follows:

YO, K3, YO, SSK, K2 - these are the first white stitches

[K8, YO, SSK, K2] 2X - these are the blue stitches

K8, YO, SSK, K2, YO - these are the last white stitches

then proceed to center stitch and work the chart again*

I think this is what you meant.

If you are doing this exactly over top of those 45 stitches on that side, it has to work out that all the stitches are used up. If not, the only possible answer is that something that you knitted on the first half of row 5 is not correct per the chart.


----------



## gladi719

I have finished my Ashton. I LOVE it. Will try and post a picture once I figure it out.


----------



## Dlclose

Dee, Why is my Ashton not showing this pattern?


----------



## Dlclose

Northernrobin said:


> I just started on mine this evening...not as far as that..anyone having trouble with "cupping"..doesn't want to lay as flat as the one in the previous photo..dont want to mess up so I stopped at the row with the 15 in it and put in my first life line..just for fun.


Mine is cupping so I keep stretching it out to make it flat.


----------



## EqLady

Dlclose said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started on mine this evening...not as far as that..anyone having trouble with "cupping"..doesn't want to lay as flat as the one in the previous photo..dont want to mess up so I stopped at the row with the 15 in it and put in my first life line..just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is cupping so I keep stretching it out to make it flat.
Click to expand...

The shawl will actually look like a pile of nothing until it is blocked, so don't worry about it while you're knitting. When you block it, all those little bulges and cups will magically disappear!


----------



## gladi719

gladi719 said:


> I have finished my Ashton. I LOVE it. Will try and post a picture once I figure it out.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful - love it!


----------



## stockstr

Well!.....I just got to Chart 4. Can't believe how it has fallen into place so easily. Now I'm wondering if I did enough repeats of Chart 2. Did the 5 repeats but I'm a "wide" person. Guess I'll complete this one (I hope) and then see. I have plenty of the yarn. Don't have the label in front of me but they have about 920 yards in each hank. Found 3 black with gold metalic thread and 3 cream with gold metalic thread. They do not have the amount of information about the yarn as they do now. So, I e-maied Lion Brand . I laughed myself sick when I got their reply - "this yarn is soooo old that we no longer have any info. about the product" The name of the yarn is Glitter Magic.

Will I be able to block this because of the metalic thread ?
On to my needles. I think my house is going to fall apart around me now!
Judy


----------



## stevieland

stockstr said:


> Well!.....I just got to Chart 4. Can't believe how it has fallen into place so easily. Now I'm wondering if I did enough repeats of Chart 2. Did the 5 repeats but I'm a "wide" person. Guess I'll complete this one (I hope) and then see. I have plenty of the yarn. Don't have the label in front of me but they have about 920 yards in each hank. Found 3 black with gold metalic thread and 3 cream with gold metalic thread. They do not have the amount of information about the yarn as they do now. So, I e-maied Lion Brand . I laughed myself sick when I got their reply - "this yarn is soooo old that we no longer have any info. about the product" The name of the yarn is Glitter Magic.
> 
> Will I be able to block this because of the metalic thread ?
> On to my needles. I think my house is going to fall apart around me now!
> Judy


That is such good news! I had to check to make sure that you were the same person that was having problems just a few days ago.

If you did 5 repeats of chart 2 and you are plus sized, as am I, you would probably wear your Ashton as a jaunty scarf wrapped around your neck... you can always make another one later that is bigger and shawl sized.

The metallic aspect of the yarn won't get in the way of blocking, but if the rest of the yarn is acrylic it will. You will have to steam block it rather than wet block. You can take a piece of yarn and light it on fire with a lighter. If it melts, it is acrylic and if it just burns it is not. You can google stuff about this to get more detail. Write back if you need me to search for anything for you.


----------



## stevieland

gladi719 said:


> gladi719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have finished my Ashton. I LOVE it. Will try and post a picture once I figure it out.
Click to expand...

Lovely job and knitting. That is some very saturated color on the yarn--I love it! I am so glad you are happy with the way it turned out. This shawl will really perk up any outfit. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Dlclose said:


> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started on mine this evening...not as far as that..anyone having trouble with "cupping"..doesn't want to lay as flat as the one in the previous photo..dont want to mess up so I stopped at the row with the 15 in it and put in my first life line..just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is cupping so I keep stretching it out to make it flat.
Click to expand...

The cupping is normal! The whole thing is not going to look like anything much until it's blocked.

------------------------------------

Gladi719, your Ashton turned out great! It will go with anything! I think it will be fun to wear as well as be warm! 
:thumbup:

What yarn did you use?


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful colors!


----------



## gladi719

CathyAnn said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northernrobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started on mine this evening...not as far as that..anyone having trouble with "cupping"..doesn't want to lay as flat as the one in the previous photo..dont want to mess up so I stopped at the row with the 15 in it and put in my first life line..just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is cupping so I keep stretching it out to make it flat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cupping is normal! The whole thing is not going to look like anything much until it's blocked.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Gladi719, your Ashton turned out great! It will go with anything! I think it will be fun to wear as well as be warm!
> :thumbup:
> 
> What yarn did you use?
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I've been crocheting for 43 years and knitting only like 7. This was my first lace project. I really loved it and have started another Ashton.

The yarn I used was Diva Sequin by Yarn Bee. The color is Kathmandu. 3.5 oz (180 yards) 84% Acrylic, 12% Wool, 4% Sequin. I used 3 whole skeins and had to buy the 4th just to do the last row and bind off. I bought the yarn at Hobby Lobby for 7.99 (but I paid 5.13 with coupon)

On this shawl I did 2 extra repeats of chart 2. I now have another one started in Paton Lace (Porcelain) and since that yarn is much thinner I think I will have to repeat chart 2 like 4 times. But I think with 2 skeins it will be enough because there are 498 yards. 
Gladys


----------



## lifeline

Dee just a note on your conversion of us all to chart addicts. I THOUGHT I had decided I preferred charts for lace knitting when I looked at a wrap pattern and was glad to see there was a chart option. Now, today I KNOW I prefer them as I have started a very basic wrap with only two repeated rows of lace knitting. The 1st row. yo, k2tog, k2. 2nd row. k2tog, yo, k2. I was mooching along using the written pattern, then I decided to write a little chart and NOW I'm FLYING along. I wish I had done this from the start.

Count me as a true convert :XD:


----------



## umozabeads

Welcome to the wonderful world of Shawlettes! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Pretty shawl. With all those colours you will be able to wear it with so many outfits.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

lifeline said:


> Dee just a note on your conversion of us all to chart addicts. I THOUGHT I had decided I preferred charts for lace knitting when I looked at a wrap pattern and was glad to see there was a chart option. Now, today I KNOW I prefer them as I have started a very basic wrap with only two repeated rows of lace knitting. The 1st row. yo, k2tog, k2. 2nd row. k2tog, yo, k2. I was mooching along using the written pattern, then I decided to write a little chart and NOW I'm FLYING along. I wish I had done this from the start.
> 
> Count me as a true convert :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nanoo25

nanoo25 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanoo25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need some help with the infamous Chart 2 Row 5. I've read everything many times over and it still doesn't click. After you do the blue section for that row,do you go back to the beginning of the blue section(8K stitches) for that row? Is that how the repeat is done?Thank you so much.nanoo25
> 
> 
> 
> I counted the stitches before starting Row 5 and I have 69 stitches. Is that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At the end of Chart 1 you have 59 st, each RS row adds 4 st to the previous RS row count, so you would have 59 + 8 = 67.
> 
> Have you used the Tutorial section in conjunction with your charts? Because they are color coded with each other. Your tutorial says to:
> 
> _1st time you knit all 12 rows of Chart 2
> 
> 1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
> 2. Work the chart stitches from right to left as shown (dont worry that some are shaded blue and not others)
> 3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
> 4. Work the chart again from right to left as shown (dont worry that some are shaded blue and not others)
> 5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart_
> 
> If you follow this exactly, it does not matter about the blue stitches on the first time you knit all rows of Chart 2.
> 
> When you get to the second, third, fourth and fifth times to repeat all rows of chart 2, the tutorial will tell you how many times to work the 12-st blue shaded pattern repeats across the row.
> 
> A lot of folks have problems with the dreaded "over-thinking" issue. I know it's a lot to ask you to trust me and the pattern, but if you follow that tutorial section to the T, everything becomes more obvious as you go. Promise.
> 
> P.S. I just downloaded today a revised pattern where I substituted the word "work" for "knit" in some places (like in the italicized section part above) to clarify the process. If you don't have those words on your pattern, you could download it again if it helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> I finished the first round of chart#2.For the second round should all 12 rows be knitted? I've done rows#1-3 and I have 91 stitches. Is that right?
> How can I figure out how many stitches should for each row? Thank you so much. N
> 
> I'm sorry Dee, I feel like such an idiot!
> I finished Chart 2 2x and the way you told me to read the chart was easier for me but I guess I can't count.I came up with 105 stitches instead of 107! I guess I'll put it down for awhile or start over again. Thanks, N
Click to expand...


----------



## EqLady

Nanoo25 - sounds like you probably missed a couple of yarnovers. 

It's a good idea to jot at the end of each pattern row how many stitches you SHOULD have (each row increases by 4 stitches), so if you get through a pattern row and are off by one or two, you can find where the missing yarnovers go, place a marker, and add them on the purl row back.

Go back now and read your stitches. At this point the shawl is small enough to stretch it out on the needles and look at the design itself. Is everything lining up the way it should? 

Are you using lifelines?


----------



## nanoo25

EqLady said:


> Nanoo25 - sounds like you probably missed a couple of yarnovers.
> 
> It's a good idea to jot at the end of each pattern row how many stitches you SHOULD have (each row increases by 4 stitches), so if you get through a pattern row and are off by one or two, you can find where the missing yarnovers go, place a marker, and add them on the purl row back.
> 
> Go back now and read your stitches. At this point the shawl is small enough to stretch it out on the needles and look at the design itself. Is everything lining up the way it should?
> 
> Are you using lifelines?


Hi Kay,
I don't know what's going on. I try to be careful and it looks right to me until I count it. I'm getting tired of tinking!!!! Yes I'm using lifelines. Thank you for the info. N


----------



## CathyAnn

nanoo25 said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanoo25 - sounds like you probably missed a couple of yarnovers.
> 
> It's a good idea to jot at the end of each pattern row how many stitches you SHOULD have (each row increases by 4 stitches), so if you get through a pattern row and are off by one or two, you can find where the missing yarnovers go, place a marker, and add them on the purl row back.
> 
> Go back now and read your stitches. At this point the shawl is small enough to stretch it out on the needles and look at the design itself. Is everything lining up the way it should?
> 
> Are you using lifelines?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kay,
> I don't know what's going on. I try to be careful and it looks right to me until I count it. I'm getting tired of tinking!!!! Yes I'm using lifelines. Thank you for the info. N
Click to expand...

Nanoo, it seems like you're going through what most of us went through. It is frustrating. You want to scream and tear your hair out! That's part of the learning curve. It WILL get better.

I don't know if you're doing this, but I found out, after a while, that, if I couldn't find the problem right away, to set the knitting down, and do something else (like housework - ugh!). Later, coming back to it, I'd find the problem and fix it. Sometimes, I'd find out that I just couldn't count! If I am tired, FORGET IT! The next morning, I find my error fairly quickly and have to shake my head at myself seeing that the problem is easily fixed. :roll: :lol:


----------



## EqLady

I'm going through the same thing now with Nadira, and I'm on the last chart - the most repetitive chart of them all! And I can't count!! The count is right until I stitch, then I have one too many at the mid-point. Dreaming about tinking woke me up at 1:30 this morning - stupid, huh?


----------



## stockstr

It's sooo nice to have company in the brain, eyes and fingers! Right now I'm on Chart 4 of Ashton and have been stuck since yesterday. Gotta go make my a "repeat" index card. That's what I do now when I can't get a row to work. I just write it out and mark off the repeats as I do them.
Hope it helps!
Judy


----------



## stockstr

It's sooo nice to have company in the brain, eyes and fingers! Right now I'm on Chart 4 of Ashton and have been stuck since yesterday. Gotta go make my a "repeat" index card. That's what I do now when I can't get a row to work. I just write it out and mark off the repeats as I do them.
Hope it helps!
Judy


----------



## CathyAnn

stockstr said:


> It's sooo nice to have company in the brain, eyes and fingers! Right now I'm on Chart 4 of Ashton and have been stuck since yesterday. Gotta go make my a "repeat" index card. That's what I do now when I can't get a row to work. I just write it out and mark off the repeats as I do them.
> Hope it helps!
> Judy


Judy, I'm a firm believer in using whatever crutch we can devise in order to get through the pattern rows, until we get to the point that we find we don't need them anymore. What you're doing never occurred to me. If I had known about it, perhaps it would have helped.

Sometimes I think about how I learned to play the piano and the crutches given by my teacher, using them until I'd had enough practice and reading music became automatic. The same goes for reading charts except that charts are nowhere as complex.

One of the great things about the KAL's is that we help each other in devising aids to help us get over that hump. :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

So true! I never would have gotten through any of this without the KALs!


----------



## maeve36

I have been working on the Ashton. After much tearing back and reknitting I've gotten to row 13 of Chart 3 and am completely stumped. The number of stitches increases by 2 on the right edge. I can't figure out how to do this.

I looked through many of the posts but there are just too many to check them all. I hope someone can help.

Mary


----------



## stevieland

maeve36 said:


> I have been working on the Ashton. After much tearing back and reknitting I've gotten to row 13 of Chart 3 and am completely stumped. The number of stitches increases by 2 on the right edge. I can't figure out how to do this.
> 
> I looked through many of the posts but there are just too many to check them all. I hope someone can help.
> 
> Mary


The increases are worked into the pattern. If you just knit the stitches across the row as shown, those two stitches will just magically appear! There are YOs on those rows that add the extra stitches that do not have a corresponding decrease, hence the extra stitches.

Hope that helps.


----------



## maeve36

I'll try it again. When I did that I had the wrong number of stitches. Back later.


----------



## nanoo25

Thank you everyone for enlightening me. I thought I was the only one having problems with the pattern. I know I will get it eventually even though I may be bald when I'm finished.


----------



## maeve36

OK, it worked. I was counting wrong and started inventing problems. Funny how you can keep making the same mistake over and over.

Thanks again.


----------



## stevieland

nanoo25 said:


> Thank you everyone for enlightening me. I thought I was the only one having problems with the pattern. I know I will get it eventually even though I may be bald when I'm finished.


I suggest to take a minute or two and read a few pages of the earlier posts, way back in December, Jan, Feb... if you go to page one and just skim the posts from there. A TON of people had a horrible time!!! Frogging and tinking and counting and recounting!! Some of those very people are the people posting pictures of stunning shawls now.

This is some text from my Lace Knitting Tips sheet that I think you might find appropriate at this time....

_You are going to make mistakes. There is no
getting around this incontrovertible fact about
lace knitting. Your spouse or roommate or sister
or cat is going to distract you and you will forget
a stitch or a yarn over. You will realize this much
later than you would like. But you will learn
more about knitting from finding and fixing one
mistake than knitting 50 rows correctly._


----------



## YorkieMama

I finally got up the courage to block my Ashton. I am not sure that I like the way the points turned out. This is only the second time I have blocked a shawl, think I need a few pointers. Stretched it till it was curling up the blocking mats. :x


----------



## stevieland

YorkieMama said:


> I finally got up the courage to block my Ashton. I am not sure that I like the way the points turned out. This is only the second time I have blocked a shawl, think I need a few pointers. Stretched it till it was curling up the blocking mats. :x


Hi! The shawl looks really lovely, great color. Your blocking made it look very even... that is just fine.

The only problem is that you pulled out the middle of the scallop and not the YO K1 YO part. You would not be the first to make the mistake! Easily fixable.

Look at the pictures on the Blocking section of the tutorial (if you have the most recent version from the past couple of months) and see what I mean. or look at the yellow shawl on the last page of the pattern. Yours still looks very pretty, don't get me wrong, but I think if you reblock in the future, you'll get the pretty points just fine.


----------



## nanma esther

i think its beautifull, what yarn is that?


----------



## stockstr

Hear Yee! Hear Yee! Guess who just finished Row 17 of Chart 4 and is ready to bind off???? Never thought this day would ever come. Once I discovered what I was doing wrong it all flew.
Now my problem is: since I am on a wrong side row and ready to BO, do I BO in Knit or Purl? Can't wait to see it off the needle.
If I can get someone to take a picture and get it on my computer, I will send a picture.
Thank you, all, for your patience and help!!!!!
Judy


----------



## YorkieMama

stevieland said:


> YorkieMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got up the courage to block my Ashton. I am not sure that I like the way the points turned out. This is only the second time I have blocked a shawl, think I need a few pointers. Stretched it till it was curling up the blocking mats. :x
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! The shawl looks really lovely, great color. Your blocking made it look very even... that is just fine.
> 
> The only problem is that you pulled out the middle of the scallop and not the YO K1 YO part. You would not be the first to make the mistake! Easily fixable.
> 
> Look at the pictures on the Blocking section of the tutorial (if you have the most recent version from the past couple of months) and see what I mean. or look at the yellow shawl on the last page of the pattern. Yours still looks very pretty, don't get me wrong, but I think if you reblock in the future, you'll get the pretty points just fine.
Click to expand...

When I blocked it, I saw the leaves and thought that they were the obvious thing to "pull out".  I will wear it as is this week end when I go out of town and reblock it when I get back, following your suggestions. 
When I blocked it, I stretched it so hard the blocking mats curled up till it dried, should this happen or did I get over zealous?


----------



## YorkieMama

This is Ella Rae Lace in colorway 105, Periwinkle and Rust. I love the color, it reminds me of twilight on the beach.



nan-ma said:


> i think its beautifull, what yarn is that?


----------



## lifeline

I have a question about putting in beads.

I am thinking of putting beads in chart 4, rows 11, 13, 15 and 17 on the knit stitches between the double YOs. My question is where would be a good place to put them at the edges and on the spine to keep it looking even?

AND can someone inform me if I've got the way to put the beads in correct.
i)work to the stitch where the bead is to go, leaving it on the left needle;
ii)place the bead on a crochet hook;
iii)lift the stitch off the left needle with the crochet hook and slide the bead down on the stitch;
iv)place the stitch back on the left needle;
v)knit the stitch as per pattern.


----------



## DanaKay

lifeline said:


> I have a question about putting in beads.
> 
> I am thinking of putting beads in chart 4, rows 11, 13, 15 and 17 on the knit stitches between the double YOs. My question is where would be a good place to put them at the edges and on the spine to keep it looking even?
> 
> AND can someone inform me if I've got the way to put the beads in correct.
> i)work to the stitch where the bead is to go, leaving it on the left needle;
> ii)place the bead on a crochet hook;
> iii)lift the stitch off the left needle with the crochet hook and slide the bead down on the stitch;
> iv)place the stitch back on the left needle;
> v)knit the stitch as per pattern.


Yep that's how you put them on. Where is your preference. I've seen where beads were placed to outline the leaves. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

stockstr said:


> Hear Yee! Hear Yee! Guess who just finished Row 17 of Chart 4 and is ready to bind off???? Never thought this day would ever come. Once I discovered what I was doing wrong it all flew.
> Now my problem is: since I am on a wrong side row and ready to BO, do I BO in Knit or Purl? Can't wait to see it off the needle.
> If I can get someone to take a picture and get it on my computer, I will send a picture.
> Thank you, all, for your patience and help!!!!!
> Judy


Way to go! Knew you could do it! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
the BO directions are in the instructions of your pattern. You do a knit bind off on that purl row per instructions.


----------



## lifeline

DanaKay said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about putting in beads.
> 
> I am thinking of putting beads in chart 4, rows 11, 13, 15 and 17 on the knit stitches between the double YOs. My question is where would be a good place to put them at the edges and on the spine to keep it looking even?
> 
> AND can someone inform me if I've got the way to put the beads in correct.
> i)work to the stitch where the bead is to go, leaving it on the left needle;
> ii)place the bead on a crochet hook;
> iii)lift the stitch off the left needle with the crochet hook and slide the bead down on the stitch;
> iv)place the stitch back on the left needle;
> v)knit the stitch as per pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's how you put them on. Where is your preference. I've seen where beads were placed to outline the leaves. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you for the very quick response. Are there any stitches that are more suited to having them put on to? Maybe I will put then on the non-charted spine knit stitch and the second knit stitch and penultimate knit stitch.


----------



## ruthkk

Dee--You answered someone else about the stitch count for row 4 of the second repeat of Chart 2. That number was a big help when I had to frog back to my life line on row 4 because I was 1 stitch short on both halves and I realized that I had left out several yarn overs next to the center stitch. You also listed the stitch counts for chart 4. Is there somewhere that you have more stitch counts? If not, please provide some more counts, for some rows like row 4 on the chart 2 repeats and assorted other rows (not every one). Thanks in advance.


----------



## britgirl

I don't know about other chart counts, but here is the stitch count for chart 3: I usually go through each chart before I knit, checking to see if there are additional increases. Usually there are 4 per row, from the yos at the border and center stitch. If you look at the chart count below, it shows no increases for row 3, and 8 increases for rows 13 and 21. I am not sure about the other chart counts, but did know this one as I had PMd Dee about it in February. Hope this helps a little.

Sue

Chart 3 row counts

1 - 207
3 - 207
5 - 211
7 - 215
9 - 219
11 - 223
13 - 231
15 - 235
17 - 239
19 - 243
21 - 247
23 - 255

Dee posted this on February 5th.



ruthkk said:


> Dee--You answered someone else about the stitch count for row 4 of the second repeat of Chart 2. That number was a big help when I had to frog back to my life line on row 4 because I was 1 stitch short on both halves and I realized that I had left out several yarn overs next to the center stitch. You also listed the stitch counts for chart 4. Is there somewhere that you have more stitch counts? If not, please provide some more counts, for some rows like row 4 on the chart 2 repeats and assorted other rows (not every one). Thanks in advance.


----------



## EqLady

I make enlarged copies of each chart so I can write on it all I want. Before I start knitting a chart, I note how many stitches I have on the needle, then write how many I should have at the end of each pattern row. It only takes a minute or two - most rows increase by 4 unless noted otherwise in the general directions. A quick count at the end of each pattern row of knitting will tell you if you are on target. Saves a lot of tinking.


----------



## umozabeads

I put beads on one section using the yo as a placement point.


----------



## lifeline

umozabeads said:


> I put beads on one section using the yo as a placement point.


I think that would have looked better than what I have done. But wasn't sure if it would work well on the YOs. I didn't think to try and I'm certainly not taking any of it back now- impressively (for me) I've done three rows of beads today. Yay.
I have never put beads in my knitting before. I even went to the knitting group at the library and showed the ladies there how to place the beads.


----------



## sewnhair

gladi719

Your Ashton is lovely!! The stripes are fantastic --- did you change yarns or was it self striping? It looks great!!!


----------



## gladi719

sewnhair said:


> gladi719
> 
> Your Ashton is lovely!! The stripes are fantastic --- did you change yarns or was it self striping? It looks great!!!


Thanks Sewnhair, the yarn was self striping.


----------



## dalex1945

I'm working on the Ashton now. Finally finished all 5 repeats of chart 2 after much frogging and tinking. I'm now putting in life lines every few rows!! Got through chart 2a OK. I'm now on row 1 of chart 3 and keep coming up short at the end of the row. I've tinked it back twice and re-knitted, and it still didn't come out right. Can't figure out where I am going wrong. Will try again today.


----------



## stevieland

dalex1945 said:


> I'm working on the Ashton now. Finally finished all 5 repeats of chart 2 after much frogging and tinking. I'm now putting in life lines every few rows!! Got through chart 2a OK. I'm now on row 1 of chart 3 and keep coming up short at the end of the row. I've tinked it back twice and re-knitted, and it still didn't come out right. Can't figure out where I am going wrong. Will try again today.


Did you have the right number of st at the end of 2a?

And, is the first half of the chart finishing up correctly when you get to the center st?


----------



## BeckyOH

gladi719 said:


> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> gladi719
> 
> Your Ashton is lovely!! The stripes are fantastic --- did you change yarns or was it self striping? It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sewnhair, the yarn was self striping.
Click to expand...

@gladi719: You said your yarn is self-striping. How did you get it to stripe? Mine always seems to be in clumps of color rather than striped. Thanks.


----------



## gladi719

BeckyOH said:


> gladi719 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewnhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> gladi719
> 
> Your Ashton is lovely!! The stripes are fantastic --- did you change yarns or was it self striping? It looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sewnhair, the yarn was self striping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @gladi719: You said your yarn is self-striping. How did you get it to stripe? Mine always seems to be in clumps of color rather than striped. Thanks.
Click to expand...

It just worked out that way. When the 1st skein was finished I started with the second one but made sure that the start of the 2nd was the same color as the end of the 1st. The colors just lined out that way. Hope this helps.


----------



## lifeline

Here is my second Ashton. This time with beads (thanks to DanaKay). I was impressed with how easy they were to do. I ven showed others at the Knitting group two hours after having put them in for the first time.
The colour doesn't show up too well. It's an aubergine colour, but sometimes it looks grey, depending on the light.


----------



## stevieland

Your Ashton looks perfect with such pretty knitting! Good job with the beads... I have yet to put a bead on my knitting.  You are ahead of me on that one!


----------



## britgirl

Very pretty shawl. Looks good wIth the beads. You did a good job.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

The Ashton looks good!!! The beads sure set it off! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Very nicely done. Glad I could be of help.


----------



## lifeline

Thank you for all the lovely comments on my Ashton. It's such a lovely project to work on. I have the Alexandra lined up to do next in the shawl size. It takes me a while as I am often too tired in the evenings. Working with 20 children aged 4 and 5 is exhausting. I started this in the Easter holidays and finished this week as it's now the summer holidays. Hope I get the Alex done in the holls as I have a few more weeks to go.


----------



## lifeline

DanaKay said:


> Very nicely done. Glad I could be of help.


Thank you for your help. You gave me the confidence to go ahead, by confirming I had the way to work the beads correctly.


----------



## dalex1945

stevieland said:


> dalex1945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on the Ashton now. Finally finished all 5 repeats of chart 2 after much frogging and tinking. I'm now putting in life lines every few rows!! Got through chart 2a OK. I'm now on row 1 of chart 3 and keep coming up short at the end of the row. I've tinked it back twice and re-knitted, and it still didn't come out right. Can't figure out where I am going wrong. Will try again today.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the right number of st at the end of 2a?
> 
> And, is the first half of the chart finishing up correctly when you get to the center st?
Click to expand...

Found my mistake. Missed the second YO after the center stitch. Frogged back to lifeline and reknitted. Onward . . . .


----------



## stevieland

dalex1945 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalex1945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on the Ashton now. Finally finished all 5 repeats of chart 2 after much frogging and tinking. I'm now putting in life lines every few rows!! Got through chart 2a OK. I'm now on row 1 of chart 3 and keep coming up short at the end of the row. I've tinked it back twice and re-knitted, and it still didn't come out right. Can't figure out where I am going wrong. Will try again today.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the right number of st at the end of 2a?
> 
> And, is the first half of the chart finishing up correctly when you get to the center st?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Found my mistake. Missed the second YO after the center stitch. Frogged back to lifeline and reknitted. Onward . . . .
Click to expand...

Glad to hear you on back on track. :thumbup:


----------



## Biene

Hi, I'm Sabine and I'm from Germany, so my english is not so good, please excuse my mistakes 

I've knitted a great many pullovers in my youth, about 400 I think, but now I'm 46 and since 20 years I haven't knit anything.

But I'm so much in love with these lace shawls, that I try to do my first one. And my first one is..... yes, the Ashton shawl......

So I found this thread and I have read many of your comments and tips

4 days ago I begun my Ashton and it was so lovely and awsome to knit it, that I now know, what I have missed all the years.
And today I finished the shawl..... I was so happy, that I first *read* how a shawl looks like without blocking before I saw it 
Now its blocked and I like it soooooooooo much..... my cats too *lol

Tomorrow, when its ready I take a picture without pins and alphabet 
Thank you so much for this thread, cause it was a little bit difficult to work with all the unknown english knitting words.

Love 
Biene


----------



## umozabeads

Congratulations! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## marilynnej

Welcome. Your english is just fine. Your Ashton turned out beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## lifeline

Biene said:


> Hi, I'm Sabine and I'm from Germany, so my english is not so good, please excuse my mistakes
> 
> I've knitted a great many pullovers in my youth, about 400 I think, but now I'm 46 and since 20 years I haven't knit anything.
> 
> But I'm so much in love with these lace shawls, that I try to do my first one. And my first one is..... yes, the Ashton shawl......
> 
> So I found this thread and I have read many of your comments and tips
> 
> 4 days ago I begun my Ashton and it was so lovely and awsome to knit it, that I now know, what I have missed all the years.
> And today I finished the shawl..... I was so happy, that I first *read* how a shawl looks like without blocking before I saw it
> Now its blocked and I like it soooooooooo much..... my cats too *lol
> 
> Tomorrow, when its ready I take a picture without pins and alphabet
> Thank you so much for this thread, cause it was a little bit difficult to work with all the unknown english knitting words.
> 
> Love
> Biene


Wow! That is amazing it took you only 4 days. Well done you.   :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

You have done a great job. 
Look forward to seeing it after it is blocked.

My daughter and son in law lived in Wiesbaden for 3 years and I visited several times and really loved it.

I'm glad you have knitted the Ashton. You really did knit it in record time. Hopefully you will knit some other of Dee's designs too. They all are beautiful. 

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

Biene, I look forward to seeing your Ashton after you take it off of the mats. Your blocking looks perfect! Obviously, your cat approves!


----------



## nanma esther

your aston is great


----------



## dalex1945

I'm six rows into Chart 3. So far, so good. I have definitely learned the importance of using lifelines. I am now putting in a lifeline after every 4 rows. Gives me peace of mind as I knit the next rows. Loving this pattern and can't wait to get it finished and blocked!! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## SweetLorraine

marilynnej said:


> Welcome. Your english is just fine. Your Ashton turned out beautiful. Thank you for sharing


I agree!


----------



## SweetLorraine

dalex1945 said:


> I'm six rows into Chart 3. So far, so good. I have definitely learned the importance of using lifelines. I am now putting in a lifeline after every 4 rows. Gives me peace of mind as I knit the next rows. Loving this pattern and can't wait to get it finished and blocked!! Thanks for the encouragement.


Welcome to the group....enjoy the process and the outcomes are all beautiful!


----------



## stevieland

Biene said:


> Hi, I'm Sabine and I'm from Germany, so my english is not so good, please excuse my mistakes
> 
> I've knitted a great many pullovers in my youth, about 400 I think, but now I'm 46 and since 20 years I haven't knit anything.
> 
> But I'm so much in love with these lace shawls, that I try to do my first one. And my first one is..... yes, the Ashton shawl......
> 
> So I found this thread and I have read many of your comments and tips
> 
> 4 days ago I begun my Ashton and it was so lovely and awsome to knit it, that I now know, what I have missed all the years.
> And today I finished the shawl..... I was so happy, that I first *read* how a shawl looks like without blocking before I saw it
> Now its blocked and I like it soooooooooo much..... my cats too *lol
> 
> Tomorrow, when its ready I take a picture without pins and alphabet
> Thank you so much for this thread, cause it was a little bit difficult to work with all the unknown english knitting words.
> 
> Love
> Biene


Hi Sabine and welcome! I am very honored that you choose the Ashton pattern for your first lace shawl. And in only four days!

I love your picture, both of the shawl and your beautiful cat. I look forward to seeing the shawl when it is off the blocking mat in all its glory. Your English is great, by the way. But I can see it would be challenging to keep up with the forum posts if English is not your first language, and for that I certainly commend you.


----------



## hokodah

I have joined the ranks of those who have completed their first Ashton, but I must say Biene completing in 4 days has to be a record. Her's is beautiful. I didn't think I would like the color I used, but once it is blocked it takes on a whole new life. Soon as I can figure out how to post a pix, I will do so. Now, on to reward myself by starting my Elizabeth.


----------



## ruthkk

Beautiful and a good size too. Looks nice and lacy. Hope mine blocks out lacier than it looks now.


----------



## ruthkk

My last comment was in response to the purple shawl several pages ago with 9 repeats. I thought I was replying to that post but it moved my reply to the end.


----------



## umozabeads

It does that with anything that is posted; first post , and so on...


----------



## britgirl

If you want to make sure your comment references a particular post, then just click Quote reply, rather than just Reply. It will still move the reply to the end but at least it will be tied to the post to which you are responding.
Sue



ruthkk said:


> My last comment was in response to the purple shawl several pages ago with 9 repeats. I thought I was replying to that post but it moved my reply to the end.


----------



## BeckyOH

Biene: your shawl is beautiful, as is your cat! I also like the way you have blocked it. The string as a guide is perfect and I'm glad I saw this before blocking my shawl. Thanks for sharing and we're all glad you have managed the language barrier and did a very fine job of it!


----------



## 8435

oh Thats soo-Beautiful!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## mypetduck

I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?


----------



## CathyAnn

mypetduck said:


> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?


Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.


----------



## mypetduck

CathyAnn said:


> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.
Click to expand...

I'm on row 7 of chart 1. I have 13 stitches after row 5. I purl the next row and I'm fine up until the ssk. I knit the stitches together like it says. After that, though, I only have 4 stitches. However, it says I need to knit 2, yarn over, and then I still have the border stitches, but I only have 4 stitches and I would need 5 for that.


----------



## CathyAnn

mypetduck said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on row 7 of chart 1. I have 13 stitches after row 5. I purl the next row and I'm fine up until the ssk. I knit the stitches together like it says. After that, though, I only have 4 stitches. However, it says I need to knit 2, yarn over, and then I still have the border stitches, but I only have 4 stitches and I would need 5 for that.
Click to expand...

Ignoring the border stitches and the center stitch, on row 5, how many stitches do you have on each half? It should be 7 which includes the two YO increases -- total stitches for the row is 19 stitches. Is the stitch count on each side of row 5 correct, the total correct? If row 7 is off, then the previous row could be off.

If row 5 is correct, I would tink or frog row 7, and slowly, methodically reknit it. Each half should have 9 stitches, the whole row having a total of 23 stitches.

I don't see how you get 13 stitches...


----------



## mypetduck

CathyAnn said:


> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on row 7 of chart 1. I have 13 stitches after row 5. I purl the next row and I'm fine up until the ssk. I knit the stitches together like it says. After that, though, I only have 4 stitches. However, it says I need to knit 2, yarn over, and then I still have the border stitches, but I only have 4 stitches and I would need 5 for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring the border stitches and the center stitch, on row 5, how many stitches do you have on each half? It should be 7 which includes the two YO increases -- total stitches for the row is 19 stitches. Is the stitch count on each side of row 5 correct, the total correct? If row 7 is off, then the previous row could be off.
> 
> If row 5 is correct, I would tink or frog row 7, and slowly, methodically reknit it. Each half should have 9 stitches, the whole row having a total of 23 stitches.
> 
> I don't see how you get 13 stitches...
Click to expand...

I don't understand. I started with the 7 stitches before using the chart, and the yarn overs increase the rows by two stitches each time. By my 5th row, I only have 13, not 19 (including borders). I don't understand where the other 6 stitches come from.


----------



## CathyAnn

mypetduck said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on row 7 of chart 1. I have 13 stitches after row 5. I purl the next row and I'm fine up until the ssk. I knit the stitches together like it says. After that, though, I only have 4 stitches. However, it says I need to knit 2, yarn over, and then I still have the border stitches, but I only have 4 stitches and I would need 5 for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring the border stitches and the center stitch, on row 5, how many stitches do you have on each half? It should be 7 which includes the two YO increases -- total stitches for the row is 19 stitches. Is the stitch count on each side of row 5 correct, the total correct? If row 7 is off, then the previous row could be off.
> 
> If row 5 is correct, I would tink or frog row 7, and slowly, methodically reknit it. Each half should have 9 stitches, the whole row having a total of 23 stitches.
> 
> I don't see how you get 13 stitches...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand. I started with the 7 stitches before using the chart, and the yarn overs increase the rows by two stitches each time. By my 5th row, I only have 13, not 19 (including borders). I don't understand where the other 6 stitches come from.
Click to expand...

Now the first row of chart 1: k2 border stitches, YO, K1, YO, K1 center stitch, YO, K1, YO, k2 border stitches. Now you have a total of 11 stitches (7 + 4 = 11). Every odd numbered row on chart 1, you add 4 more stitches to the total count.

Row 3 is 7 stitches
Chart 1:
Row 1 is 11 stitches
Row 3 is 15 stitches
Row 5 is 19 stitches
Row 7 is 23 stitches
Etc...

Being so close the the beginning, I would rip it all out and start over, making sure each row has the correct count as I progress. In fact, that is just what I did. The Ashton was my first lace shawl, and if I remember right, I did just that about two or three times. I wrote the total ending stitch count for each row next to the row number before I started the chart, and then counted until I was crosseyed and my eyes glazed over. :shock: There is a steep learning curve, but you will get over that. Nearly all of us first time lace shawl knitters did.

Another thing, I used lifelines a lot - still do. That will help a lot if you have to frog back. They will keep you from going back too far.


----------



## mypetduck

CathyAnn said:


> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on row 7 of chart 1. I have 13 stitches after row 5. I purl the next row and I'm fine up until the ssk. I knit the stitches together like it says. After that, though, I only have 4 stitches. However, it says I need to knit 2, yarn over, and then I still have the border stitches, but I only have 4 stitches and I would need 5 for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring the border stitches and the center stitch, on row 5, how many stitches do you have on each half? It should be 7 which includes the two YO increases -- total stitches for the row is 19 stitches. Is the stitch count on each side of row 5 correct, the total correct? If row 7 is off, then the previous row could be off.
> 
> If row 5 is correct, I would tink or frog row 7, and slowly, methodically reknit it. Each half should have 9 stitches, the whole row having a total of 23 stitches.
> 
> I don't see how you get 13 stitches...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand. I started with the 7 stitches before using the chart, and the yarn overs increase the rows by two stitches each time. By my 5th row, I only have 13, not 19 (including borders). I don't understand where the other 6 stitches come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you finished row 3, did you have 7 stitches altogether?
> 
> Now the first row of chart 1: k2 border stitches, YO, K1, YO, K1 center stitch, YO, K1, YO, k2 border stitches. Now you have a total of 11 stitches (7 + 4 = 11). Every odd numbered row on chart 1, you add 4 more stitches to the total count.
> 
> Row 3 is 7 stitches
> Chart 1:
> Row 1 is 11 stitches
> Row 3 is 15 stitches
> Row 5 is 19 stitches
> Row 7 is 23 stitches
> Etc...
> 
> Being so close the the beginning, I would rip it all out and start over, making sure each row has the correct count as I progress. In fact, that is just what I did. The Ashton was my first lace shawl, and if I remember right, I did just that about two or three times. I wrote the total ending stitch count for each row next to the row number before I started the chart, and then counted until I was crosseyed and my eyes glazed over. :shock: There is a steep learning curve, but you will get over that. Nearly all of us first time lace shawl knitters did.
Click to expand...

Oh okay I understand now! Thank you! I only did it once, not twice.


----------



## mypetduck

CathyAnn said:


> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just started and I'm really confused. On the charts it says you have to knit two together, but after that I have to knit two, yarn over, and then do the borders. However, knitting the two together only leaves me with four stitches and I need five. What do you do for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Without knowing what row you're on, the YO is an increase, so it doesn't count. The knit two and then the two border stitches -- that's four stitches. The YO isn't "connected" to the prior row stitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on row 7 of chart 1. I have 13 stitches after row 5. I purl the next row and I'm fine up until the ssk. I knit the stitches together like it says. After that, though, I only have 4 stitches. However, it says I need to knit 2, yarn over, and then I still have the border stitches, but I only have 4 stitches and I would need 5 for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignoring the border stitches and the center stitch, on row 5, how many stitches do you have on each half? It should be 7 which includes the two YO increases -- total stitches for the row is 19 stitches. Is the stitch count on each side of row 5 correct, the total correct? If row 7 is off, then the previous row could be off.
> 
> If row 5 is correct, I would tink or frog row 7, and slowly, methodically reknit it. Each half should have 9 stitches, the whole row having a total of 23 stitches.
> 
> I don't see how you get 13 stitches...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand. I started with the 7 stitches before using the chart, and the yarn overs increase the rows by two stitches each time. By my 5th row, I only have 13, not 19 (including borders). I don't understand where the other 6 stitches come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now the first row of chart 1: k2 border stitches, YO, K1, YO, K1 center stitch, YO, K1, YO, k2 border stitches. Now you have a total of 11 stitches (7 + 4 = 11). Every odd numbered row on chart 1, you add 4 more stitches to the total count.
> 
> Row 3 is 7 stitches
> Chart 1:
> Row 1 is 11 stitches
> Row 3 is 15 stitches
> Row 5 is 19 stitches
> Row 7 is 23 stitches
> Etc...
> 
> Being so close the the beginning, I would rip it all out and start over, making sure each row has the correct count as I progress. In fact, that is just what I did. The Ashton was my first lace shawl, and if I remember right, I did just that about two or three times. I wrote the total ending stitch count for each row next to the row number before I started the chart, and then counted until I was crosseyed and my eyes glazed over. :shock: There is a steep learning curve, but you will get over that. Nearly all of us first time lace shawl knitters did.
> 
> Another thing, I used lifelines a lot - still do. That will help a lot if you have to frog back. They will keep you from going back too far.
Click to expand...

Wait, I actually have another question. I'm knitting the first two, then yarn over, knit, yarn over, knit, yarn over, but I've run out of stitches by then. How do I finish the row?


----------



## nanma esther

pet duck i have had so many problems with this shawl,i can understand what your saying,i ripped out so many times, finally i went back to the sample chart,it is the first 10 rows of chart 1,then i didn't have any more problems with the count,you can see on sample chart just what you need to start


----------



## stevieland

mypetduck said:


> Wait, I actually have another question. I'm knitting the first two, then yarn over, knit, yarn over, knit, yarn over, but I've run out of stitches by then. How do I finish the row?


What row are you on? Did you start over? It seems like you might be, but it is hard to tell. (If you don't mind, in the future, when you have a specific question, please let us know exactly where you are so we can get an answer to you asap!)

If you started over and are on the first row of the chart, which I think you are based upon the stitches you reference, then read the first part of the Chart 1 section of the tutorial, which says:
------
You already have 7 stitches on your needles. Working the chart from right to left, begin Row 1.

1. Knit the 2 border stitches that are not shown on the chart
2. Work the chart stitches from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
3. Knit the center stitch that is not shown on the chart
4. Work the chart again from right to left [yo, k1, yo]
5. Knit the last two border stitches that are not shown on the chart

If this was the usual written instructions, it would look like this (the center stitch is green):

Row 1 (RS): K2, *yo, k1, yo*, k1, rep between *s, k2.
-----
If you add all those stitches up, 4 border st, 1 center st, and the 2 knit stitches in between the YOs on each time you work the charts, you get 7 stitches, which is the amount cast on.


----------



## dalex1945

mypetduck, so sorry you are having so much trouble. I'm knitting the Ashton -- first time knitting a lace shawl and first time reading charts. I had trouble at first getting my head around how the charts work. Sounds like you are having the same problem. The main thing to remember is the chart represents 1/2 of the shawl, so when you get to the end of a row, you knit the center stitch then knit the row again. Hope this helps. Hang in there, you will conquer it! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Biene

Here I'am again 
Thank you so much for your nice comments.

Unfortunatly I had not found time to take a picture cause we are expanding our attic and it cost so much time....

But now here they are  I hope you enjoy it as much as I.

I hope I can find the time to knit the Glenallen shawl, the yarn is here, the pattern too, I hope I can start the evening. Is there a KAL too for the Glenallan ? I must look 

Lovely Greetings from Germany


----------



## lifeline

Biene, again well done. It is beautiful. And your cat appears to like it very much too. The colours are very nice and summery.


----------



## Debiknit

Biene, I love the shawl. It is so pretty. Love the color, what yarn did you use? The pattern is just the way it should be. Blocking turn out great also. Nice job.


----------



## nanciann

Biene, lovely shawl. Beautiful color and a great job.


----------



## SweetLorraine

Biene, very nice shawl!


----------



## stevieland

Biene, your Ashton turned out great! It is a truly beautiful shawl. That yarn is lovely and the stripe order is perfect the way it worked out! Your cat really does seem to like it very much! That is so cute.


----------



## dalex1945

Biene, great pictures of your beautiful shawl. You did a wonderful job, and I love the colors. I am so in awe of you! Happy knitting!!


----------



## dalex1945

Help me, please! I am having a panic attack. I am on row 19 of Chart #3. Counted stitches and I have 241. Now if I add 4 stitches on row 21 and 4 stitches on row 23, that equals 251 -- not the 255 I am supposed to have. At the end of chart 2, I had 203 stitches like I should have, so I added up the increases on each row in Chart 3 up to row 19 and it should be 245. Can't figure out where I went wrong. On each row, the stitches come out right at the end of the row, and all of the yarn overs line up as they should. Please tell me I can fix this without having to rip back to the beginning of chart 3. I have taken out life lines up to row 11 because I thought everything was OK up to that point. Lesson learned: Never take out life lines until you're finished! I need help.


----------



## mypetduck

I'm on row 1 of the charts after starting over. Do the yarn overs not count as a stitch? Like when I do the yarn over, the next stitch is what I knit?


----------



## britgirl

Row 23 added 8 stitches altogether, not 4. Row 13 had also added 8 stitches. I think there was a stitch count for Chart 3 posted a few pages back perhaps. Check page 22.

Take a look at your chart. Usually for the pattern a yo is paired up with a decrease, either k2tog or ssk, or 2 yos paired with a sl1 k2tog p2sso, and you will notice the yo's at the border and center stitches, which are what increase the size of the shawl. That is where the 4 increase stitches usually are, but sometimes there is an extra yo in the row for the pattern. See where there are the yo's followed by a k1 and then another yo. Reading eg row 23 from right to left, there is the yo at border (increase for the size), then look at the pair of yos with k1 between. This is a pattern element, but the first yo is not paired with anything, the second one (the one on the left pairs with the sl1 k2tog p2sso further along on left, and then the right hand yo of the pair of yos in blue pattern repeat would pair with that same sl1 k2tog p2sso. If you try and look at it like that, that might help you understand it a little. The paired ones make up the pattern. Any extra yos not paired would make increases to size.

After row 19 you should have 243 stitches. 
Sue



dalex1945 said:


> Help me, please! I am having a panic attack. I am on row 19 of Chart #3. Counted stitches and I have 241. Now if I add 4 stitches on row 21 and 4 stitches on row 23, that equals 251 -- not the 255 I am supposed to have. At the end of chart 2, I had 203 stitches like I should have, so I added up the increases on each row in Chart 3 up to row 19 and it should be 245. Can't figure out where I went wrong. On each row, the stitches come out right at the end of the row, and all of the yarn overs line up as they should. Please tell me I can fix this without having to rip back to the beginning of chart 3. I have taken out life lines up to row 11 because I thought everything was OK up to that point. Lesson learned: Never take out life lines until you're finished! I need help.


----------



## stevieland

dalex1945 said:


> Help me, please! I am having a panic attack. I am on row 19 of Chart #3. Counted stitches and I have 241. Now if I add 4 stitches on row 21 and 4 stitches on row 23, that equals 251 -- not the 255 I am supposed to have. At the end of chart 2, I had 203 stitches like I should have, so I added up the increases on each row in Chart 3 up to row 19 and it should be 245. Can't figure out where I went wrong. On each row, the stitches come out right at the end of the row, and all of the yarn overs line up as they should. Please tell me I can fix this without having to rip back to the beginning of chart 3. I have taken out life lines up to row 11 because I thought everything was OK up to that point. Lesson learned: Never take out life lines until you're finished! I need help.


Here are the Chart 3 counts just so you have them to refer to. Please keep in mind that Chart 3 does not add an even 4 st to ever RS row. Some rows don't add any (they stack right on top of the previous row and don't "stair step" and other add 8 stitches (those that jut out further than a stair step.)

This is because sometimes to make the stitch pattern line up properly against the spine, one has to add or subtract a stitch or two. The 4 YO increases are still there, but an extra stitch is added or subtracted in the lace pattern itself thus the difference in the amount of stitches added.

Chart 3 row counts

1 - 207
3 - 207
5 - 211
7 - 215
9 - 219
11 - 223
13 - 231
15 - 235
17 - 239
19 - 243
21 - 247
23 - 255

You seem to be missing 2 stitches since you should have 243 after Row 19. Sorry about that. Check your yarn overs.... maybe?

Take a deep breath. It will be okay...you will figure it out and have a very pretty little shawlette when it is all said and done.... and you will feel grand when you see it blocking in all its glory, believe me!


----------



## stevieland

mypetduck said:


> I'm on row 1 of the charts after starting over. Do the yarn overs not count as a stitch? Like when I do the yarn over, the next stitch is what I knit?


Yes, you do a yarn over per the chart, and then proceed to do the next stitch of whatever is next on the chart.

I would recommend to look closely at the chart without knitting it, and follow the Chart 1 written tutorial instructions for the first several rows while crossing off each chart block so you can see how all the stitches are accounted for. That might help you out.


----------



## mypetduck

stevieland said:


> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 1 of the charts after starting over. Do the yarn overs not count as a stitch? Like when I do the yarn over, the next stitch is what I knit?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do a yarn over per the chart, and then proceed to do the next stitch of whatever is next on the chart.
> 
> I would recommend to look closely at the chart without knitting it, and follow the Chart 1 written tutorial instructions for the first several rows while crossing off each chart block so you can see how all the stitches are accounted for. That might help you out.
Click to expand...

I understand it now! Thanks so much!


----------



## britgirl

They only count as a stitch when you do stitch count after you finish a row. If you get towards the end of a row and the chart shows a k1 followed by a yo, you would only have 1 stitch on your left needle, as you have yet to make the yarn over. So don't panic that you are missing a stitch. You are not. You haven't made that stitch yet. However, if you do a stitch count when the row is done, then the yo will have become a stitch.
Hope that helps. 
Sue


mypetduck said:


> I'm on row 1 of the charts after starting over. Do the yarn overs not count as a stitch? Like when I do the yarn over, the next stitch is what I knit?


----------



## britgirl

Biene, that is a beautiful shawl. I love the colours. Your cat obviously loves the shawl too! Great job of knitting.

Sue


----------



## mypetduck

britgirl said:


> They only count as a stitch when you do stitch count after you finish a row. If you get towards the end of a row and the chart shows a k1 followed by a yo, you would only have 1 stitch on your left needle, as you have yet to make the yarn over. So don't panic that you are missing a stitch. You are not. You haven't made that stitch yet. However, if you do a stitch count when the row is done, then the yo will have become a stitch.
> Hope that helps.
> Sue
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 1 of the charts after starting over. Do the yarn overs not count as a stitch? Like when I do the yarn over, the next stitch is what I knit?
Click to expand...

Thanks so much!


----------



## britgirl

Good luck. I am sure you will do just fine, once you get the hang of it. We all started out with lots of questions.
Keep knitting!

Sue


mypetduck said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They only count as a stitch when you do stitch count after you finish a row. If you get towards the end of a row and the chart shows a k1 followed by a yo, you would only have 1 stitch on your left needle, as you have yet to make the yarn over. So don't panic that you are missing a stitch. You are not. You haven't made that stitch yet. However, if you do a stitch count when the row is done, then the yo will have become a stitch.
> Hope that helps.
> Sue
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 1 of the charts after starting over. Do the yarn overs not count as a stitch? Like when I do the yarn over, the next stitch is what I knit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## dalex1945

britgirl said:


> Row 23 added 8 stitches altogether, not 4. Row 13 had also added 8 stitches. I think there was a stitch count for Chart 3 posted a few pages back perhaps. Check page 22.
> 
> Take a look at your chart. Usually for the pattern a yo is paired up with a decrease, either k2tog or ssk, or 2 yos paired with a sl1 k2tog p2sso, and you will notice the yo's at the border and center stitches, which are what increase the size of the shawl. That is where the 4 increase stitches usually are, but sometimes there is an extra yo in the row for the pattern. See where there are the yo's followed by a k1 and then another yo. Reading eg row 23 from right to left, there is the yo at border (increase for the size), then look at the pair of yos with k1 between. This is a pattern element, but the first yo is not paired with anything, the second one (the one on the left pairs with the sl1 k2tog p2sso further along on left, and then the right hand yo of the pair of yos in blue pattern repeat would pair with that same sl1 k2tog p2sso. If you try and look at it like that, that might help you understand it a little. The paired ones make up the pattern. Any extra yos not paired would make increases to size.
> 
> After row 19 you should have 243 stitches.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> dalex1945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me, please! I am having a panic attack. I am on row 19 of Chart #3. Counted stitches and I have 241. Now if I add 4 stitches on row 21 and 4 stitches on row 23, that equals 251 -- not the 255 I am supposed to have. At the end of chart 2, I had 203 stitches like I should have, so I added up the increases on each row in Chart 3 up to row 19 and it should be 245. Can't figure out where I went wrong. On each row, the stitches come out right at the end of the row, and all of the yarn overs line up as they should. Please tell me I can fix this without having to rip back to the beginning of chart 3. I have taken out life lines up to row 11 because I thought everything was OK up to that point. Lesson learned: Never take out life lines until you're finished! I need help.
Click to expand...

Thank you so very much. When I recounted Row 19, I do have 243 which I thought was wrong, but you have confirmed that 243 is right. I thought 6 stitches would be added on row 23, not 8, so that explains everything. BIG sigh of relief!! Thanks again.


----------



## dalex1945

stevieland said:


> dalex1945 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me, please! I am having a panic attack. I am on row 19 of Chart #3. Counted stitches and I have 241. Now if I add 4 stitches on row 21 and 4 stitches on row 23, that equals 251 -- not the 255 I am supposed to have. At the end of chart 2, I had 203 stitches like I should have, so I added up the increases on each row in Chart 3 up to row 19 and it should be 245. Can't figure out where I went wrong. On each row, the stitches come out right at the end of the row, and all of the yarn overs line up as they should. Please tell me I can fix this without having to rip back to the beginning of chart 3. I have taken out life lines up to row 11 because I thought everything was OK up to that point. Lesson learned: Never take out life lines until you're finished! I need help.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Chart 3 counts just so you have them to refer to. Please keep in mind that Chart 3 does not add an even 4 st to ever RS row. Some rows don't add any (they stack right on top of the previous row and don't "stair step" and other add 8 stitches (those that jut out further than a stair step.)
> 
> This is because sometimes to make the stitch pattern line up properly against the spine, one has to add or subtract a stitch or two. The 4 YO increases are still there, but an extra stitch is added or subtracted in the lace pattern itself thus the difference in the amount of stitches added.
> 
> Chart 3 row counts
> 
> 1 - 207
> 3 - 207
> 5 - 211
> 7 - 215
> 9 - 219
> 11 - 223
> 13 - 231
> 15 - 235
> 17 - 239
> 19 - 243
> 21 - 247
> 23 - 255
> 
> You seem to be missing 2 stitches since you should have 243 after Row 19. Sorry about that. Check your yarn overs.... maybe?
> 
> Take a deep breath. It will be okay...you will figure it out and have a very pretty little shawlette when it is all said and done.... and you will feel grand when you see it blocking in all its glory, believe me!
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your quick reply, and especially for providing the stitch counts. I recounted row 19 and I have 243 stitches after all. Still thought I was off a couple of stitches until I heard from you and other wonderful KPers. I'm so thankful for this KAL and for the KP forum.


----------



## Biene

I am so touched by your comments  

I can't do any picture without one of my cats, everytime one of the six like to be on the picture *lol

I love the yarn to, it's from Schoppel called "Zauberball" (Magic Ball) and the color named "Gebrannte Mandeln" (Roasted Almonds). 
The Glenallen will be knit too with a Zauberball, color Charisma (its black-violet-black)

Thanks a lot 
Biene


----------



## 8435

nan-ma said:


> pet duck i have had so many problems with this shawl,i can understand what your saying,i ripped out so many times, finally i went back to the sample chart,it is the first 10 rows of chart 1,then i didn't have any more problems with the count,you can see on sample chart just what you need to start


yes i had that problem, i started over again and i doing the sample chart along with my blown up charts.yes thats wright i went to office depot and had them enlarged and i make note on them and i use paper and pen. thats a must. and as i said be before i changed needles and yarn. and started again im on row 2 i'll be using a lifeline soon.So good luck to you and me. :lol: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## skrobert

WOW, my ashton is now drying. So many starts, frogging, and taking out half a row.... I have learned so much with this pattern. I know I am not perfect and I do need lifelines, lol. What made it easier for me was reading this post, every single one of them, and incorporating the tips and tricks that have been used. Lifelines, YES most definity and for me using the stitch markers for each repeat then removing them on the purl row. Yep more work maybe but saved me from frogging. 

Thank you soooooo much Dee. I think I am now ready to 'move on up' to your next pattern.

Thank you again!


----------



## stevieland

skrobert said:


> WOW, my ashton is now drying. So many starts, frogging, and taking out half a row.... I have learned so much with this pattern. I know I am not perfect and I do need lifelines, lol. What made it easier for me was reading this post, every single one of them, and incorporating the tips and tricks that have been used. Lifelines, YES most definity and for me using the stitch markers for each repeat then removing them on the purl row. Yep more work maybe but saved me from frogging.
> 
> Thank you soooooo much Dee. I think I am now ready to 'move on up' to your next pattern.
> 
> Thank you again!


You are welcome! You did it!! We eagerly await pictures of your masterpiece.

-----------------------------

Since skrobert mentioned that she had read all the posts, I do want to give the heads up to anyone joining this KAL now that the topic was recently split into three separate parts due to the very long length of the original KAL topic. The topic you are reading now are the most recent posts, but the first 99 pages are archived here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html

There is a lot of good info about the shawl there for anyone who is interested in browsing it for any reason. You will also recognize some of the people who started with the Ashton who are now posting really fancy shawls, which might be a little inspiration for anyone having a lot of problems.


----------



## skrobert

My Ashton is ready for her debut...
I used Knitpicks Shimmer in Bayou colorway. I also used size 6 (4mm) needles because I knit tight.

I hope you like her. I love her....


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. You did a great job.

Sue


skrobert said:


> My Ashton is ready for her debut...
> I used Knitpicks Shimmer in Bayou colorway. I also used size 6 (4mm) needles because I knit tight.
> 
> I hope you like her. I love her....


----------



## seamus

Well done Scrobert - she is a beauty, wear her with pride.


----------



## CathyAnn

An absolutely beautiful shawl! The color of the yarn is amazing -- the tonal coloration is very subtle! LOVE IT! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanma esther

all the shawls are gorgues


----------



## nanciann

Your shawl is so beautiful...delicate and lovely.


----------



## stevieland

skrobert said:


> My Ashton is ready for her debut...
> I used Knitpicks Shimmer in Bayou colorway. I also used size 6 (4mm) needles because I knit tight.
> 
> I hope you like her. I love her....


I love her too! You did a wonderful job with your shawl. That yarn really is a great colorway, and so delicate looking. :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit

Your shawl is beautiful. Love the colors. So summer in the shade. You did a great job on her. Well done.


----------



## dalex1945

skrobert said:


> WOW, my ashton is now drying. So many starts, frogging, and taking out half a row.... I have learned so much with this pattern. I know I am not perfect and I do need lifelines, lol. What made it easier for me was reading this post, every single one of them, and incorporating the tips and tricks that have been used. Lifelines, YES most definity and for me using the stitch markers for each repeat then removing them on the purl row. Yep more work maybe but saved me from frogging.
> 
> Thank you soooooo much Dee. I think I am now ready to 'move on up' to your next pattern.
> 
> Thank you again!


You have said everything I have been thinking. I am ready to start on Chart 4 (finally) and looking forward to finishing my Ashton. Congratulations on finishing yours, and can't wait to see pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## skrobert

Thank you....

I forgot to tell you the make up of the yarn. It is 70% Alpaca and 30% silk. It is delicate and light, you do not know you have it on.

Thank you,


----------



## britgirl

Here is my second Ashton shawl. It is going to be a Christmas gift for one of my daughters. It is quite unlike my first one, which I made as the shawlette in a sock yarn, which was very colourful, but really didn't show the pattern so clearly. This one I knit with a solid colour, which I definitely think highlights the pattern. In addition to increasing the size, I embellished the border edge with beads.
This one I knit with Knitpicks Gloss fingering, colourway Jade. I used approximately 638 yards, knitting on size 3.25mm (US 3). I also used 524 beads, size 6. I did 7 repeats of chart 2 and did one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of chart 3. Finished blocked size was 72" x 36". I really like everything about it (almost wish it was going to be mine!)

Thanks Dee for this wonderful design. I always enjoy knitting your patterns.
It's funny how every time I knit one of your patterns, it is my favourite, until I knit another one and then it becomes a favourite, and on it goes!


----------



## dalex1945

Britgirl, your Ashton is absolutely beautiful. Love the color, and you did an excellent job of knitting. You have a very lucky daughter.


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Here is my second Ashton shawl. It is going to be a Christmas gift for one of my daughters. It is quite unlike my first one, which I made as the shawlette in a sock yarn, which was very colourful, but really didn't show the pattern so clearly. This one I knit with a solid colour, which I definitely think highlights the pattern. In addition to increasing the size, I embellished the border edge with beads.
> This one I knit with Knitpicks Gloss fingering, colourway Jade. I used approximately 638 yards, knitting on size 3.25mm (US 3). I also used 524 beads, size 6. I did 7 repeats of chart 2 and did one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of chart 3. Finished blocked size was 72" x 36". I really like everything about it (almost wish it was going to be mine!)
> 
> Thanks Dee for this wonderful design. I always enjoy knitting your patterns.
> It's funny how every time I knit one of your patterns, it is my favourite, until I knit another one and then it becomes a favourite, and on it goes!


Sue, you are so sweet! It is a joy to see your shawls, just makes my day.

I have been fortunate to actually see and touch all of Sue's shawls made from my patterns (we live fairly close to each other) and her knitting is just sublime. It has been such a thrill to see them up close and personal.

This Ashton turned out just grand. I love every single thing about it. Color, extra leaves to balance out the bigger size, blocking, everything. Nice job with the pics too!


----------



## nanciann

Such a lovely gift. She will love it.


----------



## maeve36

The shawls are all so beautiful.

I started mine on June 27th and now a month+ later I am on row 3 of chart 4. I amay actually finish it someday soon. I've done alot of reknitting but have learned to avoid some of the mistakes I was making earlier. I'm thinking of another one already but think I'll have to take a break for some Christmas presents.

This is really a lot of fun.

Mary


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, the Ashton is stunning! Your daughter is sooooo fortunate! She'll be thrilled. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

Sue: beautiful Ashton, all of these shawls are just gorgeous!


----------



## Debiknit

Gorgeous shawl Sue. The solid color does really show the
pattern. You make these shawls so fast. I'm amazed. Where
did you get the beads? I have some from Michaels I think
but don't know if they are the good ones or not. Beads 
sure do add some sparkle to the shawls though. Nice job..


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Debi. I actually got these beads from ACMoore. Usually I have bought them at Michael's, but they just didn't have any in the right colour.

Sue


Debiknit said:


> Gorgeous shawl Sue. The solid color does really show the
> pattern. You make these shawls so fast. I'm amazed. Where
> did you get the beads? I have some from Michaels I think
> but don't know if they are the good ones or not. Beads
> sure do add some sparkle to the shawls though. Nice job..


----------



## mypetduck

I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.


----------



## stevieland

mypetduck said:


> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.


Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?


----------



## mypetduck

stevieland said:


> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
Click to expand...

I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.


----------



## britgirl

I would just suggest to tink row 5, then go back and read row 3, to make sure all the stitches are correct there. 
Sue



mypetduck said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.
Click to expand...


----------



## dalex1945

mypetduck said:


> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.


If I understand your question, I think the answer is no, the YO should line up with the YO on the previous row. You may have missed one of the decreases on row 4. Hope this helps.


----------



## mypetduck

britgirl said:


> I would just suggest to tink row 5, then go back and read row 3, to make sure all the stitches are correct there.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I looked at row three and realized I had missed the very first yarn over that I could've sworn I did.


----------



## britgirl

Great, glad you found it. Carry on Knitting!

Sue


mypetduck said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just suggest to tink row 5, then go back and read row 3, to make sure all the stitches are correct there.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at row three and realized I had missed the very first yarn over that I could've sworn I did.
Click to expand...


----------



## mypetduck

britgirl said:


> Great, glad you found it. Carry on Knitting!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just suggest to tink row 5, then go back and read row 3, to make sure all the stitches are correct there.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at row three and realized I had missed the very first yarn over that I could've sworn I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So is it fine to just pick up the yarn between the two stitches where it should be and add that to my needle as the yarn over?


----------



## britgirl

Go back into row 4, pick it up and knit it, then you should be ready for row 5 again. Good luck. That's just tink a stitch or two at end of row 4.
Sue


mypetduck said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, glad you found it. Carry on Knitting!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just suggest to tink row 5, then go back and read row 3, to make sure all the stitches are correct there.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at row three and realized I had missed the very first yarn over that I could've sworn I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it fine to just pick up the yarn between the two stitches where it should be and add that to my needle as the yarn over?
Click to expand...


----------



## mypetduck

britgirl said:


> Go back into row 4, pick it up and knit it, then you should be ready for row 5 again. Good luck.
> Sue
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great, glad you found it. Carry on Knitting!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just suggest to tink row 5, then go back and read row 3, to make sure all the stitches are correct there.
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mypetduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on row 5 of the third chart and I have a question. I followed the instructions on the chart, however, when I start the fourth yarn over in the row, it seems to be shifted over a stitch Like each yarn over in the rows before have only been moved over one stitch in a pattern, but this one is shifted over two. Is it supposed to do that? I've restarted the row a few times but I still get the same thing every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using stitch markers? I'm not sure exactly what you mean by shifted over... can you be more specific? Are the YOs not lining up diagonally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not using stitch markers. I don't have any. :/ Yeah they're not lining up diagonally. The diagonal like this / has a yarn over directly above another yarn over. The diagonal like this \ has a stitch where the yarn over should be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I looked at row three and realized I had missed the very first yarn over that I could've sworn I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is it fine to just pick up the yarn between the two stitches where it should be and add that to my needle as the yarn over?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cool! That's what I did!


----------



## sewnhair

Biene said:


> Hi, I'm Sabine and I'm from Germany, so my english is not so good, please excuse my mistakes
> 
> I've knitted a great many pullovers in my youth, about 400 I think, but now I'm 46 and since 20 years I haven't knit anything.
> 
> But I'm so much in love with these lace shawls, that I try to do my first one. And my first one is..... yes, the Ashton shawl......
> 
> So I found this thread and I have read many of your comments and tips
> 
> 4 days ago I begun my Ashton and it was so lovely and awsome to knit it, that I now know, what I have missed all the years.
> And today I finished the shawl..... I was so happy, that I first *read* how a shawl looks like without blocking before I saw it
> Now its blocked and I like it soooooooooo much..... my cats too *lol
> 
> Tomorrow, when its ready I take a picture without pins and alphabet
> Thank you so much for this thread, cause it was a little bit difficult to work with all the unknown english knitting words.
> 
> Love
> Biene


Hi Sabine,

Welcome to KP!!! your English is just fine --- no need for any apologies. Your Ashton is beautiful, hard to believe that this is your first lace project & especially that you haven't knitted for 20 years. Looking forward to seeing your next projects.

Love your cat, too; he/she is gorgeous!!

Amazing work ---- Fantastic job!!! 
Peggy


----------



## mypetduck

I have another question. I'm on the first row of the fourth chart. I have the 255 stitches from the end of chart 3 that I should have. However, when I do the pattern of the first row in the fourth chart, I realize I have about three extra stitches before the middle stitch, yet I've already done the last yarn over of the pattern. Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## stevieland

mypetduck said:


> I have another question. I'm on the first row of the fourth chart. I have the 255 stitches from the end of chart 3 that I should have. However, when I do the pattern of the first row in the fourth chart, I realize I have about three extra stitches before the middle stitch, yet I've already done the last yarn over of the pattern. Is that supposed to happen?


No it it not supposed to happen. If the row was knitted per the charts, you should have used up all the white stitches before the center stitch. I think you are going to have to check every stitch against the chart to find your mistake and then tink back and correct it. Sorry about that... but the fact that you have the correct number of st after chart 3 is good news, so you should easily be able to find your mistake. Good luck!


----------



## dalex1945

Finished and blocked my Ashton. I am so glad I knitted this shawl as I learned how to read charts (thanks to Dee's very well written tutorial), learned how and why to use life lines, and got much better at "reading" my knitting. One very important lesson learned was to count my YOs after every right side row. It's easy to fix a missed YO on the next row, but not so easy if it is not discovered until several rows later.

Intended to post a picture, however, yesterday my daughter and granddaughters came over to my house for a visit. When I showed my Ashton to my daughter, my 7 year old GD immediately took a liking to it, wrapped it around herself, and refused to take it off. I was so happy she liked it I couldn't bring myself to take it away from her. So, I'm off to the LYS for some yarn to start another one. I think I will make the next one a little bigger. I am definitely addicted to knitting lace shawls.


----------



## CathyAnn

Congratulations, Dalex! The next shawl will be easier! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Congratulations Dalex. I am glad you got to finish the shawlette. 
Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Dalex, there is no greater praise for your shawl than someone who wants it and won't take it off. Nice going.


----------



## stevieland

dalex1945 said:


> Finished and blocked my Ashton. I am so glad I knitted this shawl as I learned how to read charts (thanks to Dee's very well written tutorial), learned how and why to use life lines, and got much better at "reading" my knitting. One very important lesson learned was to count my YOs after every right side row. It's easy to fix a missed YO on the next row, but not so easy if it is not discovered until several rows later.
> 
> Intended to post a picture, however, yesterday my daughter and granddaughters came over to my house for a visit. When I showed my Ashton to my daughter, my 7 year old GD immediately took a liking to it, wrapped it around herself, and refused to take it off. I was so happy she liked it I couldn't bring myself to take it away from her. So, I'm off to the LYS for some yarn to start another one. I think I will make the next one a little bigger. I am definitely addicted to knitting lace shawls.


YAY! Congratulations from me too!!! I think it is so sweet that you GD liked the shawl so much. I guess they aren't just for old ladies anymore, are they?? Well, as you said, its an opportunity to make another. I'm glad you learned so much and were successful. That is great news. We just have to be patient and will await pics of your next masterpiece. :lol:


----------



## dalex1945

britgirl said:


> Congratulations Dalex. I am glad you got to finish the shawlette.
> Sue


I appreciate all of your help and encouragement! Thank you so much!


----------



## sewnhair

Hi All,

I finished my 2nd Ashton a while ago, just took a while longer to block, and even longer to get photos....but here they are....

Having trouble adding photos


----------



## sewnhair

Thank You Dee for this wonderful pattern!!!! I LOVE it!!!

I had already bought this yarn before I learned about acrylic vs wool, etc. This is Debra Norville Serenity Garden in "Crocus" I did 9 repeats of the buds, and 3 extra of chart 3, Used almost all of 5 skeins. Love the color ---- blocked twice, but my points are still curling a bit. Next one will not be acrylic!!!!


----------



## stevieland

You are so welcome. That is a totally cool looking shawl! I love the coloring too. Did you "kill" the acrylic when blocking by steaming it? The points look quite good for acrylic yarn. Great job and great shawl!


----------



## sewnhair

stevieland said:


> You are so welcome. That is a totally cool looking shawl! I love the coloring too. Did you "kill" the acrylic when blocking by steaming it? The points look quite good for acrylic yarn. Great job and great shawl!


Thank You, Dee. I did "kill" it!!!! Repeatedly!!! I used a "new" iron (still in the box from I don't know how long ago); and it has a fantastic "shot" of steam. I steamed it several times throughout the day.

And thank you for all your help in figuring out if I had enough yarn. I did finally get to access the percentage chart, and it is so very helpful.

I also just posted a 198yards of Heaven " shawl that I made for a very dear friend. I would never have had the courage to do charts without your fantastic pattern and all of your wonderful help and cyber hand holding.

I just can't say "Thank You" enough,
Peggy


----------



## Debiknit

Peggy, your purple stripes shawl is fabulous! Love the color and the stripes. Your Ashton doesn't hide in the shadows, she jumps out and says hello. Love it. Great job. Well done.


----------



## britgirl

Nice job, Peggy. Pretty shawl.

Sue


----------



## umozabeads

Purple is my number one favorite color and your shawl is wonderful! Umoza


----------



## AlderRose

Congratulations on a job well done, even if you did have to "kill" it. I agree with umozabeads. Purple is definitely the BEST color.


----------



## sewnhair

Debiknit, Britgirl, Umozabeads, Pacific Rose,

Thank You!!! Purple is my Favorite, Favorite color, of which everyone who knows me (or even just sees me at times)is very well aware :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: 

When I saw this yarn I simply could not leave it in the store!!

Thanks Again,
Peggy


----------



## roed2er

I love purple too --- watch out for your shawl as I may come commendeer this beauty! Wear it with pride; it is gorgeous. Debi


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

dalex1945 said:


> Finished and blocked my Ashton. I am so glad I knitted this shawl as I learned how to read charts (thanks to Dee's very well written tutorial), learned how and why to use life lines, and got much better at "reading" my knitting. One very important lesson learned was to count my YOs after every right side row. It's easy to fix a missed YO on the next row, but not so easy if it is not discovered until several rows later.
> 
> Intended to post a picture, however, yesterday my daughter and granddaughters came over to my house for a visit. When I showed my Ashton to my daughter, my 7 year old GD immediately took a liking to it, wrapped it around herself, and refused to take it off. I was so happy she liked it I couldn't bring myself to take it away from her. So, I'm off to the LYS for some yarn to start another one. I think I will make the next one a little bigger. I am definitely addicted to knitting lace shawls.


Can you imagine how she must have felt like a princess or a bride in your shawl? What a wonderful compliment about your knitting. Congratulations for creating magic!


----------



## Dreamfli

I am adding my Siamese Cat Ashton to the que. 

I finished in a week and a few hours. Done exactly as pattern states, no fiddling.
Number 5 Chiaogoo Lace Needles
Paton's Lace Yarn in Midas (the shawl was sitting on my table all rumpled up and I had to look twice, thought it was the neighbor cat sitting on my table, that is why I call it a siamese cat shawl)


Will block soon I hope along with my small Alexandra. 
Going to work seriously on my Glen Allen now.


----------



## Debiknit

Very pretty. Colors are siamese. Can't wait to see it blocked. Love the colors in Paton's lace yarn. Nice job.


----------



## umozabeads

beautiful!


----------



## 8435

very ,very nice!! i will continue trying with a different yarn, like yours. im not ready for the rael lace yarn its too thin for me , right now. :thumbup:


----------



## knitbee

Yeah. I just finished my Ashton Shawlette! It is a bridal shower gift for one of my nieces. Unfortuately it did not get there in time because it was still drying on the day of the shower :!: 
The yarn is black with a silver metallic thread running through it.
Even though I have made MANY lace shawls, I loved following Dee's tutorial and all the helpful hints. The blocking instructions were very informative. I'm very happy with how this blocked out. Thanks Dee.


----------



## stevieland

knitbee said:


> Yeah. I just finished my Ashton Shawlette! It is a bridal shower gift for one of my nieces. Unfortuately it did not get there in time because it was still drying on the day of the shower :!:
> The yarn is black with a silver metallic thread running through it.
> Even though I have made MANY lace shawls, I loved following Dee's tutorial and all the helpful hints. The blocking instructions were very informative. I'm very happy with how this blocked out. Thanks Dee.


This is fabulous! I love the black with the silver metallic.... how elegant. Just beautiful. I am honored you chose to knit Ashton. I've long admired that shawl on your avatar... you are a fantastic lace knitter. Thanks for the nice words about the pattern.


----------



## knitbee

stevieland said:


> knitbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I just finished my Ashton Shawlette! It is a bridal shower gift for one of my nieces. Unfortuately it did not get there in time because it was still drying on the day of the shower :!:
> The yarn is black with a silver metallic thread running through it.
> Even though I have made MANY lace shawls, I loved following Dee's tutorial and all the helpful hints. The blocking instructions were very informative. I'm very happy with how this blocked out. Thanks Dee.
> 
> 
> 
> This is fabulous! I love the black with the silver metallic.... how elegant. Just beautiful. I am honored you chose to knit Ashton. I've long admired that shawl on your avatar... you are a fantastic lace knitter. Thanks for the nice words about the pattern.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee - I'd actually love to knit every shawl you've designed. Just can't justify cost of yarn when don't know if I'd really ever wear them OR have someone to whom to give them. I LOVE doing lace work!!


----------



## jacobb

Knitbee, your shawl is beautiful. What brand/weight of yarn did you use?


----------



## roed2er

jacobb said:


> Knitbee, your shawl is beautiful. What brand/weight of yarn did you use?


I would also love to know which yarn and size needles you used -- your shawl is over the top stunning! Debi


----------



## MrsB

Since there are no photos to accompany your link I looked it up (I need photos to follow). Is this the shawl you are referrring to?

Check out these photos, too:

http://www.google.com/search?q=Ashton+shawl+pattern&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=V948UP-wDMm4rQHM7YCACw&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=775


----------



## knitbee

MrsB said:


> Since there are no photos to accompany your link I looked it up (I need photos to follow). Is this the shawl you are referrring to?
> 
> Check out these photos, too:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=Ashton+shawl+pattern&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=V948UP-wDMm4rQHM7YCACw&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=775


Yes it is. Dee posted a link to the pattern at the beginning of the Ashton Shawl KAL


----------



## janwalla

Me too!! , I down loaded the Ashton shawl last night, I have some lovely lace wool from Elvincraft hope it will be ok multi coloured. This is my first shawl and I have never used charts so it will be a huge learning process for me.


----------



## MrsB

Thanks, I missed the first part of the thread that came into my email cubby


----------



## EqLady

janwalla said:


> Me too!! , I down loaded the Ashton shawl last night, I have some lovely lace wool from Elvincraft hope it will be ok multi coloured. This is my first shawl and I have never used charts so it will be a huge learning process for me.


Knitters have used all kinds of yarns for Dee's shawls, including multi-colored. Understand, though, that the lace pattern shows up best with solids or tonals. Using charts was a first for most of us, including me. I'm on my fifth shawl now and can't imagine using a written out pattern! Just ask when/if you get to something you don't understand.


----------



## AverilC

I had always said I couldnt use a chart but learned from Dee.

I am making a sweater for my GD for Christmas and as normal I started using the written instructions which were very long and wordy for each row. Fortunately thepattern had also been produced with a chart. Oh that made it all so simple because I could see the pattern.


----------



## knitbee

knitbee said:


> Yeah. I just finished my Ashton Shawlette! It is a bridal shower gift for one of my nieces. Unfortuately it did not get there in time because it was still drying on the day of the shower :!:
> The yarn is black with a silver metallic thread running through it.
> Even though I have made MANY lace shawls, I loved following Dee's tutorial and all the helpful hints. The blocking instructions were very informative. I'm very happy with how this blocked out. Thanks Dee.


I used a yarn called Filatura Di Crosa Fancy - Gioiello. It's a combination of mohair/Extra Fine Lana/Polyamide(?)/cotton/acrylic - 220 yds per ball - used 2 balls.


----------



## dalex1945

janwalla said:


> Me too!! , I down loaded the Ashton shawl last night, I have some lovely lace wool from Elvincraft hope it will be ok multi coloured. This is my first shawl and I have never used charts so it will be a huge learning process for me.


Dee's tutorial that goes along with the chart is very well written and easy to understand. The Ashton was my first lace shawl and the first time knitting from a chart. I learned so much, and now feel very comfortable knitting from a chart. Just take it one row at a time and you will do fine. Happy knitting!


----------



## janwalla

Never thought of not seeing the patterns if I use coloured, mmmn think I have some pale pink silk somewhere in my stash ,hopefully there will be enough can't remember the yardage for that oh well time for a hunt (dont know where i'll have hidden it from hubby) Lol.


----------



## knitbee

I love well-structured charts. (But there are some poor ones out there too - those people need to take lessons from Dee!!)


----------



## EqLady

janwalla said:


> Never thought of not seeing the patterns if I use coloured, mmmn think I have some pale pink silk somewhere in my stash ,hopefully there will be enough can't remember the yardage for that oh well time for a hunt (dont know where i'll have hidden it from hubby) Lol.


Had to laugh - we all do that! The Ashton Shawlette uses 420 yards of fingering yarn. You can do extra repeats to make it bigger/use more yarn.


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. You did a good job.

Sue


----------



## 8435

O- knitbee!! your Shawlette is sooo- beautful im making o ne which has some glittler also. im waiting now. had to order enough for exspandtion . also i got another going too.Thanks for shareing Wow!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Knitbee, your Ashton is stunning! And you blocked it perfectly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

Knitbee: a most beautiful shawl! Umoza


----------



## Debiknit

Knitbee, you are so brave to do a shawl in black!! It turned
out wonderfully. It must have taken many sunny days to get it done. Awesome job.


----------



## knitbee

Debiknit said:


> Knitbee, you are so brave to do a shawl in black!! It turned
> out wonderfully. It must have taken many sunny days to get it done. Awesome job.


It was a little tough. I had to make sure I had light colored pants or shorts on!!! Plus lots of light.


----------



## nanciann

That is just stunning...Great work!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Knitbee,
What an amazing shawl. I love the black shot with silver. How elegant it will be with any color clothing underneath. 

I am working diligently on my Ashton. I did one row of the last chart when I realized, since I am a large person, that a shawlette was not the size for me. And I was about to run out of the yarn!!!

Knit Picks still carries the yarn, a varigated one, so I could order more. Since it's varigated, dye lot is not nearly as important, thank goodness. It just came today and will be perfect as I repeat the leaves chart several more times before doing the last chart.

I'll be going back to my Ashton in a couple of days because I picked up a UFO while I waited for the yarn to arrive, and it's almost finished. When I finish I'll post pictures, but NOBODY hold their breath please. Life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## nanciann

When I finish I'll post pictures, but NOBODY hold their breath please. Life gets in the way sometimes.[/quote]

Isn't that the truth....We'll be here...


----------



## nanoo25

I need some help again. I finally got through the 3rd repeat of Chart #2 and ended up with 131 stitches. Then I did the next 4 rows (8 stitches) before the pattern and got 139 stitches. Now if I add the 24 stitches of the pattern the count will be 163 instead of 155. What did I do wrong? Thanks, N


----------



## britgirl

nanoo25 said:


> I need some help again. I finally got through the 3rd repeat of Chart #2 and ended up with 131 stitches. Then I did the next 4 rows (8 stitches) before the pattern and got 139 stitches. Now if I add the 24 stitches of the pattern the count will be 163 instead of 155. What did I do wrong? Thanks, N


I think you are doing ok. Those 8 stitches are the increases from rows 1 and 3, of the 4th repeat, and are included in that 155 for the end of 4th repeat. That is how you have done all the previous repeats. The 24 stitches are for a whole repeat, including those first four rows of plain knit or purl, where you are still doing your yarn overs at the borders and center.

Sue


----------



## EqLady

I've reviewed the stitch count. The third repeat of chart 2 should have 131 stitches. Row 1 adds 4 to 135, row 3 adds 4 to 139, Row 5 adds 4 to 143, row 7 adds 4 to 147' row 9 adds 4 to 151' and row 11adds 4 to 155. so your count looks right. The total pattern rows 1 - 11 adds 24 stitches. so keep knitting! forgive horrible two finger typing. I'm better with all ten!


----------



## nanoo25

Thanks to you both for the quick response. It will help alot. N


----------



## Dreamfli

Haven't been able to block my last two shawls. Hoping it will dry up for more than one day so I can.


----------



## maeve36

My first attempt at a lace shawl.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful knitting and color. Are you now hooked on lace.


----------



## lifeline

maeve36 said:


> My first attempt at a lace shawl.


What a lovely shawl. Ad I really like the colour you chose.


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful! Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn

Your shawl is beautiful, Maeve! And what a gorgeous, soft blue -- it looks almost teal on my computer screen. WTG!!!  :thumbup: 

What yarn and size needles did you use, and what are the finished dimensions?


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl, Maeve. Love the colour!

Sue


----------



## love to knit

Beautiful!! love the color.


----------



## maeve36

Thanks everyone. I used "Heritage Silk Cascade Yarns", 85% Merino Superwash wool and 15% Mulberry Silk and I used #5 needles. I think it is a fingering weight. The guage is 18-32 stitches with #1 - 3 needles. The color is teal, close to the picture.

I'd love to make another shawl but I have too many irons in the fire right now and I signed up to do the Top Down Sweater KAL. Maybe I'll get to it this winter.

Mary


----------



## 8435

beautiful and good work! very encourgageing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli

Very pretty Maeve! Love that color.


----------



## 8435

good job!! and very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli

Ok here is my Siamese Cat Ashton on the wall of pain.


----------



## Pesshe

Dreamfli said:


> Ok here is my Siamese Cat Ashton on the wall of pain.


beautiful colors are great. love those cat also.


----------



## britgirl

Pretty shawl.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> Ok here is my Siamese Cat Ashton on the wall of pain.


----------



## janwalla

EqLady said:


> I've reviewed the stitch count. The third repeat of chart 2 should have 131 stitches. Row 1 adds 4 to 135, row 3 adds 4 to 139, Row 5 adds 4 to 143, row 7 adds 4 to 147' row 9 adds 4 to 151' and row 11adds 4 to 155. so your count looks right. The total pattern rows 1 - 11 adds 24 stitches. so keep knitting! forgive horrible two finger typing. I'm better with all ten!


Thanks for that, Ive knitted the 3rd repeat chart 2, 5 times now! Hurray! for life lines never heard of them till KP. 1st time Iv'e used them and thank heavens i have or it would be back to the beginning every time. I already started and pulled out 3 times at the start till I got it right ready for chart 2!! Its definitely on the 2 easy rows, that it gets mixed up, going to have another go tonight to see if I can conquer it once and for all!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful Siamese cat shawl! Umoza


----------



## janwalla

oooh thats lush hope mine turns out as lovely !!


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful knitting, beautiful yarn!


----------



## stevieland

maeve36 said:


> My first attempt at a lace shawl.


My notifications for this KAL stopped for some reason, and I didn't see that you posted your pretty shawl. Please forgive me. What a fantastic color! And your knitting and blocking are lovely. Wonderful job! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Ok here is my Siamese Cat Ashton on the wall of pain.


That is totally cool looking! Wow. It is like a Siamese cat, you clever girl! Love it.


----------



## Pesshe

yardage question. 

I would like to make  a lace Ashton larger than the Ashton I made using fingering weight yarn. I have a thin lace weight yarn 620 yards. What size needle and how many times can I repeat the leaf bid chart to,get larger,size. do I have enough yarn to do this . Thanks


----------



## stevieland

Pesshe said:


> yardage question.
> 
> I would like to make a lace Ashton larger than the Ashton I made using fingering weight yarn. I have a thin lace weight yarn 620 yards. What size needle and how many times can I repeat the leaf bid chart to,get larger,size. do I have enough yarn to do this . Thanks


Hi. I usually use US3 or 4s with lace weight. Nanciann here did hers with under 600 yards and did 9 repeats if memory serves correct. Hers measured 30 x 60.

If you can weigh the yarn to begin with, make a note of it. Then you can go to 7 repeats, PM me with the new weight. I can advise if you have enough to go more repeats, which I am pretty sure you can.


----------



## Pesshe

stevieland said:


> Pesshe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yardage question.
> 
> I would like to make a lace Ashton larger than the Ashton I made using fingering weight yarn. I have a thin lace weight yarn 620 yards. What size needle and how many times can I repeat the leaf bid chart to,get larger,size. do I have enough yarn to do this . Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I usually use US3 or 4s with lace weight. Nanciann here did hers with under 600 yards and did 9 repeats if memory serves correct. Hers measured 30 x 60.
> 
> If you can weigh the yarn to begin with, make a note of it. Then you can go to 7 repeats, PM me with the new weight. I can advise if you have enough to go more repeats, which I am pretty sure you can.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much.I will use 4 needle and weight yarn now. Probably won't hear from me till next year. too many projects. can't wait to start Alexandra. got the pattern last week. again thanks for all your help. 
mpf


----------



## stevieland

Pesshe said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesshe said:
> 
> 
> 
> yardage question.
> 
> I would like to make a lace Ashton larger than the Ashton I made using fingering weight yarn. I have a thin lace weight yarn 620 yards. What size needle and how many times can I repeat the leaf bid chart to,get larger,size. do I have enough yarn to do this . Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I usually use US3 or 4s with lace weight. Nanciann here did hers with under 600 yards and did 9 repeats if memory serves correct. Hers measured 30 x 60.
> 
> If you can weigh the yarn to begin with, make a note of it. Then you can go to 7 repeats, PM me with the new weight. I can advise if you have enough to go more repeats, which I am pretty sure you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much.I will use 4 needle and weight yarn now. Probably won't hear from me till next year. too many projects. can't wait to start Alexandra. got the pattern last week. again thanks for all your help.
> mpf
Click to expand...

Please feel free to PM me here with any questions if you need help right away.


----------



## Dreamfli

Thanks everyone. I will try to get an outside pic of the Ashton and maybe my Wilshire. I have one more to block then I am done with that for a while till I get my holbrooks done or the Elizabeth square.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> maeve36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at a lace shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> My notifications for this KAL stopped for some reason, and I didn't see that you posted your pretty shawl. Please forgive me. What a fantastic color! And your knitting and blocking are lovely. Wonderful job! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Above the top left column is a watch/unwatch column. Just click on whatever shows up till the message says notification is enabled. Sometimes it gets turned off.


----------



## Dreamfli

Siamese Ashton after blocking.

Used Paton's Lace Midas on this took about 2 weeks to make.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Siamese Ashton after blocking.
> 
> Used Paton's Lace Midas on this took about 2 weeks to make.


That is just so darn pretty and unique.


----------



## CathyAnn

You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I forget... what weight is that yarn?


----------



## Dreamfli

CathyAnn said:


> You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I forget... what weight is that yarn?


It's supposed to be lace weight but I think it's closer to fingering. Lots of yardage fairly cheaply for those of us on a tight budget.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I forget... what weight is that yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be lace weight but I think it's closer to fingering. Lots of yardage fairly cheaply for those of us on a tight budget.
Click to expand...

I understand! As has been said already by others, the yarn reminds me of a Siamese cat (my favorite breed), and the shawl looks like it would give warmth on a chilly night. Perfect for Montana... Hmmmmm


----------



## Dreamfli

CathyAnn said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I forget... what weight is that yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be lace weight but I think it's closer to fingering. Lots of yardage fairly cheaply for those of us on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand! As has been said already by others, the yarn reminds me of a Siamese cat (my favorite breed), and the shawl looks like it would give warmth on a chilly night. Perfect for Montana... Hmmmmm
Click to expand...

The yarn is a little bit fuzzy, but it has acrylic and wool in it. I loved it. Wasn't too bad for tinking or ripping. I want to find this in the Porcelain (blues) and make something for me. (I say that but I seem to give them all away, LOL)


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I forget... what weight is that yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be lace weight but I think it's closer to fingering. Lots of yardage fairly cheaply for those of us on a tight budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand! As has been said already by others, the yarn reminds me of a Siamese cat (my favorite breed), and the shawl looks like it would give warmth on a chilly night. Perfect for Montana... Hmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The yarn is a little bit fuzzy, but it has acrylic and wool in it. I loved it. Wasn't too bad for tinking or ripping. I want to find this in the Porcelain (blues) and make something for me. (I say that but I seem to give them all away, LOL)
Click to expand...

Good grief! You've given all of them away??? I sure hope everyone appreciates all that went into each shawl! You certainly deserve one for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit

Beautiful, the colors ar very nice.


----------



## janwalla

Well I eventually finished knitting the shawl last night quite a few hiccoughs!! Seem to be always out by one or had 1 too many when I got to middle or end, but I fudged it. If pattern was right all the way along and was only out at the ends I picked up from yo or only knit 1 insead of 2tog so heaven help when I see this properly!! lol I am going to attempt blocking (never done that before either) when I get some of that euclan? or the like, knowing me I'll procrastonate like I did with using charts and maybe finish it for real in about 25yrs!! lol

just found out how to find this thread again!!


----------



## CathyAnn

janwalla said:


> Well I eventually finished knitting the shawl last night quite a few hiccoughs!! Seem to be always out by one or had 1 too many when I got to middle or end, but I fudged it. If pattern was right all the way along and was only out at the ends I picked up from yo or only knit 1 insead of 2tog so heaven help when I see this properly!! lol I am going to attempt blocking (never done that before either) when I get some of that euclan? or the like, knowing me I'll procrastonate like I did with using charts and maybe finish it for real in about 25yrs!! lol
> 
> just found out how to find this thread again!!


Janwalla, congratulations! Please post the picture here when the blocking is done -- maybe you can cut down the time to 15 years???


----------



## janwalla

Well 15yrs may be more achievable I'll be pushing up daisies if I leave it too long!! lol I'll try when I've read and re-read this blocking malarky!! janice :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland

janwalla said:


> Well 15yrs may be more achievable I'll be pushing up daisies if I leave it too long!! lol I'll try when I've read and re-read this blocking malarky!! janice :lol: :lol:


You are funny!! Congrats on finishing... the hard work is done. Blocking is fun to me because I can't wait to see the shawl all stretched out and pretty looking. Most yarn specific shops will have some kind of gentle wool wash. But to be frank, if you can't find it, you can just soak it in warm water for 20-30 min. Don't use Woolite because that is different apparently, although I don't really know why!

If you are having any problems, PM me directly because I will notice that right away and can help you asap. Good luck!!


----------



## britgirl

Great to see that you have finished it. Blocking it isn't that hard to do. Looking forward to seeing your pics of the finished shawl.

Sue


janwalla said:


> Well I eventually finished knitting the shawl last night quite a few hiccoughs!! Seem to be always out by one or had 1 too many when I got to middle or end, but I fudged it. If pattern was right all the way along and was only out at the ends I picked up from yo or only knit 1 insead of 2tog so heaven help when I see this properly!! lol I am going to attempt blocking (never done that before either) when I get some of that euclan? or the like, knowing me I'll procrastonate like I did with using charts and maybe finish it for real in about 25yrs!! lol
> 
> just found out how to find this thread again!!


----------



## lifeline

janwalla said:


> Well I eventually finished knitting the shawl last night quite a few hiccoughs!! Seem to be always out by one or had 1 too many when I got to middle or end, but I fudged it. If pattern was right all the way along and was only out at the ends I picked up from yo or only knit 1 insead of 2tog so heaven help when I see this properly!! lol I am going to attempt blocking (never done that before either) when I get some of that euclan? or the like, knowing me I'll procrastonate like I did with using charts and maybe finish it for real in about 25yrs!! lol
> 
> just found out how to find this thread again!!


Jan if you are looking for somewhere in the UK to get the eucalan, I got mine from Meadow Yarns http://www.meadowyarn.co.uk/ I hope that helps. I have also seen it in a shop down here in the SE but that is no good to you.


----------



## janwalla

Just looked on ebay /amazon ( nearly £5 delivery!!) found eucalan oh b****r it comes in different smells (more procrastination) whats the best smelling one Lavender I like cos its for old ladies!! but what do the young ones like? Think Ill see if any local shops have it.


----------



## CathyAnn

I have lavendar and love it. The smell fades soon after blocking.


----------



## stevieland

janwalla said:


> Just looked on ebay /amazon ( nearly £5 delivery!!) found eucalan oh b****r it comes in different smells (more procrastination) whats the best smelling one Lavender I like cos its for old ladies!! but what do the young ones like? Think Ill see if any local shops have it.


Well, I am 55 years young and love the lavender. It does fade after washing. But it smells so good while it is soaking.


----------



## DanaKay

I use shampoo! figure if it was good enough for Elizabeth Zimmermann, then its good enough for me! Also baby shampoo was the wash suggested by some of the yarns when purchased.
I use Suave and like it way better then the kookaburra,eucalan, etc.
If you are knitting with an cone of wool with processing oils, such as is used for weaving, then Dawn dishwashing detergent is suggested to wash with.


----------



## janwalla

Could try that(shampoo) but best not use mine it will end up with blonde highlights lol!! Ill try and get to shops tomorrow. Or if I cant get out(mobility probs) I'll have to order from meadow yarns their postage is not as bad as amazon etc.. Thanks every one you are sooo helpful!!


----------



## EqLady

I use Downy - the one with no added scents/colors, etc. and it works just fine.


----------



## britgirl

Seems like I keep coming back to the Ashton which was the first shawl I knit earlier this year. 
I just finished another one for a good friend of mine. I used Jojoland's Melody fingering in colourway MS20. Knit it on 3.75 mm (US 5) needles. It used just over 400 yards and was knit exactly to the pattern and blocked out at 52" x 26". I was very happy with it as the striping worked out perfectly, especially by the border and edging.
Sue


----------



## janwalla

That is really beautifull !! I love the colours,you are so talented.

I still have mine to block! I'm waiting for the blocking set I ordered through Amazon from Stuff 4 Crafts the last possible delivery date is the 8th, feel like ive been waiting for ages! bought lavender eucalan and have my T-pins all ready now! I might beat my 15yr deadline lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## momrnbk

It's beautiful. I looked up the yarn and would never have thought it would give that result. The color is just perfect. It's something I'd like to try one day.


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, it's stunning -- the way the striping turned out, it couldn't have been planned better! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful, as usual, Sue, and I love that yarn stripig.


----------



## SweetLorraine

VERY nice, Sue!


----------



## stevieland

Sue, looks great! The striping is perfect. Is this like your 50th Ashton??!!! I know you've knitted more than I have.


----------



## britgirl

Nope, not quite that many yet, but I think I am going to give Ashton a break for a while. Edwina is feeling very neglected, have had her in the house for a good few months now and she is screaming to be knit up! She is sick of being pushed away whenever another new design comes out.

Sue


stevieland said:


> Sue, looks great! The striping is perfect. Is this like your 50th Ashton??!!! I know you've knitted more than I have.


----------



## SmilingCamel

I am just starting my first Ashton and first lace shawl. I have taken it out around 10 times so far but am determined. I tried reading all the KAL trheads but I can't find an answer to this dumb question. I have finally gotten to row 15 of Chart 1. Does the 15 in the middle mean to to this on the row:

2 borderk, yo, k7, 15,k7,yo - knit center stich - yo,k7,k15,k7,yo two border k

if not, what does the 15 (and other numbers up the chart) mean.

Thanks - hate to be dumb but this is going to be a steep learning curve for me.

Sharon, the Smiling Camel


----------



## stevieland

SmilingCamel said:


> I am just starting my first Ashton and first lace shawl. I have taken it out around 10 times so far but am determined. I tried reading all the KAL trheads but I can't find an answer to this dumb question. I have finally gotten to row 15 of Chart 1. Does the 15 in the middle mean to to this on the row:
> 
> 2 borderk, yo, k7, 15,k7,yo - knit center stich - yo,k7,k15,k7,yo two border k
> 
> if not, what does the 15 (and other numbers up the chart) mean.
> 
> Thanks - hate to be dumb but this is going to be a steep learning curve for me.
> 
> Sharon, the Smiling Camel


Hi Sharon... welcome. We are all here to help you so no problem! The current version of the pattern says in a yellow box above the chart: _The numbers on charts 1, 2 & 2a are provided to help you keep track of the knit stitches in between the motifs. _

What this means is: Those numbers are just there as a helper... you mentioned you saw 7 knit st blocks, then the number 15 in a block, then 7 knit st.... if you count the individual blocks, they add up to 15, hence the number being there to show you how many stitches you should have between the yarn overs. On row 19, the "10" refers to the number of knit stitches between the motif lace stitches for example, 10 st between the leaf tips, one side has a YO, the other has an SSK.

If you do not see that yellow box, maybe you have an older version of the pattern? If so, definitely download the current version here:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/7/7/1341699749027-ashton_shawl_jul2012_kp.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## SmilingCamel

Thanks...that makes more sense!! I am such a novice at this but I am determined to overcome. I have been knitting since I was 10 (58 years!) but always avoided a chart.

These threads have been very inspirational to me and the fact that others having problems makes me feel better. It is sad when I can't understand the explanations!!!!

I'm sure you'll hear more from me!!! Thanks,

Sharon



stevieland said:


> SmilingCamel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just starting my first Ashton and first lace shawl. I have taken it out around 10 times so far but am determined. I tried reading all the KAL trheads but I can't find an answer to this dumb question. I have finally gotten to row 15 of Chart 1. Does the 15 in the middle mean to to this on the row:
> 
> 2 borderk, yo, k7, 15,k7,yo - knit center stich - yo,k7,k15,k7,yo two border k
> 
> if not, what does the 15 (and other numbers up the chart) mean.
> 
> Thanks - hate to be dumb but this is going to be a steep learning curve for me.
> 
> Sharon, the Smiling Camel
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sharon... welcome. We are all here to help you so no problem! The current version of the pattern says in a yellow box above the chart: _The numbers on charts 1, 2 & 2a are provided to help you keep track of the knit stitches in between the motifs. _
> 
> What this means is: Those numbers are just there as a helper... you mentioned you saw 7 knit st blocks, then the number 15 in a block, then 7 knit st.... if you count the individual blocks, they add up to 15, hence the number being there to show you how many stitches you should have between the yarn overs. On row 19, the "10" refers to the number of knit stitches between the motif lace stitches for example, 10 st between the leaf tips, one side has a YO, the other has an SSK.
> 
> If you do not see that yellow box, maybe you have an older version of the pattern? If so, definitely download the current version here:
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/7/7/1341699749027-ashton_shawl_jul2012_kp.pdf
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

Sharon, you are so right! It IS a steep learning curve! Most of us experienced it, so we know what you're going through. The very idea of knitting with charts was a scary thing for me. Now, if a lace pattern doesn't have a chart, I pass it by. I really can't be bothered!

There might be a steep learning curve, but the rewards on the other side of it is worth every moan and groan, and sometimes bad language!


----------



## SmilingCamel

Thanks CathyAnn.

I am almost finished with Chart 1. I am doing two rows - putting it down then picking it up and doing two more. Seems like I make fewer errors that way!

I am using a Bamboo/Silk single ply yarn and size 3 needles. It is a solid color of green. I hope that it turns out half as well as everyone's who has posted since the KAL started last year. I'm always late to the party!

Sharon



CathyAnn said:


> Sharon, you are so right! It IS a steep learning curve! Most of us experienced it, so we know what you're going through. The very idea of knitting with charts was a scary thing for me. Now, if a lace pattern doesn't have a chart, I pass it by. I really can't be bothered!
> 
> There might be a steep learning curve, but the rewards on the other side of it is worth every moan and groan, and sometimes bad language!


----------



## CathyAnn

SmilingCamel said:


> Thanks CathyAnn.
> 
> I am almost finished with Chart 1. I am doing two rows - putting it down then picking it up and doing two more. Seems like I make fewer errors that way!
> 
> I am using a Bamboo/Silk single ply yarn and size 3 needles. It is a solid color of green. I hope that it turns out half as well as everyone's who has posted since the KAL started last year. I'm always late to the party!
> 
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> That was about how it was for me too! I couldn't knit long before my eyes glazed over and my brain froze, have to put it aside for a little bit, and then continue. As a consquence, it took over a month and a half to complete it. However, I handicapped myself by using a heavy lace weight yarn that gave me fits, and I knit 9 repeats of chart 2 so the finished shawl wouldn't be too small.
> 
> It was when I was approximately half way through that it all "clicked" with me, and the knitting became easier and my frustration levels went way down.
Click to expand...


----------



## stevieland

I just finished an Ashton with some crazy yarn. I did 3 extra repeats of Chart 2 and two extra repeats of Chart 3 rows 15-24. I love the yarn as it is Alpaca Sox fingering weight 100% alpaca and figured I'd knit up another Ashton with it. At least I know the pattern is there if no one else does!!!


----------



## britgirl

Love it. Nice to see some of your work for yourself! Hope you enjoyed knitting without trying to reach a deadline, and just for pleasure.

Sue


stevieland said:


> I just finished an Ashton with some crazy yarn. I did 3 extra repeats of Chart 2 and two extra repeats of Chart 3 rows 15-24. I love the yarn as it is Alpaca Sox fingering weight 100% alpaca and figured I'd knit up another Ashton with it. At least I know the pattern is there if no one else does!!!


----------



## love to knit

It's very nice, love the color too.


----------



## janwalla

Thats really lovely!! every ones are so lovely!.Trouble is with me I never know what colour to choose!(the great deliberator too!!)

Ive taken a photo of mine on my phone but dont know how to upload it! anyway Just to say ive got mine all stretched and pinned out (Lace kit still not arrived they sending replacement said lost in post??) Im not sure how long to leave it, its been on table for nearly 3 days and Im a bit scared to take them out incase it shrinks back like a balloon :? :? :?


----------



## stevieland

janwalla said:


> Thats really lovely!! every ones are so lovely!.Trouble is with me I never know what colour to choose!(the great deliberator too!!)
> 
> Ive taken a photo of mine on my phone but dont know how to upload it! anyway Just to say ive got mine all stretched and pinned out (Lace kit still not arrived they sending replacement said lost in post??) Im not sure how long to leave it, its been on table for nearly 3 days and Im a bit scared to take them out incase it shrinks back like a balloon :? :? :?


It should be dry by now... and I promise it won't shrink back unless you used acrylic yarn and did not steam block.


----------



## janwalla

stevieland said:


> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really lovely!! every ones are so lovely!.Trouble is with me I never know what colour to choose!(the great deliberator too!!)
> 
> Ive taken a photo of mine on my phone but dont know how to upload it! anyway Just to say ive got mine all stretched and pinned out (Lace kit still not arrived they sending replacement said lost in post??) Im not sure how long to leave it, its been on table for nearly 3 days and Im a bit scared to take them out incase it shrinks back like a balloon :? :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be dry by now... and I promise it won't shrink back unless you used acrylic yarn and did not steam block.
Click to expand...

I steeped it in lavender eucalan for about 40 mins,gently sqeezed out water rolled it in towel then stretched it out and pinned it,thats all , no steam. its 100%merino


----------



## stevieland

janwalla said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janwalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really lovely!! every ones are so lovely!.Trouble is with me I never know what colour to choose!(the great deliberator too!!)
> 
> Ive taken a photo of mine on my phone but dont know how to upload it! anyway Just to say ive got mine all stretched and pinned out (Lace kit still not arrived they sending replacement said lost in post??) Im not sure how long to leave it, its been on table for nearly 3 days and Im a bit scared to take them out incase it shrinks back like a balloon :? :? :?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be dry by now... and I promise it won't shrink back unless you used acrylic yarn and did not steam block.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I steeped it in lavender eucalan for about 40 mins,gently sqeezed out water rolled it in towel then stretched it out and pinned it,thats all , no steam. its 100%merino
Click to expand...

If it feels dry to the touch, unpin it!!!! It will bounce back a tad, but you need to admire your work RIGHT NOW!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## janwalla

OK here goes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## janwalla

wahaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy yipeeeeeeee 1st time lace knitting! first time chartreading! and first time blocking! yey you were right it hasn't shrank back! I should have used a plainer wool tho so you could see the pattern but its for a friend's birthday and its her favourite colours. Ill get my son to show me how to load on the photo as soon as i can. I'm proper chuffed!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

janwalla said:


> wahaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy yipeeeeeeee 1st time lace knitting! first time chartreading! and first time blocking! yey you were right it hasn't shrank back! I should have used a plainer wool tho so you could see the pattern but its for a friend's birthday and its her favourite colours. Ill get my son to show me how to load on the photo as soon as i can. I'm proper chuffed!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How big a thrill is it to take that shawl off the block and see it for the first time!!! Can't wait.....


----------



## janwalla

It is such a relief it didnt shrink lol

As for the blocking it was a nightmare!! used the grandkids hopscotch mats that barely fitted on my table had parts tucked into chair backs to keep them level,plus the numbers kept falling out of the middles and i was getting bends in my shawl lol. Will have to treat my self to something proper before the next one! (eeeh did i really say that!) Got an aran jumper to knit first for eldest grandson whos nearly 4yrs. WellI'm off to bed passed my bedtime nearly midnight! Night everyone!


----------



## CathyAnn

I really, really like that yarn! It's so vibrant! The Ashton turned out gorgeous like all of your shawls!

I don't think the yarn obscures the lace pattern except where a very light yarn goes through the lace. That makes it more interesting to look at. I can just see myself in a restaurant and in you walk wearing this shawl. You would be wondering what the problem is when all I'm doing is staring at the shawl, looking at the lace design!


----------



## lifeline

janwalla said:


> wahaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy yipeeeeeeee 1st time lace knitting! first time chartreading! and first time blocking! yey you were right it hasn't shrank back! I should have used a plainer wool tho so you could see the pattern but its for a friend's birthday and its her favourite colours. Ill get my son to show me how to load on the photo as soon as i can. I'm proper chuffed!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's great Jan. Congratulations!!! I am longing to see a picture of it.


----------



## lifeline

Dee, really like your latest Ashton too.


----------



## momrnbk

Dee how do you find the time to knit as well as design? Love this Aston, color is so lively and the work is as always perfect.


----------



## momrnbk

Dee how do you find the time to knit as well as design? Love this Aston, color is so lively and the work is as always perfect.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Dee, I just printed out the instructions from your free download at Ravelry, and I can't wait to start my attempt. I plan on using a lace weight yarn. I'm wondering about needle size with lace wt. Should I use 3 or 4 US? I have over 800 yds to play with (100g ball of Drops Lace), so I will probably go for a larger size such as you show here. 

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful and educational pattern with us. If I conquer, I will share the result here.


----------



## stevieland

victoriagrimalkin said:



> Dee, I just printed out the instructions from your free download at Ravelry, and I can't wait to start my attempt. I plan on using a lace weight yarn. I'm wondering about needle size with lace wt. Should I use 3 or 4 US? I have over 800 yds to play with (100g ball of Drops Lace), so I will probably go for a larger size such as you show here.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful and educational pattern with us. If I conquer, I will share the result here.


Love your avatar! I use either 3s or 4s depending on the yarn. Maybe swatch some stockinette and see what you think.

If you are doing a bigger shawl with lace, you might want to also add a couple rows of those leaves at the border like I did... check out the bright pink/purple from my latest post picture post here. You repeat rows 15-24 a couple more times. That might make a nice border with the lace yarn if you are going bigger since you have enough yarn.


----------



## stevieland

momrnbk said:


> Dee how do you find the time to knit as well as design? Love this Aston, color is so lively and the work is as always perfect.


I made myself take a little design break so I could knit for fun. It had been a while that I had knitted anything other than samples for my patterns. Glad you like the Ashton! Thanks.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Thank you so much. This is a stunning shawl, and I hope I can do it. Been really failing at the Drops shawls for their lace yarn, so I am truly motivated, since I bought several skeins.


----------



## mammakim

Ok so here is a dumb question and if it has been answered already I am sorry. Have not taken the time to read through all the pages of this KAL. I am almost done with my Ashton, first time doing this shawlette and first time with charts. I do not see any points on my Ashton is there supposed to be points to pull out when I block it? I am a little confused. Or did I do something wrong? 
Thank you for any answers you all can give me.


----------



## stevieland

mammakim said:


> Ok so here is a dumb question and if it has been answered already I am sorry. Have not taken the time to read through all the pages of this KAL. I am almost done with my Ashton, first time doing this shawlette and first time with charts. I do not see any points on my Ashton is there supposed to be points to pull out when I block it? I am a little confused. Or did I do something wrong?
> Thank you for any answers you all can give me.


Did you bind off per the pattern instructions? You need to do a very stretchy lace bind off like that one to get good points. You will pin them out when wet to get them to stay put. There are not really prominent until you block.

Did you download the pattern in the past several months? Page 3 and 4 of the tutorial explain all the blocking info... just look at the pics on page 4 and you can see where to pull out the points... where the YO K1 YO at the edge is. Blocking really performs a miracle when it comes to lace.


----------



## EqLady

mammakim said:


> Ok so here is a dumb question and if it has been answered already I am sorry. Have not taken the time to read through all the pages of this KAL. I am almost done with my Ashton, first time doing this shawlette and first time with charts. I do not see any points on my Ashton is there supposed to be points to pull out when I block it? I am a little confused. Or did I do something wrong?
> Thank you for any answers you all can give me.


No, you didn't do anything wrong! When you block it, you will just pull those points out - that's why you switch to needles two sizes larger for bind off. Look carefully at the photographs of the finished shawl and you will see what stitch to pull out to a point. If you are using wool or a blend, you can pull it out pretty far. It will pull back some when it is dry, but not much.


----------



## mammakim

Ok, I have not bound off yet. I will do the lace bind off with needles two sizes bigger. I just was concerned thinking I didn't see any points on the part I have done. I am on row 16 of chart 4 so thought I must have completely screwed up lol. 
Dee, I just downloaded pattern a few weeks ago. Thanks for your answers Dee and Kay.


----------



## sanaylor

If anyone is still watching this KAL, I started my Ashton, finally! It took me 6 tries to make it through chart 1. But I did it. I am using Dream In Color Smooshy Yarn - 009 Shiny Moss. It is a fingering weight 100% Australian merino superwash. Wish me luck on chart 2!
Sharon


----------



## CathyAnn

sanaylor said:


> If anyone is still watching this KAL, I started my Ashton, finally! It took me 6 tries to make it through chart 1. But I did it. I am using Dream In Color Smooshy Yarn - 009 Shiny Moss. It is a fingering weight 100% Australian merino superwash. Wish me luck on chart 2!
> Sharon


We're still here! It took me a few times to get through the first chart, and a little farther on near the beginning of the next one, I somehow managed to drop the center stitch and realized I had a rat's nest and had to frog the whole thing! No lifeline - duh! If you will recall in cartoons when a character has a black cloud over his head? That was me! The learning curve was steep, but about half way through Chart 2, it started to get easier and easier.

The whole point is, you are not alone! You'll do just fine on Chart 2! Obviously you have the perseverence - a must in lace knitting to my way of thinking!

BTW, the yarn you're using sounds wonderful. Shiny Moss sounds like a lushious color! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I look forward to seeing the finished Ashton!

If you have any questions or comments, just post them and you will get responses - from Dee and/or one or more of us Ashton "graduates"!

P.S. Good luck on chart 2!


----------



## stevieland

sanaylor said:


> If anyone is still watching this KAL, I started my Ashton, finally! It took me 6 tries to make it through chart 1. But I did it. I am using Dream In Color Smooshy Yarn - 009 Shiny Moss. It is a fingering weight 100% Australian merino superwash. Wish me luck on chart 2!
> Sharon


We are here!!! Congratulations! I love the Smooshy yarn... it is a joy to work with. Good luck... we will certainly keep an eye out in case you need us.


----------



## sanaylor

sanaylor said:


> If anyone is still watching this KAL, I started my Ashton, finally! It took me 6 tries to make it through chart 1. But I did it. I am using Dream In Color Smooshy Yarn - 009 Shiny Moss. It is a fingering weight 100% Australian merino superwash. Wish me luck on chart 2!
> Sharon


I made it through chart 2 and part way through 2a. So far so good.


----------



## AlderRose

It is looking really good. Your shawlette is going to be scrumptious in that color.


----------



## CathyAnn

Love that green! WTG!


----------



## britgirl

Love the way it is looking. That is a really pretty colour.

Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Looks great so far. Like the green color yarn.


----------



## stevieland

I concur! You are doing a great job. It looks fantastic. I have a shawl in almost the same green color of that Smooshy and it is one of my favorites. There is something about that kind of green.... it is so luscious.


----------



## merry knitter

I just started my Ashton! What a BEAUTIFUL shawl! I'm making it for my Sister! It is not my first time reading charts, which I love! I just thought I would give it a whirl, before I start my Holbrook! I have so enjoyed reading all your comments. Dee, you are truly an amazing designer! I love all the details you put into this pattern...many will certainly benefit from it! I spent about 2 days reading all the comments on the Holbrook shawl! I feel like I know you gals and some of you are characters! LOL! I work part-time at my LYS, and am teaching some beginning knitting classes and also teach crochet. I have 2 precious grand kids, that I love to make things for. I love all things yarny and love to learn new things! I am finishing a pair of socks, have a scarf started, but couldn't wait to start this BEAUTIFUL shawl! I am so amazed at the creative talent here!

I'm using Mirasol, Nuna, wool, silk, and bamboo, in a blue color!


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> I just started my Ashton! What a BEAUTIFUL shawl! I'm making it for my Sister! It is not my first time reading charts, which I love! I just thought I would give it a whirl, before I start my Holbrook! I have so enjoyed reading all your comments. Dee, you are truly an amazing designer! I love all the details you put into this pattern...many will certainly benefit from it! I spent about 2 days reading all the comments on the Holbrook shawl! I feel like I know you gals and some of you are characters! LOL! I work part-time at my LYS, and am teaching some beginning knitting classes and also teach crochet. I have 2 precious grand kids, that I love to make things for. I love all things yarny and love to learn new things! I am finishing a pair of socks, have a scarf started, but couldn't wait to start this BEAUTIFUL shawl! I am so amazed at the creative talent here!
> 
> I'm using Mirasol, Nuna, wool, silk, and bamboo, in a blue color!


Hi!!! Cool, another new Ashton... welcome! You make me blush with your compliments! I'm glad you like the pattern and look forward to seeing the finished masterpiece. The yarn sounds yummy.

Yep, we do have some characters, don't we??? and I can tell that you would fit right in, so please join that KAL too when you are ready to knit Holbrook. My KALs never end.... You must have fun working at the LYS, I know I would.


----------



## merry knitter

Yes Dee, it is a great place to work! We have such wonderful customers...so fun to meet new people and talk about...what we love! I have only been knitting for about 8 years, crocheting about 6 years, and I'm 55! So, it's never too late to learn, is it? 

Now I need another snow day, so I can stay home all day and knit! LOL!
Happy Knitting!
Merry


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> Yes Dee, it is a great place to work! We have such wonderful customers...so fun to meet new people and talk about...what we love! I have only been knitting for about 8 years, crocheting about 6 years, and I'm 55! So, it's never too late to learn, is it?
> 
> Now I need another snow day, so I can stay home all day and knit! LOL!
> Happy Knitting!
> Merry


We are the same age and even though I knitted a bit when I was in elementary school, I had forgotten all of it when I picked it up again about the same time you did. If anyone would have told me even a couple of years ago that I would be selling my own patterns, and that people would actually buy them, I would have never believed it! So yes, it truly is never too late to learn.... aka you CAN teach an old dog new tricks... woof woof!


----------



## AlderRose

Merry, Beware! We have found that once we knit one of Dee's patterns we are addicted. You are going to love knitting the Ashton. It is an awesome pattern.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, once you do Ashton, you will be ready to do Alexandra, etc etc. Dee really has to work hard to be one step ahead of us.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Merry, Beware! We have found that once we knit one of Dee's patterns we are addicted. You are going to love knitting the Ashton. It is an awesome pattern.


----------



## Florida Gal

CathyAnn said:


> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.
> 
> It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> I am stuck on the silliest row. It is not even a hard row!!!! I have had to tink 4 times, even though I think I am reading stitches correctly and count as I go.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> Why is it the silliest things seem to get me?
> 
> I am on my 5th repeat of chart 2. I was planning to make it bigger....maybe this is Ashton's way of telling me it doesn't want to be bigger hahaha.
> 
> Just needed to vent!!
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! I'm at the very same place and have tinked and frogged this repeat three times. I am not discouraged, amazingly. I will NOT let it get the best of me.
> 
> It certainly helps to hear from someone else who's at the same stage. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us who knit the Ashton as our first lace shawl had the same problems. If you read back over the first half of this KAL, you'll see a record of some of our trials and tribulations. I'd mutter to myself, "I knit and I frog. Oops! Should have put in that lifeline! Aaaargh! Now I gotta tink back. Groan! NOT AGAIN!!!" And so on and so forth.... . The learning curve is steep, but it does get easier. It took me a little over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. You are NOT alone!
Click to expand...

How often do you put in a life line on the Ashton? I am getting ready to start it. Really nervous. Not sure I am good enough yet, but just finished my first sweater so I should be.


----------



## stevieland

Florida Gal said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.
> 
> It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> I am stuck on the silliest row. It is not even a hard row!!!! I have had to tink 4 times, even though I think I am reading stitches correctly and count as I go.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> Why is it the silliest things seem to get me?
> 
> I am on my 5th repeat of chart 2. I was planning to make it bigger....maybe this is Ashton's way of telling me it doesn't want to be bigger hahaha.
> 
> Just needed to vent!!
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! I'm at the very same place and have tinked and frogged this repeat three times. I am not discouraged, amazingly. I will NOT let it get the best of me.
> 
> It certainly helps to hear from someone else who's at the same stage. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us who knit the Ashton as our first lace shawl had the same problems. If you read back over the first half of this KAL, you'll see a record of some of our trials and tribulations. I'd mutter to myself, "I knit and I frog. Oops! Should have put in that lifeline! Aaaargh! Now I gotta tink back. Groan! NOT AGAIN!!!" And so on and so forth.... . The learning curve is steep, but it does get easier. It took me a little over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. You are NOT alone!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you put in a life line on the Ashton? I am getting ready to start it. Really nervous. Not sure I am good enough yet, but just finished my first sweater so I should be.
Click to expand...

A lot of people like to put them in at the end of each chart repeat.


----------



## sanaylor

Florida Gal said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.
> 
> It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> I am stuck on the silliest row. It is not even a hard row!!!! I have had to tink 4 times, even though I think I am reading stitches correctly and count as I go.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> Why is it the silliest things seem to get me?
> 
> I am on my 5th repeat of chart 2. I was planning to make it bigger....maybe this is Ashton's way of telling me it doesn't want to be bigger hahaha.
> 
> Just needed to vent!!
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! I'm at the very same place and have tinked and frogged this repeat three times. I am not discouraged, amazingly. I will NOT let it get the best of me.
> 
> It certainly helps to hear from someone else who's at the same stage. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us who knit the Ashton as our first lace shawl had the same problems. If you read back over the first half of this KAL, you'll see a record of some of our trials and tribulations. I'd mutter to myself, "I knit and I frog. Oops! Should have put in that lifeline! Aaaargh! Now I gotta tink back. Groan! NOT AGAIN!!!" And so on and so forth.... . The learning curve is steep, but it does get easier. It took me a little over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. You are NOT alone!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you put in a life line on the Ashton? I am getting ready to start it. Really nervous. Not sure I am good enough yet, but just finished my first sweater so I should be.
Click to expand...

I am also working on the ashton right now and it is my first shawl. Placing a lifeline after each repeat helps you keep track of the number completed and also makes sure you don't have to frog back to the beginning. I used lifelines several times yesterday so i guess I am now a pro at lifelines. It is so easy to get back on track. I am actually more relaxed while knitting using lifelines. One good tip I found online was to gather your knitting to the smaller flexible part of your circular needles. This makes it really easy to thread your lifeline through. Also I place mine after a purl row. Good luck!


----------



## Begin2Knit

:lol: OK; I'll advertise my ignorance again! I've just learnt what "frogging" is, after asking you clever people! Now I need to ask you what "Tinking" is please ?!


----------



## Florida Gal

Begin2Knit said:


> :lol: OK; I'll advertise my ignorance again! I've just learnt what "frogging" is, after asking you clever people! Now I need to ask you what "Tinking" is please ?!


Tink is Knit spelled backwards. It is when you take your stitches off the right needle and put them back on your left needle to undo your stitches to get back to a mistake. Best way to explain it.


----------



## merry knitter

Tink is simply: Knit spelled backwards! It's when you unknit your work...after you recognize your mistake, you unknit those stitches to go back to that place, to knit it correctly!

P. S. You are not ignorant! We all have to learn the knitting lingo...LOL!


----------



## AlderRose

Tinking is working backwards stitch by stitch. It might also include working downward a stitch, or a couple stitches, to fix a mistake several rows back.


----------



## AlderRose

You can tell how well we are acquainted with tinking. LOL.


----------



## Begin2Knit

THANK-YOU "Pacific Rose", "Merry Knitter" & "Florida Gal" for your kind & prompt explanations. I'm most grateful. I had a good laugh about "Frogging" meaning "rip it, rip it, rip it, I would never have worked out what "tink" was.Many. many thank-you's!


----------



## Dreamfli

Is there a row by row count sheet for Ashton? I am going to teach a class with this pattern and I know it's easy to loose count. I got really hung up on the counting when I did my first one.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli, I don't remember there being a row count sheet, but that doesn't mean there isn't one. I don't have the pattern in front of me, but it seems like Dee included stitch counts at the end of each chart. It would be easy to make a stitch count chart: subtracting 4 stitches for every knit row. 

Those extra repeats of that 2nd (?) chart, and the leaf repeat will make things more interesting and keep you on your toes and out of trouble. LOL.


----------



## Dreamfli

Haha I don't know about out of trouble but it should be fun. I am going to urge the ladies to dpstay with the shawlette size for their first lace project.


----------



## britgirl

I thought there were a counts for a couple of the charts in the original KAL.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Having them all working on the same thing will create less headaches for you. Have fun! 

I'm listening to my daughter teach her 9 yr old to knit. Pretty cool. This little gal is a perfectionist and has a tizzy fit when she makes mistakes. Maybe knitting isn't the thing for her to learn... Here I am with 55 years experience and still making mistakes???? hmph. Maybe I need to have more tizzy fits.


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> I thought there were a counts for a couple of the charts in the original KAL.
> 
> Sue


I thought so too; Dee posted them.


----------



## lifeline

Florida Gal said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sennaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this entire forum I decided to give this a try.
> 
> It took me three tries to get started, but once I got going I was doing okay. I have been religiously placing lifelines and had to use my first one, but smooth (and slow) sailing since then.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> I am stuck on the silliest row. It is not even a hard row!!!! I have had to tink 4 times, even though I think I am reading stitches correctly and count as I go.
> 
> <sigh>
> 
> Why is it the silliest things seem to get me?
> 
> I am on my 5th repeat of chart 2. I was planning to make it bigger....maybe this is Ashton's way of telling me it doesn't want to be bigger hahaha.
> 
> Just needed to vent!!
> 
> Happy knitting everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! I'm at the very same place and have tinked and frogged this repeat three times. I am not discouraged, amazingly. I will NOT let it get the best of me.
> 
> It certainly helps to hear from someone else who's at the same stage. Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us who knit the Ashton as our first lace shawl had the same problems. If you read back over the first half of this KAL, you'll see a record of some of our trials and tribulations. I'd mutter to myself, "I knit and I frog. Oops! Should have put in that lifeline! Aaaargh! Now I gotta tink back. Groan! NOT AGAIN!!!" And so on and so forth.... . The learning curve is steep, but it does get easier. It took me a little over a month and a half to complete the Ashton. You are NOT alone!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often do you put in a life line on the Ashton? I am getting ready to start it. Really nervous. Not sure I am good enough yet, but just finished my first sweater so I should be.
Click to expand...

As others have said I put a lifeline in at the end of each chart/chart repeat. And sometimes if I found a particular row tricky I would put one in at the end of that row too, even if it wasn't at the end of a chart


----------



## EqLady

I don't believe any stitch count charts were published other than the ones Dee included on the pattern. It's easy enough to do, however. I count the stitches for each chart before I even start - not all rows are the same, some counts don't change. Just add a stitch for a yarnover and subtract one for the decreases.


----------



## britgirl

The only one I know of for sure was for Chart 3 as I had PMd Dee about that and she had posted one for that. Not sure whether it was in the original KAL or the second part.

Sue


EqLady said:


> I don't believe any stitch count charts were published other than the ones Dee included on the pattern. It's easy enough to do, however. I count the stitches for each chart before I even start - not all rows are the same, some counts don't change. Just add a stitch for a yarnover and subtract one for the decreases.


----------



## Begin2Knit

Please pardon my ignorance again, but 
1) is a "chart" a complete pattern section, or maybe it would be better to call it a set of rows that form the repetitive pattern? 
2) what is a "lifeline" that one would put in at the end of a chart/chart repeat??


----------



## britgirl

I am actually knitting an Ashton at present. My granddaughter really liked my original one and picked out some yarn for one. Her birthday is on 26th so I would like to be able to have it ready by then. I am also trying to learn Magic Loop right now too. It was one of my goals for last year, but just never happened, so I am taking advantage of the workshop on KP.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

A chart is a number of rows, showing both the pattern repeats and the stitches before and after the pattern repeats. In Ashton, eg, chart 2 has 12 rows, but the pattern requires that these rows (ie chart 2) be repeated 5 times. Charts can be very useful as a visual tool, as you can get an idea of a stitch's placement relative to the previous row. I find them much easier to understand and use that patterns which rely purely on written instructions. Having been introduced to charts by Dee, I have no wish to go back to written instructions!

A lifeline is a form of insurance as it were, so if you make a mistake you only frog back certain number of rows to the last lifeline, where you pick up once again. With lace knitting that can be very helpful. When I first started knitting lace I relied on lifelines, but now I feel confident enough that I no longer use them. You are threading a piece of yarn through the stitches, so if you have to frog back, you can only go as far as that lifeline and it prevents you from losing the stitches on that row. As of a year ago, I too had not a clue what a lifeline was!

Sue


Begin2Knit said:


> Please pardon my ignorance again, but
> 1) is a "chart" a complete pattern section, or maybe it would be better to call it a set of rows that form the repetitive pattern?
> 2) what is a "lifeline" that one would put in at the end of a chart/chart repeat??


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Is there a row by row count sheet for Ashton? I am going to teach a class with this pattern and I know it's easy to loose count. I got really hung up on the counting when I did my first one.


I have a sheet for Charts 3 and 4 on my computer at home. There is not one for the other charts, since each row increases by 4 stitches consistently throughout for Charts 1 and 2 and 2a.

Can you PM me here asking for the sheet so I don't forget, as I am at work now? I'll attach it here on the KAL since we have a couple new folks here and you can download and save it to your computer then.


----------



## CathyAnn

About lifelines... I find size 5 perle cotton to work extremely well for fingering and lace weight yarns. There is no fuzz to it, and it's tightly twisted and thick enough so it is very easy to pick up stitches compared to some other fibers that have been suggested for lifelines.


----------



## EqLady

Begin2Knit said:


> Please pardon my ignorance again, but
> 1) is a "chart" a complete pattern section, or maybe it would be better to call it a set of rows that form the repetitive pattern?
> 2) what is a "lifeline" that one would put in at the end of a chart/chart repeat??


As to frequency of lifelines: on leaf bud chart 2, on row 4. On 2a, on row 4 and 12. Chart 3, row 6, 14,and 24. Chart 4, row 10. I can hear some knitters snickering, but on your first lace project you don't want to get frustrated with starting over again and again. Always insert the lifeline on a purl row. I knit four other lace shawls after my first Ashton before I knit the second one; I didn't use any lifelines on it, so you really do get accustomed to lace.


----------



## Florida Gal

were there corrections on the Ashton?
I thought I saw them somewhere.


----------



## Dreamfli

I have made up Sheets for Charts 1, 2, 2a 3 and 4. Also have sheets for 2 and 2a 3 and 4 for an upsize to 7 repeats. Thank you Britgirl for your numbers, they were a big help. Any one needs copies Pm me and I can send them to you.


----------



## stevieland

Florida Gal said:


> were there corrections on the Ashton?
> I thought I saw them somewhere.


No corrections, the pattern is fine as is. Just a sheet that had stitch counts for charts 3 and 4.


----------



## Florida Gal

stevieland said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> were there corrections on the Ashton?
> I thought I saw them somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> No corrections, the pattern is fine as is. Just a sheet that had stitch counts for charts 3 and 4.
Click to expand...

maybe that is what I was thinking about.
Or maybe the Holbrook or the Liz. I have them all.
Wishful thinking. Tonight I am going to sit down and read the entire pattern for the 3rd time, make notes and hopfully start the Ashton.


----------



## EqLady

Just jump in, Florida Girl, you'll be amazed what you can do!


----------



## merry knitter

Ok..I have 5 skeins of Mirasol Nuna, which is a sport weight...955 yds.
I am planning on knitting it bigger and after reading the pattern, I should continue to repeat the Leaf Bud Chart 2.

I'm just wondering how many times should I do that? Any of you Math brains, have an idea about that? No hurry...still on chart #1!

Thanks,
Merry&#128156;


----------



## AlderRose

When I made my Dragon Wing Ashton, I repeated Chart 2 six times and then repeated Rows 15-24 of Chart 3 three times. The repeat of those rows will give you extra rows of leaves. I really like the balance those repeats gave the shawl. That one is made with fingering weight yarn, so using sport weight, yours will be larger. You can find photos of it in my projects on Ravelry. I'm AlderRose there.


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> Ok..I have 5 skeins of Mirasol Nuna, which is a sport weight...955 yds.
> I am planning on knitting it bigger and after reading the pattern, I should continue to repeat the Leaf Bud Chart 2.
> 
> I'm just wondering how many times should I do that? Any of you Math brains, have an idea about that? No hurry...still on chart #1!
> 
> Thanks,
> Merry💜


I used fingering for a larger version, which is this one here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116465-1.html

I know it may be hard to see well because of the yarn. But I did 2 extra repeats of Chart 2 and 2 extra rows of Chart 3 leaves rows 15-24. It was about 72" x 34" so in sport weight it would be bigger. I like having 4 rows of leaves at the end to balance out the bigger size personally. I used 675 yards. Again, in sport weight, you would use a bit more probably.


----------



## merry knitter

Thanks girls...that helps a lot! Didn't realize until today, that I'm knitting with sport weight...LOL! At least I have enough yarn for the bigger size!
Merry&#128156;


----------



## AlderRose

It seems that Dee's patterns look good in yarn of all weights, but I haven't seen one made with bulky yet.


----------



## britgirl

That would be an interesting shawl to see.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> It seems that Dee's patterns look good in yarn of all weights, but I haven't seen one made with bulky yet.


----------



## AlderRose

Wonder what size needles we'd need to use.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> Wonder what size needles we'd need to use.


11 or 13 but it would take a lot of figuring to get it sized right


----------



## AlderRose

Our elbows would stick through the lace design.


----------



## britgirl

And it would probably be down to my knees or below.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Our elbows would stick through the lace design.


----------



## AlderRose

We would feel like kids playing dress-up.


----------



## CathyAnn

We'd have to wear much larger sized clothes so they'd be in scale with the shawls! Anyone for Halloween?????


----------



## merry knitter

Starting on Chart 2! This would be an excellent pattern to teach, wouldn't it? All I can say is, that Dee went into great detail, so that everyone would be successful at lace knitting! As I read over this pattern, I think to myself,"That's exactly what I need to know! "

Thank you Dee for all the time you put into your wonderful patterns and for sharing them with us! We are blessed!
Merry &#128156;


----------



## CathyAnn

merry knitter said:


> Starting on Chart 2! This would be an excellent pattern to teach, wouldn't it? All I can say is, that Dee went into great detail, so that everyone would be successful at lace knitting! As I read over this pattern, I think to myself,"That's exactly what I need to know! "
> 
> Thank you Dee for all the time you put into your wonderful patterns and for sharing them with us! We are blessed!
> Merry &#55357;&#56476;


You've got that right!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

If it weren't for the Ashton Shawlette pattern and KAL, and Dee's support (and PATIENCE), I would not be a lace knitter today. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## EqLady

Ada, I had the same problem when I started Ashton. What I did, and still do, is use three markers, one just inside each pair of edge stitches, and one after the center stitch. Remember that these three stitches are NOT on the charts and that each chart is only one half of a shawl row. Before you start stitching, count the number of stitches you need to have on your needle to complete the white section closest to the center. For row 1, that is 10 stitches; now go to the marker after the center stitch and count out those 10 stitches plus one for the center stitch. Place a marker there. Do the same for the other half of the shawl, to the left of the center stitch. Count from the EDGE of the left side those ten stitches and place another marker. With the placement of the center marker where it is, you will always have one stitch more on the right side than on the left side of center.

Now begin your stitching, knitting two edge stitches, yarn over, knit five white stitches. Then you are at the blue section - knit 12 stitches. For this particular row, you are now at a marker to begin the second section of white stitches. Knit those 10 white stitches, yarn over and then knit the center stitch. You are now at the center marker. Now go back to the beginning of the chart, the first section of white stitches. Yarn over and knit 5, then knit the blue section of 12 stitches. You should be at another marker. Then knit the last ten white stitches, yarn over, knit the two edge stitches.

To see how this works on subsequent rows, look at row 11. You need 15 stitches on your needles before the center stitch to complete the white section immediately following the blue section (7 knit stitches, three for the sl1-k2tog-psso, 5 knit stitches). Count 15 back from the center stitch and add one for the center, then place a marker. Knit the first white section, then the blue, which should put you at a marker to do the white section and the center stitch, then repeat the chart for the left side of the shawl.

On subsequent repeats of the chart, if you place your markers this way, you will always knit the first white section, then KNIT THE BLUE SECTION OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU REACH A MARKER, then knit the second white section, followed by the center stitch, THEN REPEAT THE CHART AGAIN, ending with the two edge stitches.

I know everybody that has knit this shawl has had a different way of doing it and will share that with you. This is just what worked for me. One of these will click! Hang in there!!

If you can't get the charts copied in color, just take a colored pencil or marker or crayon and outline the "blue" section to make it stand out.


----------



## stevieland

Eqlady, excellent advice!


----------



## Florida Gal

Can anyone help me out. I just started using a life line. The only white anything I had was DMC thread. I am using Knit Picks Interchangables. I cannot get all 6 strands through the hole in the needle so I had to use 3 strands. 3 does not seem stable enough. I think if I had to tink back to the life line the floss would disappear into the knitting. Also I have a hard time keeping from knitting the floss in with the next row I am knitting. There must be something better.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> Can anyone help me out. I just started using a life line. The only white anything I had was DMC thread. I am using Knit Picks Interchangables. I cannot get all 6 strands through the hole in the needle so I had to use 3 strands. 3 does not seem stable enough. I think if I had to tink back to the life line the floss would disappear into the knitting. Also I have a hard time keeping from knitting the floss in with the next row I am knitting. There must be something better.


I use buttonhole twist, a sturdy sewing thread sold at JoAnn's; it fits nicely in the KnitPicks needle. Others use crochet thread and most will recommend that you steer clear of dental floss. Some people use an extra cable; I haven'ttried that yet. Use split markers so they don't get caught in the lifeline; you just need to pay a little more attention with each stitch following a lifeline row, which should be on a purl row. After you insert the lifeline, push all the stitches to the cable, take each end of the cable and give it a tug to pull the lifeline away from the stitches. If you have to frog, pull gently as you get to the lifeline row. Hope this helps.


----------



## Florida Gal

EqLady said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out. I just started using a life line. The only white anything I had was DMC thread. I am using Knit Picks Interchangables. I cannot get all 6 strands through the hole in the needle so I had to use 3 strands. 3 does not seem stable enough. I think if I had to tink back to the life line the floss would disappear into the knitting. Also I have a hard time keeping from knitting the floss in with the next row I am knitting. There must be something better.
> 
> 
> 
> I use buttonhole twist, a sturdy sewing thread sold at JoAnn's; it fits nicely in the KnitPicks needle. Others use crochet thread and most will recommend that you steer clear of dental floss. Some people use an extra cable; I haven'ttried that yet. Use split markers so they don't get caught in the lifeline; you just need to pay a little more attention with each stitch following a lifeline row, which should be on a purl row. After you insert the lifeline, push all the stitches to the cable, take each end of the cable and give it a tug to pull the lifeline away from the stitches. If you have to frog, pull gently as you get to the lifeline row. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

I will be at JoAnns tomorrow so I will look for the buttonhole twist. I have never seen that so I will have to ask them. Thanks


----------



## EqLady

Just take a needle with you to be sure whatever you get fits in the hole. You could try the crochet thread too. Just looked at my lifeline material - it is Coats Dual Duty Extra Strong for Jeans.


----------



## Florida Gal

EqLady said:


> Just take a needle with you to be sure whatever you get fits in the hole. You could try the crochet thread too. Just looked at my lifeline material - it is Coats Dual Duty Extra Strong for Jeans.


With thread don't you feel it is so small it could slip down into the knit loop and still pull out. I feel it needs to be large enough to hole the loop up so a knitting needle can be inserted. Thankfully I have not used my life lines yet but I am still on chart #1. I am positive with my history I will have to use a lifeline eventually. I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.


----------



## stevieland

Florida Gal said:


> ... I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.


That is completely normal... many people have started over a lot more than that! So you are in good company. Think of it like practice...if you were learning an instrument, you would not expect it to be perfect the first time. Lace knitting is not that much different at first.


----------



## merry knitter

1st repeat of Chart 2, Leaf Bud done...have I said how much I LOVE this shawl?
Decided to make a row by row stitch count, since I'm going to do more than 5 repeats of this chart!
Why do I have to work today, when I could be knitting? Oh, that's right...I work in a yarn shop...so I'm not sad after all...LOL!
Happy Thursday!
Merry&#128156;


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just take a needle with you to be sure whatever you get fits in the hole. You could try the crochet thread too. Just looked at my lifeline material - it is Coats Dual Duty Extra Strong for Jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> With thread don't you feel it is so small it could slip down into the knit loop and still pull out. I feel it needs to be large enough to hole the loop up so a knitting needle can be inserted. Thankfully I have not used my life lines yet but I am still on chart #1. I am positive with my history I will have to use a lifeline eventually. I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.
Click to expand...

I haven't had that happen, and I frogged a LOT in the beginning. I find it best, if I have to frog, to lay the piece on the table and gently pull the knitted rows out with one hand while holding the piece flat with the other. That way, I don't distort any stitching by pulling too fast or too tight. The loops you need to go back into aren't disturbed that way. Anyway, that works for me. The "thread" I use is pretty heavy.


----------



## Debiknit

I use the crochet cotton thread for doilies etc. I usually
either have an extra set of markers or run the thread thru
with a darning needles going around the markers in place.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely normal... many people have started over a lot more than that! So you are in good company. Think of it like practice...if you were learning an instrument, you would not expect it to be perfect the first time. Lace knitting is not that much different at first.
Click to expand...

Dee, I have often thought of learning to knit lace this way. Like learning an instrument, it takes practice, practice, practice. Don't I know!!!


----------



## britgirl

That is so true. Isn't it wonderful when you see it all coming together and your confidence increasing. Believe me, perseverance pays off, when you see the end product, that you thought you could never make, and lo and behold it is right there before your eyes, and you just want to keep on handling it, wondering with disbelief that you did it. Additionally you are amazed that someone had the talent to create this beautiful thing that you just made. Having finished this first one, you find that you want to try another one and push your learning curve a little more. Dee has done a fantastic thing, not only by designing the Ashton, but going on and designing even more beautiful shawls, each time introducing some new technique for us to learn. You can't help but wonder each time you finish her latest design, just what will she challenge us with next.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely normal... many people have started over a lot more than that! So you are in good company. Think of it like practice...if you were learning an instrument, you would not expect it to be perfect the first time. Lace knitting is not that much different at first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, I have often thought of learning to knit lace this way. Like learning an instrument, it takes practice, practice, practice. Don't I know!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> That is so true. Isn't it wonderful when you see it all coming together and your confidence increasing. Believe me, perseverance pays off, when you see the end product, that you thought you could never make, and lo and behold it is right there before your eyes, and you just want to keep on handling it, wondering with disbelief that you did it. Additionally you are amazed that someone had the talent to create this beautiful thing that you just made. Having finished this first one, you find that you want to try another one and push your learning curve a little more. Dee has done a fantastic thing, not only by designing the Ashton, but going on and designing even more beautiful shawls, each time introducing some new technique for us to learn. You can't help but wonder each time you finish her latest design, just what will she challenge us with next.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely normal... many people have started over a lot more than that! So you are in good company. Think of it like practice...if you were learning an instrument, you would not expect it to be perfect the first time. Lace knitting is not that much different at first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dee, I have often thought of learning to knit lace this way. Like learning an instrument, it takes practice, practice, practice. Don't I know!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Amen, Sue! Right on! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Florida Gal

stevieland said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have only started over with this Ashton about 5 or 6 times.
> 
> 
> 
> That is completely normal... many people have started over a lot more than that! So you are in good company. Think of it like practice...if you were learning an instrument, you would not expect it to be perfect the first time. Lace knitting is not that much different at first.
Click to expand...

I look forward to the day I say " piece of cake ". Bring on another one. My husband and I are taking a cruise the first part of April. I would love to take the Ashton with me. (To wear) At this rate, not sure.


----------



## Florida Gal

I have finally reached row 13 of chart 1. When doing the SL1, K2tog, psso, and I do the YO first, I have to really pay attention to where my slipped stitch is and the YO is. When making sure the slipped stitch is the one I pass over the K2tog it looks a little funny and I am not sure it is right. How do I know if it is correct.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> I have finally reached row 13 of chart 1. When doing the SL1, K2tog, psso, and I do the YO first, I have to really pay attention to where my slipped stitch is and the YO is. When making sure the slipped stitch is the one I pass over the K2tog it looks a little funny and I am not sure it is right. How do I know if it is correct.


I STILL have to be careful with those PSSOs! The yarn over will almost be laying over the slipped stitch. Try just spreading out the stitches a bit on the right needle - the yarnover should slant from left to right (top to bottom) and the slipped stitch should be more upright. I'll do a quick search and see what I can find in videos. As to looking off, when it is stretched out it should be fine.


----------



## Florida Gal

At one time I would count my stitches before I knit to make sure there were enough to knit the pattern. I was on row 7 of chart 2 but had to frog back to row 5. Can't find where I am making the mistake. When I got to the end of the row and ready to do my border stitch, there were 3 stitches left. When I got to my center stitch it was perfectly lined up but there must have been a mistake on the second half. I wish the pattern told you how many stitches you should have on each row. I try to count them myself but that is not working out. I come up with a different number than I need. Wouldn't you count the YO's as a stitch. Thank goodness for the lifelines. I am using #10 crochet thread and it works ok, but it still wants to disappear into the stitches. It is the only thing I can thread through the hole in my interchangeable.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> At one time I would count my stitches before I knit to make sure there were enough to knit the pattern. I was on row 7 of chart 2 but had to frog back to row 5. Can't find where I am making the mistake. When I got to the end of the row and ready to do my border stitch, there were 3 stitches left. When I got to my center stitch it was perfectly lined up but there must have been a mistake on the second half. I wish the pattern told you how many stitches you should have on each row. I try to count them myself but that is not working out. I come up with a different number than I need. Wouldn't you count the YO's as a stitch. Thank goodness for the lifelines. I am using #10 crochet thread and it works ok, but it still wants to disappear into the stitches. It is the only thing I can thread through the hole in my interchangeable.


Hello, Florida Gal - maybe I can help. When you finish chart 1, you should have 59 stitches on your needle. At the end of the first repeat of chart 2, you should have 83 and at the end of the second, 107; third repeat 131, fourth repeat 155, fifth repeat 179. For chart 2, each repeat adds 24 stitches. For row 1 of the first repeat, you add four stitches (two yarnovers on each side of center) and you subtract none (there are no K2tog or SSKs to decrease), so at the end of row 1 you should have 59 + 4 or 63. Row 2 is worked even. Row 3 is similar: two yarnovers on each side of center and no decreases, so your stitch count should be 63 + 4 or 67. For row 5, there are 10 yarnovers (5 each side) and 6 SSK decreases, for a net increase of 4, so your count should be 71. For row 7, you have 8 yarnovers and 6 decreases on each side, for a net increase of 4 stitches so your count should be 75. Remember that the purl side is worked even, so that count is the same as the previous one. Hope this helps. Before I start on a chart, I count and note at the end of each right side row what my count should be. If I'm off, I don't have far to go to make a correction.
Kay


----------



## Florida Gal

EqLady said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time I would count my stitches before I knit to make sure there were enough to knit the pattern. I was on row 7 of chart 2 but had to frog back to row 5. Can't find where I am making the mistake. When I got to the end of the row and ready to do my border stitch, there were 3 stitches left. When I got to my center stitch it was perfectly lined up but there must have been a mistake on the second half. I wish the pattern told you how many stitches you should have on each row. I try to count them myself but that is not working out. I come up with a different number than I need. Wouldn't you count the YO's as a stitch. Thank goodness for the lifelines. I am using #10 crochet thread and it works ok, but it still wants to disappear into the stitches. It is the only thing I can thread through the hole in my interchangeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Florida Gal - maybe I can help. When you finish chart 1, you should have 59 stitches on your needle. At the end of the first repeat of chart 2, you should have 83 and at the end of the second, 107; third repeat 131, fourth repeat 155, fifth repeat 179. For chart 2, each repeat adds 24 stitches. For row 1 of the first repeat, you add four stitches (two yarnovers on each side of center) and you subtract none (there are no K2tog or SSKs to decrease), so at the end of row 1 you should have 59 + 4 or 63. Row 2 is worked even. Row 3 is similar: two yarnovers on each side of center and no decreases, so your stitch count should be 63 + 4 or 67. For row 5, there are 10 yarnovers (5 each side) and 6 SSK decreases, for a net increase of 4, so your count should be 71. For row 7, you have 8 yarnovers and 6 decreases on each side, for a net increase of 4 stitches so your count should be 75. Remember that the purl side is worked even, so that count is the same as the previous one. Hope this helps. Before I start on a chart, I count and note at the end of each right side row what my count should be. If I'm off, I don't have far to go to make a correction.
> Kay
Click to expand...

Thanks Charlotte for all your information. I can't figure out what I am doing wrong. I literally move 2 rows forward and 1 row back. I have split stitches and had to go back, somehow dropped a stitch don't know how. I am being so careful. I have a piece of paper that covers all the stitches except the one I am knitting. Then I move it to the next stitch and knit that. I had to do that because I kept loosing my place. At the time I am knitting a row I think it is perfect but I get to the end to find there is a mistake.. I can't imagine I will ever be able to finish this. At one time I was sure I would stick with this and finish it. Tomorrow I will try again and if it is still frustrating me I may not go on. It's starting to not be fun. If the lifelines were easier to use it would be fine but they keep sinking into my stitches and causing more mistakes. As you can tell I am just getting very frustrated. Crazy me, I have already ordered yarn for 2 other shawl. What was I thinking..


----------



## EqLady

One other thing to try would be to place a marker after you finish each section. Be sure that you are "reading" your stitches correctly before you move on to the next section. If you place markers this way, between white and blue sections, remove them as you purl back on the wrong side because their position will change on the next pattern row. I can feel your frustration. Now might be a good time to just put it aside for a day or two. Then, before you pick it up again, read through all the instructions and notes again before stitching on it. We have all been where you are now and you will get past this!


----------



## DanaKay

Florida Gal, 
I think you just need to relax if you can only work one row or even half a row a day successfully, then so be it. Stop then go on to something else and come back fresh the next day. Most certainly would end your frustration. No need to get frustrated really this is only needles and thread.

I will say once you finish one and go to work a second it will fall into place so easy, you will wonder why you had such a time of it with the first one.

Frustration only defeats your desired result and only you can control that unfortunately.

Once you learn how to read your stitches and how they should look, you will know much sooner when you have made a mis- stitch and go back to fix it that much faster.

Everyone pretty much in this KAL have gone through the same things you are going through. So you either make up your mind to do the learning curve or not. It's totally your choice. Thousands of these shawls have been made to my understanding.
How far into this shawl are you? I think you need to lighten up on yourself, relax and enjoy the process even if it means redoing it many many times. Or yes, you can give up on yourself.
Just my opinion of course and just saying!


----------



## Florida Gal

Thanks to both of you above. I may put it aside for a few days. To answer one question. I am only on chart 2 and have not been able to finish that. I keep having to go back to row 5. If I knew what I am doing wrong would help, but I think everything is good but get to the end and find a mistake. I am going to pull out some big old fat yarn and some fat needles today and knit a scarf. Will try to pick it back up maybe Tuesday. Did I mention that I am a perfectionist? Not doing a very good job at it.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> Thanks to both of you above. I may put it aside for a few days. To answer one question. I am only on chart 2 and have not been able to finish that. I keep having to go back to row 5. If I knew what I am doing wrong would help, but I think everything is good but get to the end and find a mistake. I am going to pull out some big old fat yarn and some fat needles today and knit a scarf. Will try to pick it back up maybe Tuesday. Did I mention that I am a perfectionist? Not doing a very good job at it.


I just took another look at leaf bud chart 2 and row 5. Is your stitch count right on for 4 (the purl row) but now after you do row 5? Could it be that the numbers sitting in the blue and white sections are confusing? They show the total number of knit stitches between non-knit stitches, or between the first ssk and the first yarnover in the blue section. I ignored those when making this, especially on subsequent rows where you repeat the blue part more than once. I use a long magnet strip under the line I'm working on and, starting the row, cover up everything except that first white section. When the white section is done, cover it and the other white section and work on the blue one. Then cover the first white and blue sections and work the last white one. If your stitch count is wrong after row 5, you probably missed a yarnover somewhere. Can you give us a better idea where you think you are going wrong? Too many stitches? Not enough?
Kay


----------



## Florida Gal

EqLady said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to both of you above. I may put it aside for a few days. To answer one question. I am only on chart 2 and have not been able to finish that. I keep having to go back to row 5. If I knew what I am doing wrong would help, but I think everything is good but get to the end and find a mistake. I am going to pull out some big old fat yarn and some fat needles today and knit a scarf. Will try to pick it back up maybe Tuesday. Did I mention that I am a perfectionist? Not doing a very good job at it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just took another look at leaf bud chart 2 and row 5. Is your stitch count right on for 4 (the purl row) but now after you do row 5? Could it be that the numbers sitting in the blue and white sections are confusing? They show the total number of knit stitches between non-knit stitches, or between the first ssk and the first yarnover in the blue section. I ignored those when making this, especially on subsequent rows where you repeat the blue part more than once. I use a long magnet strip under the line I'm working on and, starting the row, cover up everything except that first white section. When the white section is done, cover it and the other white section and work on the blue one. Then cover the first white and blue sections and work the last white one. If your stitch count is wrong after row 5, you probably missed a yarnover somewhere. Can you give us a better idea where you think you are going wrong? Too many stitches? Not enough?
> Kay
Click to expand...

Well, the lat time I did row 5 (this morning) some of my stitches looked pulled together. Can't explain it. I did discover that instead if pulling all my stitches off my needles to use the lifeline, I just start tinking following the lifeline back. Then I do find some problems but not sure what I am doing to create them. Just got back from running some errands and I am determined to finish chart 1 (first go round)
The repeat 5 includes the first working of chart 1 right? In other words it is a total of 5.
I think I understand the blue areas but will have to go back and read to make sure. I think I understand that after I stitch a blue area, I stitch it again, right next to it. Is that correct?
I am using a magnet too. I don't think I could do it if I did not use it. 
Thanks for your help..
Beth


----------



## EqLady

OK, let's start over - You do Chart 1, rows 1-26, one time and end with 59 stitches. Then put that chart away, you don't need it any more.

Chart 2, rows 1-12, you do in its entirety 5 times. Each repeat of those 12 rows adds 24 stitches. For the first repeat, you're knitting the chart as it is shown, adding only the two edge stitches at each end and the center stitch; those three stitches aren't on the chart. For each right side row of the second repeat, you knit the edge stitches, the white section, do the blue section twice, the white section, the center stitch, the white section, the blue section twice, the white section, then the edge stitches. 

Here is an earlier comment I made - What I do is use three markers, one just inside each pair of edge stitches, and one after the center stitch. Remember that these three stitches are NOT on the charts and that each chart is only one half of a shawl row. Before you start stitching, count the number of stitches you need to have on your needle to complete the white section closest to the center. For row 1, that is 10 stitches; now go to the marker after the center stitch and count back those 10 stitches plus one for the center stitch and place a marker there (it will be 11 stitches before the center stitch). Do the same for the other half of the shawl; count from the EDGE of the left side those ten stitches and place another marker. With the placement of the center marker where it is, you will always have one stitch more on the right side than on the left side of center.

Now begin your stitching, knitting two edge stitches, yarn over, knit five white stitches. Then you are at the blue section - knit 12 stitches. For this particular row, you are now at a marker to begin the second section of white stitches. Knit those 10 white stitches, yarn over and then knit the center stitch. You are now at the center marker. Now go back to the beginning of the chart, the first section of white stitches. Yarn over and knit 5, then knit the blue section of 12 stitches. You should be at another marker. Then knit the last ten white stitches, yarn over, knit the two edge stitches.

To see how this works on subsequent rows, look at row 11. You need 15 stitches on your needles before the center stitch to complete the white section immediately following the blue section (7 knit stitches, three for the sl1-k2tog-psso, 5 knit stitches). Count 15 back from the center stitch and add one for the center, then place a marker. Knit the first white section, then the blue, which should put you at a marker to do the white section and the center stitch, then repeat the chart for the left side of the shawl.

On subsequent repeats of the chart, if you place your markers this way, you will always knit the first white section, then KNIT THE BLUE SECTION OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU REACH A MARKER, then knit the second white section, followed by the center stitch, THEN REPEAT THE CHART AGAIN, ending with the two edge stitches.

Let me know if this helps.
Kay


----------



## stevieland

Florida Gal said:


> Well, the lat time I did row 5 (this morning) some of my stitches looked pulled together. Can't explain it. I did discover that instead if pulling all my stitches off my needles to use the lifeline, I just start tinking following the lifeline back. Then I do find some problems but not sure what I am doing to create them. Just got back from running some errands and I am determined to finish chart 1 (first go round)
> The repeat 5 includes the first working of chart 1 right? In other words it is a total of 5.
> I think I understand the blue areas but will have to go back and read to make sure. I think I understand that after I stitch a blue area, I stitch it again, right next to it. Is that correct?
> I am using a magnet too. I don't think I could do it if I did not use it.
> Thanks for your help..
> Beth


Why don't you post a picture of your knitting so we can see what you are doing?

Also, regarding lifelines, you may with to try using a blunt needle to sew the lifeline into a purl row after you are finished knitting it. Here is a link:






This way, you could using a bit thicker thread than you are using since it appears you are having trouble with how thin it is since you have been limited to what will thread in that hole in your needles.

Also, are you verifying every right side row after you knit it with the stitches on the chart? Counting is not necessarily enough to ensure perfection on lace knitting. You would want to check each stitch to make sure that you have the correct stitches on your needles. So for Row 5 Chart 2, you want to double check that you have 2 border stitches, then 3 knit st, then YO SSK, then 10 knit stitches, then YO SSK, then 10 knit st, etc. You check these across the entire row after every single RS row.

If you verify that the stitches on your needles are the proper stitches per the chart, you really don't even need to count. That way you can easily fix a missing YO on the WS row, or tink back and fix while you are on the current row, which is much easier and less demoralizing than ripping back rows and rows.


----------



## ftmum22

What am I missing? I am at Row Chart 3 Row 5. I have a stitch left before my marker.


----------



## EqLady

Did you leave the marker in place from a previous row? If you did, it would be in the wrong place.


----------



## ftmum22

It's the marker from Row 3, I only slipped it in the following purl row. Is it supposed to move a stitch ahead in this row?


----------



## EqLady

I can't speak to how much it will move, only that it will move, since I didn't use markers between repeats at all. If you look back up a few posts, you will see my explanation of how I used markers only in 3 places. That way you aren't constantly moving them. I think if you just knit out the row according to the pattern your count will be right.


----------



## stevieland

ftmum22 said:


> What am I missing? I am at Row Chart 3 Row 5. I have a stitch left before my marker.


You are just fine! On that row and some subsequent rows on both Charts 3 and 4, the decreases that fall on either side of the pattern repeats can grab their first stitch from the other side of the pattern repeat. This can happen with certain types of lace patterns.

Specifically on Row 5, that first SSK that is the first stitch of the 12 in the pattern repeat grabs its first stitch from the last white stitch to the right of it.

In this case, I strongly recommend to remove the markers for these rows and just read the knitting below to make sure that your stitches are lining up properly. Otherwise, you will have to remove the marker each time you make the decrease and then put it back. Hope that helps!


----------



## DanaKay

Yep, sometimes markers are not your friend! If you feel you must use them to keep on track, then remove them on the purl back row and replace them on the new pattern row. 
Dee has warned about markers many times. Good to repeat as the warning gets lost in the KAL pages.


----------



## Florida Gal

Thanks Charlotte and Dee,
The issue I have been having with my lifeline is no longer an issue. Instead of pulling my needles out and trying to feed my knitting back onto my needles, I now just start tinking back and follow the lifeline as I feed them back on. That was one of the most frustrating and time consuming things for me. I think the biggest problem for me has been split stitches on my K2tog and SSK. I am trying to look at that particular stitch as I do it to make sure it is not split. I am using an acrylic needle as my nickel plated was too slippery and my Harmony one is near the same color as my yarn. Not crazy about the acrylic as the tip seems to be a little blunt and may be why I am splitting stitches.

Thanks Charlotte for the detailed explanations. I think I understand the repeats. By the way in my last thread, I meant chart 2 not chart 1. I guess that was really confusing.


----------



## ftmum22

Thanks! I got to the end of the first half and again have one stitch before the last yo. The center stitch will also move here?


----------



## stevieland

The end of the first half should be that final ssk and then 2 knit stitches, the last of which is knitted into the YO of the previous RS row and then you do your YO and then the center st. If you have an extra stitch, then I think you may have done something wrong before you got there on Row 5. If that is what you mean.



ftmum22 said:


> Thanks! I got to the end of the first half and again have one stitch before the last yo. The center stitch will also move here?


----------



## ftmum22

I think I have to tinker back. Lol. Plenty to learn with my first lace shawlette!


----------



## stevieland

ftmum22 said:


> I think I have to tinker back. Lol. Plenty to learn with my first lace shawlette!


You are doing great and should be very proud of yourself.... hey, you were bound to run into a problem at some point, that beginning part looks so fine! Just keep in mind how the row lines up over the previous rows as you reknit it. Good luck!


----------



## EqLady

I learned how to frog and tink on Ashton, which tells you how often I did it! It is all part of the learning process. Keep up the good work!


----------



## DanaKay

The center stitch is always in the center.


----------



## ftmum22

I figured it out. I missed a decrease on the last 11 stitches. What is the best way to block without a blocking board and wires and pins? Will regular head pins work? They don't sell these stuff in the Philippines.


----------



## ftmum22

stevieland said:


> ftmum22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have to tinker back. Lol. Plenty to learn with my first lace shawlette!
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing great and should be very proud of yourself.... hey, you were bound to run into a problem at some point, that beginning part looks so fine! Just keep in mind how the row lines up over the previous rows as you reknit it. Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks Dee! You are so encouraging. I am hoping to finish them this week. Thanks to you I don't lose my head whenever I see a chart anymore. I am learning so much!


----------



## Florida Gal

ftmum22 said:


> I figured it out. I missed a decrease on the last 11 stitches. What is the best way to block without a blocking board and wires and pins? Will regular head pins work? They don't sell these stuff in the Philippines.


Try ordering from Knit Picks. That is where I get most of my supplies. They have a very good blocking system. 
www.knitpicks.com

This is my first lace shawl too and I keep having to re-do row 7 on chart 2. 
When I get to the center stitch every thing is lined up perfectly but by the time I get to the end something is wrong. Either I have split a stitch or have too many or too little stitches to finish. And I am trying to be so careful. 
Good luck with yours. I think you are way ahead of me.


----------



## stevieland

ftmum22 said:


> I figured it out. I missed a decrease on the last 11 stitches. What is the best way to block without a blocking board and wires and pins? Will regular head pins work? They don't sell these stuff in the Philippines.


Glad you figured it out!

You can pin out on your 1) bed or 2) put some blankets and sheets on the floor and pin into carpeting if you have it. That is how I used to do it (#2) but it was hard on the fingers to be sure. But a lot of folks use the bed.

Amazon.com has t pins and blocking mats... I'm not sure if you would order from the American site, but I would think that you could find an Amazon site that has decent shipping charges in your part of the world. The main thing is that you want the pins to be rust proof... doesn't really matter what is on top, just the rust proof aspect otherwise they will rust around your wet yarn where they are pinned in. Although Tpins are easiest to work with probably. If you are going to knit lots of lace in the future it would certainly be a good investment. I am so surprised by how much easier and more quickly I can block with those mats. (Us over-50 ladies don't like being on our knees too long!)

You could use the cotton thread/yarn method that I explain in the pattern in place of blocking wires....here is a more in depth explanation:

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2005/08/23/walk_around_the_block.html


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> ftmum22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it out. I missed a decrease on the last 11 stitches. What is the best way to block without a blocking board and wires and pins? Will regular head pins work? They don't sell these stuff in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> Try ordering from Knit Picks. That is where I get most of my supplies. They have a very good blocking system.
> www.knitpicks.com
> 
> This is my first lace shawl too and I keep having to re-do row 7 on chart 2.
> When I get to the center stitch every thing is lined up perfectly but by the time I get to the end something is wrong. Either I have split a stitch or have too many or too little stitches to finish. And I am trying to be so careful.
> Good luck with yours. I think you are way ahead of me.
Click to expand...

Can you stretch out this portion of the shawl and submit a picture? Maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## Florida Gal

I got everything sorted out and have finished the first go round of chart one. I hope i have worked out all my problems and will have smooth sailing from now on. Is that a dream? Lol. Now I finally understand the blue areas. I wonder where everyone was when it finally clicked.


----------



## britgirl

Good luck. Hopefully it will be smooth sailing for you and will look forward to seeing it when you finish it.
Sue


Florida Gal said:


> I got everything sorted out and have finished the first go round of chart one. I hope i have worked out all my problems and will have smooth sailing from now on. Is that a dream? Lol. Now I finally understand the blue areas. I wonder where everyone was when it finally clicked.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> I got everything sorted out and have finished the first go round of chart one. I hope i have worked out all my problems and will have smooth sailing from now on. Is that a dream? Lol. Now I finally understand the blue areas. I wonder where everyone was when it finally clicked.


Wonderful news! I was probably at the same place as you when I "got it." I believe I started over seven times.


----------



## Florida Gal

Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.


No, NOT nine repeats of the blue area. If you want to increase the size of Ashton from shawlette to shawl, you increase the number of repeats of the Leaf Bud Chart 2, in ODD INCREMENTS. That is, instead of doing chart two five times, you do it seven times or nine times. Then proceed with the next chart. Repeating the blue section is a width thing, not a length thing. I have no idea how much more yarn it would take, but you could check the Ashton projects page on Ravelry to see what others have done in your particular yarn weight.


----------



## britgirl

I increased Chart 2 to 7 repeats instead of 5, then after doing chart 3 the 1 repeat, I repeated rows 15-24 once. I believe others may have repeated rows 15-24 twice. This made a decent sized shawl, 72" x 36".
Sue


Florida Gal said:


> Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.


----------



## britgirl

I am finishing up on an Ashton shawlette for my granddaughter's birthday on Saturday and am really sweating it out with the yarn. I checked the lace shawl calculator and it is really close. I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed throughout the final chart.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

Florida Gal said:


> Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.


I would strongly recommend that you knit this first Ashton at the pattern size so you don't have to add numbers to the stitch counts and in general to get the hang of your first lace shawl in a smaller size. The tutorial takes you step by step through 5 repeats of Chart 2 only. Since you've had some issues with the pattern understandably being new to charts, you might want to stick with the pattern as written. Charts 3 and 4 will add more challenge, believe me! But it is of course your choice.

I have attached the Chart 3 and 4 stitch counts at the end of the RS rows for everyone who is currently knitting the shawl. I am in the process of updating the Ashton pattern to include this info.


----------



## Florida Gal

EqLady said:
 

> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, NOT nine repeats of the blue area. If you want to increase the size of Ashton from shawlette to shawl, you increase the number of repeats of the Leaf Bud Chart 2, in ODD INCREMENTS. That is, instead of doing chart two five times, you do it seven times or nine times. Then proceed with the next chart. Repeating the blue section is a width thing, not a length thing. I have no idea how much more yarn it would take, but you could check the Ashton projects page on Ravelry to see what others have done in your particular yarn weight.
Click to expand...

OK, got it. You do the entire chart 7 or 9 times. I think that is what I meant but trying to explain myself here is kind of difficult. I just did 2 more rows of chart 2, second repeat, and still on track. Just maybe I've got it. I had been leaving only 2 rows of lifelines in but it almost messed me up. I am leaving in 4 now. I had a little hickup that I had to go back to a second lifeline. Thats all behind me now. Thanks for all your help.
Beth


----------



## Florida Gal

stevieland said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would strongly recommend that you knit this first Ashton at the pattern size so you don't have to add numbers to the stitch counts and in general to get the hang of your first lace shawl in a smaller size. The tutorial takes you step by step through 5 repeats of Chart 2 only. Since you've had some issues with the pattern understandably being new to charts, you might want to stick with the pattern as written. Charts 3 and 4 will add more challenge, believe me! But it is of course your choice.
> 
> I have attached the Chart 3 and 4 stitch counts at the end of the RS rows for everyone who is currently knitting the shawl. I am in the process of updating the Ashton pattern to include this info.
Click to expand...

Yae on that. I really need to stitch counts. I have been trying to figure those out and realized they all increased 4 each row, but this will really help. 
I think you are correct about only stitching what is written for the Ashton. I am getting a little cocky. It will make a nice shoulder scarf. Since I have purchased all this yarn I will have plently to make another one. But if I continue to improve I want to make the Holbrook. Another challange. Whooo !

After looking at your stitch counts for chart 3 and 4 you are correct. I need to stick with the original pattern.


----------



## EqLady

Leave all your lifelines in until you are done.


----------



## DanaKay

Cocky can turn to tears and a dip in the frog pond. Put the cocky in the closet and lock the door until you can wave a finished, blocked Ashton in its face.


----------



## Florida Gal

DanaKay said:


> Cocky can turn to tears and a dip in the frog pond. Put the cocky in the closet and lock the door until you can wave a finished, blocked Ashton in its face.


You are sooooo right about that. But I do intend to do just that. I will overcome this fear of charts. It almost got the best of me and may still yet. As Dee says, charts 3 and 4 will be a little more challanging.


----------



## Florida Gal

EqLady said:


> Leave all your lifelines in until you are done.


All of them? Like from the beginning? They are getting really tangled up and in my way. You actually keep all of them in?


----------



## lifeline

You are possibly already doing this, but it might just help some of you:

One suggestion about placing lifelines is to mark on your pattern where each lifeline is placed so that if you do frog back you know exactly where you are without having to work it out.


----------



## lifeline

Florida Gal said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave all your lifelines in until you are done.
> 
> 
> 
> All of them? Like from the beginning? They are getting really tangled up and in my way. You actually keep all of them in?
Click to expand...

On my first Ashton I did that until I got to the point where I realised that even if I found a mistake near the beginning there was no way I was going to frog all of my weeks of work. So I took out all but the last 3 or 4. What was lovely when I did that was being able to appreciate all the lovely work I had done till then.


----------



## Florida Gal

lifeline said:


> You are possibly already doing this, but it might just help some of you:
> 
> One suggestion about placing lifelines is to mark on your pattern where each lifeline is placed so that if you do frog back you know exactly where you are without having to work it out.


I try to put in a lifeline every purl row. Thats a bunch. That is a good idea on other projects, to mark where your lifeline is. In this case on the Ashton I need one every purl row. I've been making lots of mistakes.


----------



## EqLady

Florida Gal said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are possibly already doing this, but it might just help some of you:
> 
> One suggestion about placing lifelines is to mark on your pattern where each lifeline is placed so that if you do frog back you know exactly where you are without having to work it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to put in a lifeline every purl row. Thats a bunch. That is a good idea on other projects, to mark where your lifeline is. In this case on the Ashton I need one every purl row. I've been making lots of mistakes.
Click to expand...

With that many in place, maybe just those in the last chart repeat?


----------



## ftmum22

stevieland said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I am asking this, but how do you increase the Ashton. I have seen some threads that say they did 9 repeats. I assume that you do 9 repeats of every blue area on all charts. I might get more yarn from my LYS. Like I said can't believe I am saying this. I will be there this Saturday and if she still has it I might buy it. Does anyone know how much more you need to do the repeats? She lets you return unused yarn so if I changed my mind I could return it.
> 
> 
> 
> I would strongly recommend that you knit this first Ashton at the pattern size so you don't have to add numbers to the stitch counts and in general to get the hang of your first lace shawl in a smaller size. The tutorial takes you step by step through 5 repeats of Chart 2 only. Since you've had some issues with the pattern understandably being new to charts, you might want to stick with the pattern as written. Charts 3 and 4 will add more challenge, believe me! But it is of course your choice.
> 
> I have attached the Chart 3 and 4 stitch counts at the end of the RS rows for everyone who is currently knitting the shawl. I am in the process of updating the Ashton pattern to include this info.
Click to expand...

Thanks! This will surely help. Exactly where I am in the project.


----------



## Florida Gal

This is a great way to thread a life line into your needles.
This is a type of dental floss. I have used it for years to thread my loopers on my serger. This works great with #10 crochet thread.


----------



## britgirl

This is the Ashton I just finished for my GD who will turn 13 tomorrow. She really liked the first one I made last year, so I had her pick out some yarn, that I finally knit up for her.
I used Knitpicks Stroll fingering in Paisley Multi colourway and used 448 yards on size 3.75 mm needles. Finished size after blocking was 52" x 26".
Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Very pretty Sue. Really like the colors. Sure to chase away the winter blahs. You always do such lovely work.


----------



## JulesKnit

BEAUTIFUL WORK AND YARN!!!!!


----------



## stevieland

Sue, your GD is going to love that shawl. The colorway is really fabulous... and your knitting superb as always!


----------



## EqLady

Sue, your knitting and blocking, as usual, are lovely!


----------



## merry knitter

Beautiful Shawl Sue....she's gonna be one happy granddaughter!


----------



## DanaKay

She's a beauty Sue. Love the colour :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sanaylor

sanaylor said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still watching this KAL, I started my Ashton, finally! It took me 6 tries to make it through chart 1. But I did it. I am using Dream In Color Smooshy Yarn - 009 Shiny Moss. It is a fingering weight 100% Australian merino superwash. Wish me luck on chart 2!
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> I made it through chart 2 and part way through 2a. So far so good.
Click to expand...

I finished! I ran out of yarn while binding off! I made it half way through the bind off. Can you believe it! I kept thinking I would make it. Oh well I frogged back to row 15 of chart 4 and then did the bind off. Now for blocking.


----------



## JulesKnit

Sanaylor, This is goi g to be absolutely beeautiful blocked---can't wait to see!!


----------



## stevieland

sanaylor said:


> I finished! I ran out of yarn while binding off! I made it half way through the bind off. Can you believe it! I kept thinking I would make it. Oh well I frogged back to row 15 of chart 4 and then did the bind off. Now for blocking.


It looks as if you still go plenty of the scallops, so it will look just fine when blocked. Such an elegant color. I can't wait to see.


----------



## ftmum22

Finished mine too! Now for the blocking acrylic part...


----------



## britgirl

Love that colour. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Sue


ftmum22 said:


> Finished mine too! Now for the blocking acrylic part...


----------



## lifeline

ftmum22 said:


> Finished mine too! Now for the blocking acrylic part...


That colour is beautiful. I won't let my DD see it...it will give her ideas as that's her favourite colour.


----------



## merry knitter

Oh that's my FAVORITE color! Can't wait to see it after it's blocked!


----------



## JulesKnit

OOH That is going to be beautiful blocked!!!


----------



## stevieland

That is a stunning purple. Can't wait to see it blocked. It is going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## ftmum22

This is how it looks so far. I steamed blocked it. I dunno how the results are yet... Wish me luck


----------



## Gamquilter

Wow, it is beautiful.....good job well done! Pat


----------



## ftmum22

Gamquilter said:


> Wow, it is beautiful.....good job well done! Pat


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## stevieland

ftmum22 said:


> This is how it looks so far. I steamed blocked it. I dunno how the results are yet... Wish me luck


I think it is going to look great. Your knitting is really superb and you should be very proud!


----------



## ellenC

Incredible how long this thread has become ( I stopped reading after 150 or so ) and decided to read backwards.
It certainly shows how popular this shawl is thanks D for all your patience and encouragements.
I went through 1-2 and 2a with no big problems but now...the dreaded chart 3 Tomorrow I'll be at my 4th or is it 5th attempt.
I cannot do the chanting so have written the pattern out in full, hope that will help me and I've noticed the extra counting page you made - thanks. 
fingers crossed.


----------



## sanaylor

sanaylor said:


> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanaylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is still watching this KAL, I started my Ashton, finally! It took me 6 tries to make it through chart 1. But I did it. I am using Dream In Color Smooshy Yarn - 009 Shiny Moss. It is a fingering weight 100% Australian merino superwash. Wish me luck on chart 2!
> Sharon
> 
> 
> 
> I made it through chart 2 and part way through 2a. So far so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I finished! I ran out of yarn while binding off! I made it half way through the bind off. Can you believe it! I kept thinking I would make it. Oh well I frogged back to row 15 of chart 4 and then did the bind off. Now for blocking.
Click to expand...

Finally blocked. I waited until I could find blocking wires.


----------



## Gamquilter

so beautiful!


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful. Love that green. You did a great job.

Sue


----------



## roed2er

love the green -- what yarn did you use? Your Ashton came out beautiful! Debi


----------



## sanaylor

roed2er said:


> love the green -- what yarn did you use? Your Ashton came out beautiful! Debi


Thanks. I used Dream in Color Smooshy sock yarn in Shiny Moss color 09. It is 100% Australian merino superwash wool. There are 450 yards in a skein. Lovely to work with. I would use it again.


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful knitting and blocking!


----------



## JulesKnit

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## merry knitter

Love that green! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## stevieland

Sanaylor, that Ashton is amazing!!! I love that color so much I want to eat it (I skipped dinner, granted, but still!). That is one of the prettiest greens I've seen. I do love the Smooshy. But let's talk about how beautifully you knitted and blocked your Ashton. Really top notch in every way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

I've been so happy the KAL has been resurrected that I started my own Ashton a few weeks back. I am using a one ply lace weight "King" from Creatively Dyed Yarn. The manufacturer let me name the colorway, which was pretty cool, so I named it "Hendrix" after my favorite guitarist. (I used to be a professional guitarist for those of you who don't know that already.) The yarn is lovely but I just don't have much time to knit these days, so I think everyone will be finished before me. :-(


----------



## Silverowl

stevieland said:


> I've been so happy the KAL has been resurrected that I started my own Ashton a few weeks back. I am using a one ply lace weight "King" from Creatively Dyed Yarn. The manufacturer let me name the colorway, which was pretty cool, so I named it "Hendrix" after my favorite guitarist. (I used to be a professional guitarist for those of you who don't know that already.) The yarn is lovely but I just don't have much time to knit these days, so I think everyone will be finished before me. :-(


I am sure someone has said this before, if not here it is. The shawlettes never leave anyone behind and certainly not you. Who is going to design our next learning curve.


----------



## sanaylor

stevieland said:


> Sanaylor, that Ashton is amazing!!! I love that color so much I want to eat it (I skipped dinner, granted, but still!). That is one of the prettiest greens I've seen. I do love the Smooshy. But let's talk about how beautifully you knitted and blocked your Ashton. Really top notch in every way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Dee, I am so honored that you took the time to provide feedback on my shawl. Thanks so much!

I have started on the Alexandra. I will be making the shawlette size. I'm using Madelinetosh Tosh Merino Light. The color is Magnolia leaf. I am on the first repeat of chart 3.


----------



## stevieland

Silverowl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been so happy the KAL has been resurrected that I started my own Ashton a few weeks back. I am using a one ply lace weight "King" from Creatively Dyed Yarn. The manufacturer let me name the colorway, which was pretty cool, so I named it "Hendrix" after my favorite guitarist. (I used to be a professional guitarist for those of you who don't know that already.) The yarn is lovely but I just don't have much time to knit these days, so I think everyone will be finished before me. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure someone has said this before, if not here it is. The shawlettes never leave anyone behind and certainly not you. Who is going to design our next learning curve.
Click to expand...

Where is a "big hug" emoticon when you need it????!!!! You are so sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Monika

hi 
what is Kraemer Sterling??


----------



## sanaylor

Monika said:


> hi
> what is Kraemer Sterling??


It is yarn. You can find it on Google. Webs has it on www.yarn.com


----------



## britgirl

Just finished my latest Ashton. I used Knitpicks Imagination fingering, a mix of merino, alpaca and nylon. I used approximately 563 yards knit on size 3.75 mm needles. I did two extra repeats of chart 2 and 2 extra rows at the end of chart 4 (edging)

Sue


----------



## EqLady

Lovely, Sue, as all of your shawls have been. How many Ashton's have you made now?


----------



## sanaylor

Absolutely stunning! Love the color. Great workmanship.


----------



## britgirl

Thanks. I think it is five, two shawls and three shawlettes. Now I have one shawl and one shawlette for myself, the rest I gave away.
Sue


EqLady said:


> Lovely, Sue, as all of your shawls have been. How many Ashton's have you made now?


----------



## nanoo25

Hi All,
Back again. Finally got to chart #3 after numerous frogs and tinks. But, I'm confused again.This is sooo dumb. How do you knit the 1st row?I've knitted the 1st row but can't figure out what to do with the remaining stitches.Do I K2,yo,K3,yo,ssk,K5,K2tog,yo,K3,yo,ssk,K5,K2Tog,yo,K3,yo,K2. That doesn't get me to the center.After the last yo do I knit the blue section X amount of times? I hope I'm making some sense. Thank you so much for your help in advance, nanoo25


----------



## britgirl

I assume that you were starting row 1 with 203 stitches.Basically, you knit the white section at the right of chart, then do the blue section. Where you are giving the stitches, towards the end, it should read "K3, yo ssk, k1", which brings you to end of first repeat of blue section, then you will start the blue repeat section again, beginning with "K4 , k2tog, yo, k3, yo, ssk, k1". From How to Read the Charts - Step by Step, Tutorial, I think that you repeat the blue-shaded area 7x (at bottom of page). Then when you have done that, you will continue with white area to left of blue pattern repeat. You will then do the same for the second half of the shawl, from center to border.
Hope that helps.

Sue



nanoo25 said:


> Hi All,
> Back again. Finally got to chart #3 after numerous frogs and tinks. But, I'm confused again.This is sooo dumb. How do you knit the 1st row?I've knitted the 1st row but can't figure out what to do with the remaining stitches.Do I K2,yo,K3,yo,ssk,K5,K2tog,yo,K3,yo,ssk,K5,K2Tog,yo,K3,yo,K2. That doesn't get me to the center.After the last yo do I knit the blue section X amount of times? I hope I'm making some sense. Thank you so much for your help in advance, nanoo25


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Just finished my latest Ashton. I used Knitpicks Imagination fingering, a mix of merino, alpaca and nylon. I used approximately 563 yards knit on size 3.75 mm needles. I did two extra repeats of chart 2 and 2 extra rows at the end of chart 4 (edging)
> 
> Sue


Sue, that really turned out beautifully. What lovely yarn... just perfect for the design. Wonderful knitting and blocking as always.


----------



## JulesKnit

Well, I'm nowhere near starting an Ashton yet...sidetracked into knitting first socks ever! However, I will have good tools when I get to start as I am awaiting my first set (half-set?) of good needles. I should receive my Chiaogoo twist, red lace set of the smaller size needles this week! I am so excitied! Since I got off doing socks I had them include a size 1 and a size 1 1/2 in 47 inch, plus an extra cable of 30 inches (will make a 40). The only needle of the small sizes I won't yet have is the size 1. I can't spend any more! Of couse, now I want the set of larger sizes! LOL! I keep watching all of your beautiful work here and trying to learn a little just reading and looking for now.


----------



## JulesKnit

Woops! I meant the only small I won't have is a size 0! Maybe they have smaller than that---but I don't I'LL ever need it! LOL!


----------



## stevieland

JulesKnit said:


> Well, I'm nowhere near starting an Ashton yet...sidetracked into knitting first socks ever! However, I will have good tools when I get to start as I am awaiting my first set (half-set?) of good needles. I should receive my Chiaogoo twist, red lace set of the smaller size needles this week! I am so excitied! Since I got off doing socks I had them include a size 1 and a size 1 1/2 in 47 inch, plus an extra cable of 30 inches (will make a 40). The only needle of the small sizes I won't yet have is the size 1. I can't spend any more! Of couse, now I want the set of larger sizes! LOL! I keep watching all of your beautiful work here and trying to learn a little just reading and looking for now.


Whenever you're ready we'll be here for ya!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> JulesKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm nowhere near starting an Ashton yet...sidetracked into knitting first socks ever! However, I will have good tools when I get to start as I am awaiting my first set (half-set?) of good needles. I should receive my Chiaogoo twist, red lace set of the smaller size needles this week! I am so excitied! Since I got off doing socks I had them include a size 1 and a size 1 1/2 in 47 inch, plus an extra cable of 30 inches (will make a 40). The only needle of the small sizes I won't yet have is the size 1. I can't spend any more! Of couse, now I want the set of larger sizes! LOL! I keep watching all of your beautiful work here and trying to learn a little just reading and looking for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you're ready we'll be here for ya!
Click to expand...

Let us know how you like your red lace needles . I really want to try them and see how they work.(those are the interchangeables right?)


----------



## JulesKnit

Yes they are starting with size 2 (2.75mm, I believe) It must be because the size1 and 1 1/2 were 2.25mm and 2.50mm respectively. I like metal needles and Loops in Tulsa said they were't quite as slick as the KnitPick Options that I almost ordered. I really hope that I just love them because this was a really big investment (splurge) for my pocketbook! (tax return made it possible LOL!)


----------



## merry knitter

Beautiful shawl Sue! Love the color! I set my Aston aside and started another shawl...LOL! Finished and back in the saddle with my Ashton and loving it! Dee, I have recommended this pattern to so many that come in our LYS! So very well written and lovely too! I'm going to stick with it now and finish it, so I can start my Holbrook! LOL!

On a side note, am loving the App Goodreader, for my Ipad! You can download your patterns and then open them in Goodreader...you can then underline, use arrows, write little notes around your pattern...it's so cool! I have my patterns organized in folders: Shawls, Hats, Socks, etc.!

That's all for now...on my 6th repeat of Leaf Bud Chart 2!

Merry&#128156;


----------



## marimom

I just ordered size 000 for bead knitting!!!


----------



## marimom

I have the red lace needles in sizes 2 - 6, not interchangebles and I luv working with them. Very sharp for lace knitting.


----------



## JulesKnit

marimom, they shoud be wonderful I think for socks and lace...glad you love them! I have other not so good and not so sharp I'll have to use in the larger sized,but perhaps that will work out until I can get more! It will be along time til then! I also like to work with #5 yarn!


----------



## merry knitter

Completed 7th repeat of Leaf Bud Chart 2, working on Chart 2a! LOVE this pattern! So very well written and explained! 
Merry&#128156;


----------



## sanaylor

merry knitter said:


> Completed 7th repeat of Leaf Bud Chart 2, working on Chart 2a! LOVE this pattern! So very well written and explained!
> Merry💜


Woohoo!!! You are well on your way. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## merry knitter

Starting Chart 3!!!


----------



## sanaylor

merry knitter said:


> Starting Chart 3!!!


Excellent! You will be done in no time!


----------



## merry knitter

I'm LOVING this shawl! I'm keeping a stitch count per row on this shawl until the very end...it's always good checks and balances, right? I got some of the numbers from this thread and since I'm making mine a little bigger than the Shawlette, I thought it might help someone else! Will post when I'm finished and you math-lovers can check my numbers! Can't believe how much math there is in knitting! Not my favorite subject!

Anyways, I'm knitting the following repeats, on my shawl:
Chart 1: 1
Leaf Bud Chart 2: 7 
Chart 2a: 1
Chart 3:1
Chart 3, rows 15-24:2
Chart 4:1

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
Merry &#128156;


----------



## JulesKnit

Regarding my new Chiaogoo needles---WOW! I absolutely love them! Hard to describe the difference--I think I went from a jalopy to a Rolls!!!


----------



## marilynnej

JulesKnit said:


> Regarding my new Chiaogoo needles---WOW! I absolutely love them! Hard to describe the difference--I think I went from a jalopy to a Rolls!!!


Congratulations  I have heard so much about these needles that I finally ordered 1 size 4 circular. I loved using it so much that I just ordered the full set of interchangables today. Happy Knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit

marilynnej, So happy for you! I couldn't get the whole set, but at least I can order a single perhaps. the store I ordered from said they may or may not could order individual interchangeable needles, however, there is an insert in your case that states they are available!!!


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> I'm LOVING this shawl! I'm keeping a stitch count per row on this shawl until the very end...it's always good checks and balances, right? I got some of the numbers from this thread and since I'm making mine a little bigger than the Shawlette, I thought it might help someone else! Will post when I'm finished and you math-lovers can check my numbers! Can't believe how much math there is in knitting! Not my favorite subject!
> 
> Anyways, I'm knitting the following repeats, on my shawl:
> Chart 1: 1
> Leaf Bud Chart 2: 7
> Chart 2a: 1
> Chart 3:1
> Chart 3, rows 15-24:2
> Chart 4:1
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> Merry 💜


I am so happy you are loving the pattern! I know you'll like the way the bigger size looks. I just finished a rather large laceweight version myself that I plan on blocking when I get home tonight. I did 10 repeats of Chart 2 and those last rows of Chart 3 two more times for four rows of leaves. I had not yet done a lace weight version of the pattern although I'd seen quite a few and admired them, and thought is was about time since I designed the thing!

Can't wait to see yours when you are done!


----------



## JulesKnit

Sorry, i know you already ordered the whole set but I might could order another size of interchangeable individually and I always like to think so in case of losing one...I know you shouldn't..but some of us are really talented! LOL!


----------



## stevieland

JulesKnit said:


> marilynnej, So happy for you! I couldn't get the whole set, but at least I can order a single perhaps. the store I ordered from said they may or may not could order individual interchangeable needles, however, there is an insert in your case that states they are available!!!


If you get them at Handsome Fibers on ebay, there is free shipping to the US and not very expensive to Canada. I'm not sure where you are, but they are only about 8-9 bucks there. I buy them separately since the interchangeables were not out when I started buying them. I must have $300 worth of Addi lace needles that I don't even use anymore since I discovered the ChiaoGoos! We should all start a fan club!


----------



## marilynnej

Thank you  I ordered mine through Handsome Fibers. You can order them individually, as a set of either large or small, or the complete set. I just couldn't wait any longer. I also love the Chiagoo DPN's. Handsome Fibers doesn't charge me any additional shipping fees or taxes, so I like ordering from them. I hope that you enjoy your needles as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## marilynnej

Sorry Dee   I think I pretty much just repeated what you just said.


----------



## JulesKnit

I orded from Loops out of Tulsa. OK. there waas a flat $7 shipping fee, but no taxes. I called them back to add to order if I caught them in time and they reopened my package right before it was to go out and added to it (getting all I could aford on 1 order). I got them in 2 days! I'm in AR though. They were gift wrapped with ribbon and all and a very nice thank you card and little extra project bag! I know I still paid shipping but they are a store I might get to go to sometime and they were very couteous and helpful with my numerous prepurchase phone calls.I'm sure Handsome fibers is greaat too after reading all your posts! That's where maybe I can order indiviual interchangeable I hope!!! if Loops can't.


----------



## sanaylor

merry knitter said:


> Beautiful shawl Sue! Love the color! I set my Aston aside and started another shawl...LOL! Finished and back in the saddle with my Ashton and loving it! Dee, I have recommended this pattern to so many that come in our LYS! So very well written and lovely too! I'm going to stick with it now and finish it, so I can start my Holbrook! LOL!
> 
> On a side note, am loving the App Goodreader, for my Ipad! You can download your patterns and then open them in Goodreader...you can then underline, use arrows, write little notes around your pattern...it's so cool! I have my patterns organized in folders: Shawls, Hats, Socks, etc.!
> 
> That's all for now...on my 6th repeat of Leaf Bud Chart 2!
> 
> Merry💜


Thanks for the tip on Goodreader! Nice app.


----------



## merry knitter

Oh Dee...I cant wait to see your lace weight shawl! I have some laceweight yarn...how much yardage did u use and what size needles?
Thanks,
Merry


----------



## 8435

Hi all. what i need to know is; how to get stitches back on (needle). i have a lifeline in it. i try to put the line in the Purl side so it will be in postion for kniting . i did that a couple times, but this time didn't work.im just guessing on what to do. in fact i messed up now i can't fix it. have to start over again. thanks!!


----------



## EqLady

gy said:


> Hi all. what i need to know is; how to get stitches back on (needle). i have a lifeline in it. i try to put the line in the Purl side so it will be in postion for kniting . i did that a couple times, but this time didn't work.im just guessing on what to do. in fact i messed up now i can't fix it. have to start over again. thanks!!


When you have to frog, which we all do, I suggest that you "rip it" very gently, especially on the row before the lifeline. Lay the piece flat on a table and pull a stitch out very slowly so that you do not distort the stitch on the lifeline. Depending on your yarn, it might be easier to pull out a stitch and immediately put it on your needle than taking out the entire row and then putting all of them on. I think the thicker and sturdier your lifeline the easier it is to get the stitches back on. I've never tried it, but some knitters ise a spare cable for a lifeline. Good luck!


----------



## sanaylor

EqLady said:


> gy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. what i need to know is; how to get stitches back on (needle). i have a lifeline in it. i try to put the line in the Purl side so it will be in postion for kniting . i did that a couple times, but this time didn't work.im just guessing on what to do. in fact i messed up now i can't fix it. have to start over again. thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> When you have to frog, which we all do, I suggest that you "rip it" very gently, especially on the row before the lifeline. Lay the piece flat on a table and pull a stitch out very slowly so that you do not distort the stitch on the lifeline. Depending on your yarn, it might be easier to pull out a stitch and immediately put it on your needle than taking out the entire row and then putting all of them on. I think the thicker and sturdier your lifeline the easier it is to get the stitches back on. I've never tried it, but some knitters ise a spare cable for a lifeline. Good luck!
Click to expand...

I never thought about using a spare cable for a life line. Cool idea!


----------



## sanaylor

gy said:


> Hi all. what i need to know is; how to get stitches back on (needle). i have a lifeline in it. i try to put the line in the Purl side so it will be in postion for kniting . i did that a couple times, but this time didn't work.im just guessing on what to do. in fact i messed up now i can't fix it. have to start over again. thanks!!


I started over 6 times on my first shawl also the Ashton. Stick with it. You will be glad you did.


----------



## Dlclose

I've started over on my Ashton more than 6 times having to frog a super amount done each time! Many times I had to rip out several rows while working too. Is it any wonder mine is not finished yet?


----------



## 8435

Thank you, all you wonderful, wonderful people!!!


----------



## EqLady

Dlclose said:


> I've started over on my Ashton more than 6 times having to frog a super amount done each time! Many times I had to rip out several rows while working too. Is it any wonder mine is not finished yet?


I think I started my first one over seven times! Are you getting stuck in the same place each time? Making the same mistake? Are you reading each row, and comparing your stitch count to what it should be? Let us know so maybe we can help.


----------



## Dlclose

EqLady said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started over on my Ashton more than 6 times having to frog a super amount done each time! Many times I had to rip out several rows while working too. Is it any wonder mine is not finished yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I started my first one over seven times! Are you getting stuck in the same place each time? Making the same mistake? Are you reading each row, and comparing your stitch count to what it should be? Let us know so maybe we can help.
Click to expand...

I find my mistakes in all different places. I count stitches and read my work but always find some problem later. I think it stems from the purling of the yarn overs done in the previous row.


----------



## 8435

yes iam. #19 i end up with more sts.


----------



## EqLady

Dlclose said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started over on my Ashton more than 6 times having to frog a super amount done each time! Many times I had to rip out several rows while working too. Is it any wonder mine is not finished yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I started my first one over seven times! Are you getting stuck in the same place each time? Making the same mistake? Are you reading each row, and comparing your stitch count to what it should be? Let us know so maybe we can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find my mistakes in all different places. I count stitches and read my work but always find some problem later. I think it stems from the purling of the yarn overs done in the previous row.
Click to expand...

That was an issue for me on the first one. I prefer to bunch a lot of stitches toward the tip of the left needle and I learned that that pushes the yarnover on top of the stitch I need to do first. So, I learned to keep the stitches spread out a bit. That way, I didn't purl the yarnover out of order. Maybe this will help you, too. Just keep plugging away - you'll get it!


----------



## Dlclose

EqLady said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started over on my Ashton more than 6 times having to frog a super amount done each time! Many times I had to rip out several rows while working too. Is it any wonder mine is not finished yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I started my first one over seven times! Are you getting stuck in the same place each time? Making the same mistake? Are you reading each row, and comparing your stitch count to what it should be? Let us know so maybe we can help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find my mistakes in all different places. I count stitches and read my work but always find some problem later. I think it stems from the purling of the yarn overs done in the previous row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was an issue for me on the first one. I prefer to bunch a lot of stitches toward the tip of the left needle and I learned that that pushes the yarnover on top of the stitch I need to do first. So, I learned to keep the stitches spread out a bit. That way, I didn't purl the yarnover out of order. Maybe this will help you, too. Just keep plugging away - you'll get it!
Click to expand...

Thank you for the encouragement and the helpful tips. I'll keep going and hope this takes care of my problem.


----------



## merry knitter

Getting ready to start Chart 4! 17 more rows and the bind-off! YIPPEE!


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> Getting ready to start Chart 4! 17 more rows and the bind-off! YIPPEE!


Woo Hoo! Won't be long now. Chart 4 is much easier than Chart 3.


----------



## 8435

hi all this is not a reply. but i need help. iam doing chart 1 again. i keep making a mistake on row-19. which is very easy. i end up with too- many sts. on needle. i learned to read my sts. i'm doing the same thing. i did get past row 19 (chart 1). i dont remember y i stoped for about 2 months. now i;m back.i counted my sts. so-it must be in the sts. Before row 19.last 3 days. its always something.the lifelines are out for me. cant get sts. back on.Any subjestions anyone?


----------



## EqLady

gy said:


> hi all this is not a reply. but i need help. iam doing chart 1 again. i keep making a mistake on row-19. which is very easy. i end up with too- many sts. on needle. i learned to read my sts. i'm doing the same thing. i did get past row 19 (chart 1). i dont remember y i stoped for about 2 months. now i;m back.i counted my sts. so-it must be in the sts. Before row 19.last 3 days. its always something.the lifelines are out for me. cant get sts. back on.Any subjestions anyone?


Hello, fellow Charlottean! (I'm here, too.) Did you have the right number of stitches on your needle after the purl-back row 18? How many stitches did you have when you finished row 19? Row 19 has two double decreases, so if you were right on 18, that could be the problem. As to lifelines, are you using an interchangeable needle? If so, you could use an extra cable for your lifeline, then you wouldn't have to worry about getting the stitches back on. Let me know about your stitch count and we'll figure this out!


----------



## stevieland

gy said:


> hi all this is not a reply. but i need help. iam doing chart 1 again. i keep making a mistake on row-19. which is very easy. i end up with too- many sts. on needle. i learned to read my sts. i'm doing the same thing. i did get past row 19 (chart 1). i dont remember y i stoped for about 2 months. now i;m back.i counted my sts. so-it must be in the sts. Before row 19.last 3 days. its always something.the lifelines are out for me. cant get sts. back on.Any subjestions anyone?


Are you counting to make sure that you have 43 stitches on your needle before beginning row 19? If you do, then you will have to just verify each and every stitch after knitting Row 19 against the chart in order to see where you went wrong. It is hard for us to tell exactly what you did wrong, but if you verify the borders, the YOs, and then each individual stitch per the charts, you should be able to see where you went wrong. Maybe you missed a YO?

And if you don't, then I would start over and with each and every row, verify your stitches against the chart stitches, count them, then do the purl row, count those stitches after working the purl row to make sure you didn't add/subtract any stitches. Then work the next right side row, verify all stitches against the chart stitches before going to the next purl row, and then count the purl row after you are done, and so on.

That way, you just have to tink back a row or two if you find a problem.

Regarding lifelines, just put them in the purl rows and then when you have to put the stitches back on the needle, do it slowly one stitch at a time if the lifeline itself is getting in the way.


----------



## 8435

o.k. Elady.i feel better. will let u know how i come out! :?: :roll:


----------



## 8435

Hi myLady! thank you for advise and encouragement! Idid get past #19
9 on chart! !) did it last night. i was very carfully and everything was right on like you said. i am knitting on interchang. needles. What a wonderful idea.if i run into other problems, i will ask you for help. i know i will! Thanks again!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## EqLady

gy said:


> Hi myLady! thank you for advise and encouragement! Idid get past #19
> 9 on chart! !) did it last night. i was very carfully and everything was right on like you said. i am knitting on interchang. needles. What a wonderful idea.if i run into other problems, i will ask you for help. i know i will! Thanks again!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


Wonderful news! You ask all the questions you need to, I'll be here and others will be as well. Are you using an extra cable for a lifeline? I may try that on my next project.


----------



## 8435

hi, im going to try. sounds good. Tks. :thumbup:


----------



## merry knitter

6 more rows on Chart 4!!! Yippee!


----------



## merry knitter

All bound off! YIPPEE! I LOVED Chart 4! Will try and block in the next couple of days! Supposed to get a big snowstorm on Sunday afternoon! Sounds like a good day to block, unless I'm outside shoveling! LOL!
&#128156;


----------



## 8435

hi, Mylady, just to ask a question, i think im doing the right thing; on chart 2 there will be some exter sts. to make the count 87, what i did i kept knitting from right to left and back again until i knited all sts. is that right? the count is right 87.


----------



## 8435

hi, i have a question, chart2 . not sure about what row. but the count is 87. i have extra sts. ; what i did was knitted from right to left and back again to use the extra sts, was i right in doing that? because it'll work out later with the blue repeats? thks. :roll:


----------



## stevieland

gy said:


> hi, i have a question, chart2 . not sure about what row. but the count is 87. i have extra sts. ; what i did was knitted from right to left and back again to use the extra sts, was i right in doing that? because it'll work out later with the blue repeats? thks. :roll:


What row are you on?


----------



## sanaylor

merry knitter said:


> All bound off! YIPPEE! I LOVED Chart 4! Will try and block in the next couple of days! Supposed to get a big snowstorm on Sunday afternoon! Sounds like a good day to block, unless I'm outside shoveling! LOL!
> 💜


Way to go! Can't wait to see pictures!

We are supposed to get the same snow. Hoping for a lot of time to knit!


----------



## merry knitter

What do you do on a "Snowy" Sunday afternoon? Block your Ashton, of course!

Trying to post my pix...testing!


----------



## sanaylor

merry knitter said:


> What do you do on a "Snowy" Sunday afternoon? Block your Ashton, of course!
> 
> Trying to post my pix...testing!


Fantastic job. Lovely color. Way to go! Nice job blocking.


----------



## EqLady

Terrific knitting and blocking - well done!


----------



## merry knitter

Thanks Girls! What a LOVELY knit by Dee! I was majorly impressed with her pattern and explanations! It was a joy! Now I hope I understand the Holbrook, as easy as the Ashton!
Merry &#128156;


----------



## lifeline

merry knitter said:


> What do you do on a "Snowy" Sunday afternoon? Block your Ashton, of course!
> 
> Trying to post my pix...testing!


You've done a fantastic job...that colour is amazing.


----------



## JulesKnit

Beautiful work--all of it and beeeautiful color too!


----------



## merry knitter

Thank you! I just cast on for the Holbrook!!!


----------



## DanaKay

Very nicely done. I love that colour. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Merry, that is a fabulous Ashton! I love the color, and the proportioning of the body to the border is perfect. 

I'm glad you liked working the pattern. You certainly did it justice! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 8435

hi, Stevie, i,m starting over because its not right. Thks. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## EqLady

gy said:


> hi, Stevie, i,m starting over because its not right. Thks. :thumbup: :lol:


CG, When you finish chart 1, you should have 59 stitches. For Chart 2, for the first repeat, you knit the chart rows 1-12 as they are shown - that is you knit all of row 1, knit your center stitch (which is not on the chart), then knit row 1 again, beginning each time at the right side of the chart. When you purl back on row 12, you should have 83 stitches.

The second time you repeat the chart, you knit the blue section twice, like this: knitting from right to left, knit the white section once, knit the blue section twice; after the second repeat, you should have 10 stitches left on your left needle before the center stitch, enough to do the white section at the left side of the chart, then do your center stitch, then do all of this again: the white section, the blue section twice, then the white section, then your border stitches.

Try going back to page 2 of the directions "For New Chart Users" and reading that section again.

Your stitch count after one repeat of chart 2 should be 83, after the second repeat 107, after the third 131, after the fourth 155, and after the fifth 179. Good luck!


----------



## EqLady

I meant gy, not cg - not sure where that came from.


----------



## merry knitter

Thought I'd take a couple of pix out in the snow...let's see how they look!


----------



## EqLady

Your shawl is still beautiful and so is the snow!


----------



## merry knitter

Thank You!


----------



## stevieland

gy said:


> hi, Stevie, i,m starting over because its not right. Thks. :thumbup: :lol:


Eqlady gives better advice than I do, sorry about that. I just reread and saw that you said at the beginning you did not know what row you were on and then I asked what row you were on! I apparently missed those words when I was trying to figure out what was going on. In the future, I would suggest using a stitch counter to make sure you know what row you are on, that way if you ask a question we might better advise you.

The thing to keep in mind is that if you don't have the right stitch count after working a right side row, you can't make them up anywhere else. After starting with 7 stitches before starting Chart 1, each right side row adds 4 stitches to the previous RS row. The WS purl back rows do not add any stitches. So when you said before that you would knit from right to left to "use" the extra stitches, I'm not quite sure what you meant, did you mean that you would knit those stitches you must made on the purl back row?

I think that starting over, using a row counter, and counting after each and every row to make sure your count is correct as well as verifying each stitch after working a RS row might help get you going this time. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> Thought I'd take a couple of pix out in the snow...let's see how they look!


It looks really stunning.... I still can't believe I am seeing pictures in the snow in late March! I had snow here in Virginia as well. So crazy!


----------



## stevieland

stevieland said:


> Eqlady gives better advice than I do, sorry about that. I just reread and saw that you said at the beginning you did not know what row you were on and then I asked what row you were on! I apparently missed those words when I was trying to figure out what was going on. In the future, I would suggest using a stitch counter to make sure you know what row you are on, that way if you ask a question we might better advise you...


I just want to clarify that I'm not sorry that Eqlady gave you better advice, just that I didn't give you good advice! Eqlady is ever so helpful to everyone at all times.... YAY for Kay!!!


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> I just want to clarify that I'm not sorry that Eqlady gave you better advice, just that I didn't give you good advice! Eqlady is ever so helpful to everyone at all times.... YAY for Kay!!!


The little bit I know I learned from the Master!!! After Ashton, everything seems easier, even though it isn't particularly, because I struggled so on that one.


----------



## 8435

Hi, Stevie, thks for answering.(again). i did start over. i got 1 lift line. and its row16 onthe purl side. so i really cool with this.you advise is soo- right. The more you start over , you get faster. i tryed to fix mistake, but on down the line you'll have problems. Plus its soo- out of line and it looks bad.i 'll kept all you guys post. i feel real good about this. I love all of you guys!!So thks again!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## mamiepooh

merry knitter said:


> Thought I'd take a couple of pix out in the snow...let's see how they look!


Hey MerryKnitter .... no needs to be afraid of Holbrook. Your knitting is perfect and your Ashton is gorgeous.


----------



## merry knitter

Thanks Paulette!


----------



## merry knitter

Dee, I have to tell you that I was showing off my Ashton at Wooly Bully Yarn Co., where I work part-time, and was singing the praises of your fabulous pattern...I think I have added to our Shawlettes group! I usually take several of my shawls with me to work, so they can see the finished product, that Was knit with yarn from our shop! I LOVE knitting and I LOVE your patterns! 
Thanks again,
Merry &#128156;


----------



## stevieland

merry knitter said:


> Dee, I have to tell you that I was showing off my Ashton at Wooly Bully Yarn Co., where I work part-time, and was singing the praises of your fabulous pattern...I think I have added to our Shawlettes group! I usually take several of my shawls with me to work, so they can see the finished product, that Was knit with yarn from our shop! I LOVE knitting and I LOVE your patterns!
> Thanks again,
> Merry 💜


The more Shawlettes the merrier! That is great news. Thanks so much... I am so glad you like the patterns.

P.S. Looked at that deep blue Ashton again and it is soooooo amazing!


----------



## merry knitter

Thanks Dee! &#128156;


----------



## ellenC

I'm nearing the end of my shawl - I had to get a little help from my friend , or 2 in fact as i kept on stuck on the famous row in chart 3 . After that I went like Speedy Gonsalez, not a single mistake ( till hubby started talking to me whilst knitting, grrr he should know better!!)

Now I may have dreamt it but did I read somewhere that there is a special way to cast off?? or do I just follow the instructions on the pattern?


----------



## EqLady

ellenC said:


> I'm nearing the end of my shawl - I had to get a little help from my friend , or 2 in fact as i kept on stuck on the famous row in chart 3 . After that I went like Speedy Gonsalez, not a single mistake ( till hubby started talking to me whilst knitting, grrr he should know better!!)
> 
> Now I may have dreamt it but did I read somewhere that there is a special way to cast off?? or do I just follow the instructions on the pattern?


Just follow the pattern instructions - switch to a needle two sizes larger and bind off LOOSELY. That helps when you are really stretching out the points in blocking.


----------



## sanaylor

EqLady said:


> Just follow the pattern instructions - switch to a needle two sizes larger and bind off LOOSELY. That helps when you are really stretching out the points in blocking.


Definitely agree. Follow the directions in the pattern. You might use a needle 2 sizes larger to ensure it is a loose bind off. 
Good luck! Can't wait to see the picture!


----------



## stevieland

ellenC said:


> I'm nearing the end of my shawl - I had to get a little help from my friend , or 2 in fact as i kept on stuck on the famous row in chart 3 . After that I went like Speedy Gonsalez, not a single mistake ( till hubby started talking to me whilst knitting, grrr he should know better!!)
> 
> Now I may have dreamt it but did I read somewhere that there is a special way to cast off?? or do I just follow the instructions on the pattern?


Just follow the pattern instructions... those will give you a stretchy lace bind off that you can use with any shawl that have scallops/points at the end. It is different from the standard bind off that we all learn at first, which has no real stretch to speak of.

Congratulations on the making it to the home stretch! We look forward to seeing your beautiful Ashton make her debut.


----------



## ellenC

Yippey I finished nr. 1 chart 4 went like a bomb and I'm itching to start the next one and see if it gets easier  

I used Malabrigo Lace wool (ochre) and still have 20 grams left somehow.


----------



## sanaylor

ellenC said:


> Yippey I finished nr. 1 chart 4 went like a bomb and I'm itching to start the next one and see if it gets easier
> 
> I used Malabrigo Lace wool (ochre) and still have 20 grams left somehow.


Love it! Way to go!


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful! Yes, it gets easier and more enjoyable from now on.


----------



## lifeline

ellenC said:


> Yippey I finished nr. 1 chart 4 went like a bomb and I'm itching to start the next one and see if it gets easier
> 
> I used Malabrigo Lace wool (ochre) and still have 20 grams left somehow.


It looks beautiful. You did a good job.


----------



## stevieland

ellenC said:


> Yippey I finished nr. 1 chart 4 went like a bomb and I'm itching to start the next one and see if it gets easier
> 
> I used Malabrigo Lace wool (ochre) and still have 20 grams left somehow.


Well, it looks absolutely fantastic. That is a great color. It will get easier, I promise. You will be surprised how much easier this next one will be! I love your shawl.


----------



## CathyAnn

Simply gorgeous! Perfect knitting and blocking! Great color! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

I realized I didn't post my own lace weight Ashton in the KAL here! So here it is... I did two rows of extra leaves at the bottom border and 10 repeats of the main chart. I used about 700 yards of Creatively Dyed "King" single ply lace weight yarn, in the "Hendrix" colorway knitted on US #4s. It measures 68" x 34


----------



## sanaylor

Beautiful. I like the extra repeats along the edge. Color is lovely.


----------



## ellenC

thats a great colour too. So what's the final measurements of this one?


----------



## stevieland

ellenC said:


> thats a great colour too. So what's the final measurements of this one?


Thanks! I really do love that color too. That wool is very similar in feel to the Malabrigo that you used for your lovely version above. I see we both choose weathered wood for our photos. I love your photo by the way... great colors between the wood, the snow and your shawl. Really striking.

It measures 68" x 34" relaxed after blocking.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> Thanks! I really do love that color too. That wool is very similar in feel to the Malabrigo that you used for your lovely version above. I see we both choose weathered wood for our photos. I love your photo by the way... great colors between the wood, the snow and your shawl. Really striking.
> 
> It measures 68" x 34" relaxed after blocking.


That designer lady really came up with a pretty pretty shawl, didn't she? . Your knitting is as pretty as your designing! Holding my breath for the next one.....


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> That designer lady really came up with a pretty pretty shawl, didn't she? . Your knitting is as pretty as your designing! Holding my breath for the next one.....


Thanks....! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DanaKay

If I remember correctly that's the yarn Dee named for the supplier. Very nice lady :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh

stevieland said:


> I realized I didn't post my own lace weight Ashton in the KAL here! So here it is... I did two rows of extra leaves at the bottom border and 10 repeats of the main chart. I used about 700 yards of Creatively Dyed "King" single ply lace weight yarn, in the "Hendrix" colorway knitted on US #4s. It measures 68" x 34


Gorgeous shawl. I love the color.


----------



## lifeline

As always....gorgeous. Beautiful knitting, beautiful colour, beautiful photography.


----------



## birdgirl

Your Ashton is so lovely! I frogged my first attempt and started over using my own hand spun, something between lace and sock weight with some oops in between. I just finished one extra repeat of chart two and have started on chart three. After looking at yours, I think I will add some extra leaf rows also, I like the look of it. 


stevieland said:


> I realized I didn't post my own lace weight Ashton in the KAL here! So here it is... I did two rows of extra leaves at the bottom border and 10 repeats of the main chart. I used about 700 yards of Creatively Dyed "King" single ply lace weight yarn, in the "Hendrix" colorway knitted on US #4s. It measures 68" x 34


----------



## CathyAnn

birdgirl said:


> Your Ashton is so lovely! I frogged my first attempt and started over using my own hand spun, something between lace and sock weight with some oops in between. I just finished one extra repeat of chart two and have started on chart three. After looking at yours, I think I will add some extra leaf rows also, I like the look of it.


It's those "oops" that will give the shawl more character! It's going to be beautiful. Love that color. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

birdgirl said:


> Your Ashton is so lovely! I frogged my first attempt and started over using my own hand spun, something between lace and sock weight with some oops in between. I just finished one extra repeat of chart two and have started on chart three. After looking at yours, I think I will add some extra leaf rows also, I like the look of it.


Thanks! And yours is going to be as well! What lovely yarn, and you spun it yourself! That is so impressive to me.

I have stitch counts for charts 3 and 4... and how calculate the stitch counts if you add extra leaves. I am revising the pattern and adding a few pages... it will be a few days before I have the final proofing done. But I'll post that page as a download here for you if you think you want it. Good luck!


----------



## mtnmama67

stevieland said:


> Thanks! And yours is going to be as well! What lovely yarn, and you spun it yourself! That is so impressive to me.
> 
> I have stitch counts for charts 3 and 4... and how calculate the stitch counts if you add extra leaves. I am revising the pattern and adding a few pages... it will be a few days before I have the final proofing done. But I'll post that page as a download here for you if you think you want it. Good luck!


Looking forward to your download!!Would also like to add some extra leaves!


----------



## CathyAnn

I want to knit one of the full-sized Ashtons, but am having trouble finding the time, but it's in my queue! I learned on the shawlette version, and want a big one too! (And it won't have the mistakes the shawlette has! LOL!)


----------



## Flyingfly

Hey there! I will start the Ashton with two skeins of yarn I dyed myself with a little help from a good friend of mine. They are light green (like a young apple) and a darker green for the leaves. I am an absolute newbie and thank you very much for all your support! I have read nearly every posting in this topic  They are very helpful!


----------



## britgirl

Good luck. Your colours sound really lovely. Will look forward to watching your progress and seeing your finished shawlette. If you have read most of the postings, then you are off to a very good start!

Sue



Flyingfly said:


> Hey there! I will start the Ashton with two skeins of yarn I dyed myself with a little help from a good friend of mine. They are light green (like a young apple) and a darker green for the leaves. I am an absolute newbie and thank you very much for all your support! I have read nearly every posting in this topic  They are very helpful!


----------



## Flyingfly

So far so good! I have finished the 4th repeat of Chart 2 (in this photo) and have only knitted 24 g of my first skein. That means I will do 10 or 12 repeats in total of Chart 2 and than continue with Chart 2a in the darker green.

The pattern is wonderful, Dee! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## stevieland

Flyingfly said:


> So far so good! I have finished the 4th repeat of Chart 2 (in this photo) and have only knitted 24 g of my first skein. That means I will do 10 or 12 repeats in total of Chart 2 and than continue with Chart 2a in the darker green.
> 
> The pattern is wonderful, Dee! Thank you very much!!!


You are welcome! That is looking really good. I love that color. You did a great job with the dyeing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

Oh my goodness! You dyed that? What a great yellow/green color! (That's what it looks like on my screen.) I look forward to seeing your finished shawl!


----------



## lifeline

Flyingfly said:


> So far so good! I have finished the 4th repeat of Chart 2 (in this photo) and have only knitted 24 g of my first skein. That means I will do 10 or 12 repeats in total of Chart 2 and than continue with Chart 2a in the darker green.
> 
> The pattern is wonderful, Dee! Thank you very much!!!


You are doing a great job. I love the colour :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingfly

This evening I will change colour and continue with the transition chart. I am so excited! ;-)


----------



## CathyAnn

Flyingfly said:


> This evening I will change colour and continue with the transition chart. I am so excited! ;-)


I can't wait to see it finished. Would you hurry up?! :lol: No pressure..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flyingfly

I am soooo slow. :roll: I am knitting the first (yes, I will do more than one) repeat of Chart 3. I have a full-time job and can only knit in the evening (if I don't fall asleep in my chair). I have nearly 400 :shock: stitches on my needles and the rope is too short to stretch the shawl and show it to you.... I am sorry!

Maybe I put in the blocking wires tomorrow and pin it on my blocking mat. Only to shoot a picture of it... :lol:


----------



## nanciann

Flyingfly said:


> I am soooo slow. :roll: I am knitting the first (yes, I will do more than one) repeat of Chart 3. I have a full-time job and can only knit in the evening (if I don't fall asleep in my chair). I have nearly 400 :shock: stitches on my needles and the rope is too short to stretch the shawl and show it to you.... I am sorry!
> 
> Maybe I put in the blocking wires tomorrow and pin it on my blocking mat. Only to shoot a picture of it... :lol:


Be careful...but everyone would love to see it...but again...be careful...we can wait you know...


----------



## birdgirl

Here is my third Ashton. I think it's my favorite because of the color. I spun this up from an art batt. I found at the fiber fest in Eugene, Oregon this summer.


----------



## britgirl

Very pretty. You did a beautiful job. Love the colour.

Sue


birdgirl said:


> Here is my third Ashton. I think it's my favorite because of the color. I spun this up from an art batt. I found at the fiber fest in Eugene, Oregon this summer.


----------



## CathyAnn

I love that color too. It's so beautiful. Good job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

birdgirl said:


> Here is my third Ashton. I think it's my favorite because of the color. I spun this up from an art batt. I found at the fiber fest in Eugene, Oregon this summer.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingfly

Two more rows and it's done! ;-) I am getting nervous about how big it will turn out... Maybe I can show you a first picture on Saturday :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn

I'm looking forward to it. :thumbup:

BTW, for me, if a shawl is on the small side (a shawlette), it makes a great scarf. I even use some of my larger shawls as scarves in winter! I always feel like a million bucks when I wear one.


----------



## Flyingfly

Finished! I will take some really beautiful pictures of my shawl when it is dry. But for now.....

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Flyingfly/ashton-shawlette

I have made 9 repeats of Chart 2 and an additional repeat of Chart 3. I have blocked it now but it's my first time and I guess the shawl could be much bigger than it is now.

But nevertheless, I love it!


----------



## stevieland

birdgirl said:


> Here is my third Ashton. I think it's my favorite because of the color. I spun this up from an art batt. I found at the fiber fest in Eugene, Oregon this summer.


What a color! What beautiful yarn! What a stunning Ashton! I just love it. Wow. I am super impressed by the fact that you spun such amazing and ethereal looking yarn and delighted that you choose the Ashton pattern for it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Flyingfly said:


> Finished! I will take some really beautiful pictures of my shawl when it is dry. But for now.....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Flyingfly/ashton-shawlette
> 
> I have made 9 repeats of Chart 2 and an additional repeat of Chart 3. I have blocked it now but it's my first time and I guess the shawl could be much bigger than it is now.
> 
> But nevertheless, I love it!


And another lovely Ashton! I love the dyeing that you did. It is such a cheerful color, and the two tone with the darker border really looks cool. Your knitting is exquisite, I love the beads where you placed them. I think the blocking is perfect. Wow. I am super impressed with your Ashton as well. Really great job. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> And another lovely Ashton! I love the dyeing that you did. It is such a cheerful color, and the two tone with the darker border really looks cool. Your knitting is exquisite, I love the beads where you placed them. I think the blocking is perfect. Wow. I am super impressed with your Ashton as well. Really great job.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What she said! You're contributing to my drooling problem.  :lol: :-D


----------



## britgirl

A beautiful shawl! Love the contrasting border!

Sue



Flyingfly said:


> Finished! I will take some really beautiful pictures of my shawl when it is dry. But for now.....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Flyingfly/ashton-shawlette
> 
> I have made 9 repeats of Chart 2 and an additional repeat of Chart 3. I have blocked it now but it's my first time and I guess the shawl could be much bigger than it is now.
> 
> But nevertheless, I love it!


----------



## nanciann

The shawls are out of this world gorgeous....


----------



## lifeline

Flyingfly said:


> Finished! I will take some really beautiful pictures of my shawl when it is dry. But for now.....
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Flyingfly/ashton-shawlette
> 
> I have made 9 repeats of Chart 2 and an additional repeat of Chart 3. I have blocked it now but it's my first time and I guess the shawl could be much bigger than it is now.
> 
> But nevertheless, I love it!


I love the colour (my favourite) You placed your beads the same as I did.
You have done a wonderful job...BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Flyingfly

stevieland said:


> And another lovely Ashton! I love the dyeing that you did. It is such a cheerful color, and the two tone with the darker border really looks cool. Your knitting is exquisite, I love the beads where you placed them. I think the blocking is perfect. Wow. I am super impressed with your Ashton as well. Really great job.





CathyAnn said:


> What she said! You're contributing to my drooling problem.





britgirl said:


> A beautiful shawl! Love the contrasting border!





nanciann said:


> The shawls are out of this world gorgeous....





lifeline said:


> I love the colour (my favourite) You placed your beads the same as I did.
> You have done a wonderful job...BEAUTIFUL!!!


You are all so lovely! Without you and all your comments I never would have dared to try this shawl. It is my first but definitely not my last! It was also the first time I added beads to my knitting.

Thank you all for your compliments. They make me feel really proud. This was a challenge in the beginning but in the end only pure fun!


----------



## JulesKnit

You certainly are deserving of all the compliments! Your shawl is wonderful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

JulesKnit said:


> You certainly are deserving of all the compliments! Your shawl is wonderful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second that :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingfly

I opened a new topic in the section "Pictures". I am not very orientated in this forum ;-)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-200349-1.html#3960944

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## mamiepooh

Look who got the blue fever and is knitting her first Ashton? Yeap, it's me. I'm using 100% cashmere with #5 needles. So far so good. I've done 8 repeats of chart 2 instead of 5and thought of doing 2 more. What do you think ?


----------



## EqLady

Paulette, it's lovely! Remember that added repeats of Chart 2 need to be in odd increments, so five repeats of chart 2 would go to 7 repeats or 9 repeats. I had forgotten this except I'm making one in worsted and want to make it full size for a prayer shawl.


----------



## mamiepooh

EqLady said:


> Paulette, it's lovely! Remember that added repeats of Chart 2 need to be in odd increments, so five repeats of chart 2 would go to 7 repeats or 9 repeats. I had forgotten this except I'm making one in worsted and want to make it full size for a prayer shawl.


Thank you for the reminder. I'll go for 9 repeats.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Paulette, it's lovely! Remember that added repeats of Chart 2 need to be in odd increments, so five repeats of chart 2 would go to 7 repeats or 9 repeats. I had forgotten this except I'm making one in worsted and want to make it full size for a prayer shawl.


Actually, we debunked that theory early on. When I first released the pattern I thought that was the case, but then realized it didn't matter how many repeats one does, even or odd numbered.


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> Look who got the blue fever and is knitting her first Ashton? Yeap, it's me. I'm using 100% cashmere with #5 needles. So far so good. I've done 8 repeats of chart 2 instead of 5and thought of doing 2 more. What do you think ?


Blue rules! That looks fantastic. I would recommend knitting more leaves at the end. There is a new version of the pattern on Ravelry (I haven't had a chanced to put it up here yet) that goes into more detail about repeating the leaves. Or I can let you know. I don't have the pattern in front of me but I can grab it if you need me to.


----------



## mamiepooh

stevieland said:


> Actually, we debunked that theory early on. When I first released the pattern I thought that was the case, but then realized it didn't matter how many repeats one does, even or odd numbered.


Ah, that's why on Ravelry, when I looked at the ladies' comments, a few knitted 10 repeats of chart 2 but said they added only rows 15 to 23 for the chart 3. 
Cashmere being a light lace weight, I need to add a few rows to get a suitable length.


----------



## EqLady

Think I better pull the new version before I go further. I'm on the fifth repeat of chart 2.


----------



## mamiepooh

I downloaded the new version. I knit 10 repeats of chart 2 and I used around 400yds so far. I want to add more leaves to the border as suggested by Dee. Need to read the new version carefully.


----------



## mamiepooh

I'm about to begin chart 3. With the additional repeats of chart 2, I have 323 stitches on my needles. I place a lifeline every 2 rows just in case.
Wish me luck !


----------



## britgirl

Good luck! Look forward to seeing your finished shawl.

Sue


mamiepooh said:


> I'm about to begin chart 3. With the additional repeats of chart 2, I have 323 stitches on my needles. I place a lifeline every 2 rows just in case.
> Wish me luck !


----------



## EqLady

I'm knitting as fast as I can (which isn't very fast, I'm just knitting a lot) and I'm nearing the end of chart 3. I'm using worsted and added one extra repeat of chart 2; I have only 267 stitches on. I'll add extra repeats of rows 15-24 and then finish off. This is a prayer shawl for my sister.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> I'm knitting as fast as I can (which isn't very fast, I'm just knitting a lot) and I'm nearing the end of chart 3. I'm using worsted and added one extra repeat of chart 2; I have only 267 stitches on. I'll add extra repeats of rows 15-24 and then finish off. This is a prayer shawl for my sister.


You must be pretty close by now. Is your sister okay? I don't mean to pry, but since you said it was a prayer shawl?


----------



## SouthernGirl

Keep going.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> You must be pretty close by now. Is your sister okay? I don't mean to pry, but since you said it was a prayer shawl?


Thanks for asking, Dee. I just finished tinking row 7 of chart 4 (knitted too much today) so I should finish tomorrow or Thursday. My sister has surgery tomorrow to have a benign (now) breast lesion and two enlarged lymph nodes removed. Hopefully, additional pathology will be benign as well. I'm looking forward to getting back to Ruxton and knitting without being in a hurry 
I can't help remembering how difficult Ashton was the first time around and how much I have learned from knitting your patterns. Thank you!


----------



## mamiepooh

EqLady said:


> Thanks for asking, Dee. I just finished tinking row 7 of chart 4 (knitted too much today) so I should finish tomorrow or Thursday. My sister has surgery tomorrow to have a benign (now) breast lesion and two enlarged lymph nodes removed. Hopefully, additional pathology will be benign as well. I'm looking forward to getting back to Ruxton and knitting without being in a hurry
> I can't help remembering how difficult Ashton was the first time around and how much I have learned from knitting your patterns. Thank you!


Kay, good and positive thoughts sent your way and your sister's.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Paulette.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Thanks for asking, Dee. I just finished tinking row 7 of chart 4 (knitted too much today) so I should finish tomorrow or Thursday. My sister has surgery tomorrow to have a benign (now) breast lesion and two enlarged lymph nodes removed. Hopefully, additional pathology will be benign as well. I'm looking forward to getting back to Ruxton and knitting without being in a hurry
> I can't help remembering how difficult Ashton was the first time around and how much I have learned from knitting your patterns. Thank you!


How did the surgery go? can you update us when you get the chance??

Looking forward to seeing that new Ashton! Did you get to finish?


----------



## EqLady

I talked with my BIL yesterday - surgery went well and he said they didn't find anything "scary," although tissue will be sent to pathology. Some trouble managing pain, but she should be home today. Getting ready to block my third Ashton right now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## EqLady

Here is the finished prayer shawl for my sister. I used just over two skeins of Caron Simply Soft, Victorian Rose, and did one extra repeat of Chart 2 and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of Chart 3. After blocking, it measured 70 x 35. I steam blocked, filling up my iron twice, and held it about one inch above the surface; that was good for about two passes over each area of the shawl. She should receive it tomorrow. (The usual disclaimer, that the color isn't right on the computer, applies; I was too lazy to go outside for some shots.)


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful shawl. You did a super job. I am sure that your sister will love this shawl.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Here is the finished prayer shawl for my sister. I used just over two skeins of Caron Simply Soft, Victorian Rose, and did one extra repeat of Chart 2 and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of Chart 3. After blocking, it measured 70 x 35. I steam blocked, filling up my iron twice, and held it about one inch above the surface; that was good for about two passes over each area of the shawl. She should receive it tomorrow. (The usual disclaimer, that the color isn't right on the computer, applies; I was too lazy to go outside for some shots.)


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Here is the finished prayer shawl for my sister. I used just over two skeins of Caron Simply Soft, Victorian Rose, and did one extra repeat of Chart 2 and one extra repeat of rows 15-24 of Chart 3. After blocking, it measured 70 x 35. I steam blocked, filling up my iron twice, and held it about one inch above the surface; that was good for about two passes over each area of the shawl. She should receive it tomorrow. (The usual disclaimer, that the color isn't right on the computer, applies; I was too lazy to go outside for some shots.)


That looks amazing! I am always blown away by how nice these acrylic shawls block out. It looks like fine wool! You did a great job, Kay. It is just stunning. Please let us know how your sister likes her new Ashton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

I was surprised too, Dee. It isn't often your blocked and relaxed measurements are the same! Thanks again for Ashton; I love knitting it.


----------



## joaniebeadgood

Wow, that looks terrific! I'd have never thought to try it in SS but it came out great! BTW, there is lace weight yarn on sale here http://www.**************/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=408&cat=DROPS+Lace&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Drops+Alpaca+Party+25+OFF&utm_content=Drops+Alpaca+Party+25+OFF+CID_237817100ef5f0a681c16bc6fa14c10a&utm_source=NordicNewsLetter&utm_term=Color%20card
through the end of December. It's all the DROPS alpaca yarns, actually.


----------



## sharonbartsch

joaniebeadgood said:


> Wow, that looks terrific! I'd have never thought to try it in SS but it came out great! BTW, there is lace weight yarn on sale here http://www.**************/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=408&cat=DROPS+Lace&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Drops+Alpaca+Party+25+OFF&utm_content=Drops+Alpaca+Party+25+OFF+CID_237817100ef5f0a681c16bc6fa14c10a&utm_source=NordicNewsLetter&utm_term=Color%20card
> through the end of December. It's all the DROPS alpaca yarns, actually.


Thanx... Yay... She who dies with the biggest stash wins.... 
Personally I am trying to work through some of mine.... This is enticing yarn though....  :shock:


----------



## roed2er

Okay -- joining in, I have finally cast on with the Ashton. My Ruxton, Holden, Alex, are done. My mother wants a light weight yet dressy wrap for church and I have decided that Ashton will fit the bill. Since she won't be able to re-block it and I live 300 miles away, I am knitting it with some Paton's Lace and size US 6 needles in the Vintage colorway (a pretty creamy color). Whoo-hoo, should be fun. Debi


----------



## mamiepooh

roed2er said:


> Okay -- joining in, I have finally cast on with the Ashton. My Ruxton, Holden, Alex, are done. My mother wants a light weight yet dressy wrap for church and I have decided that Ashton will fit the bill. Since she won't be able to re-block it and I live 300 miles away, I am knitting it with some Paton's Lace and size US 6 needles in the Vintage colorway (a pretty creamy color). Whoo-hoo, should be fun. Debi


Welcome Debi. I'm in with you. I will finish the second repeat of chart 3 and think about knitting a third one. I'll post pictures later and ask for advice. 'see you around.


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> That looks amazing! I am always blown away by how nice these acrylic shawls block out. It looks like fine wool! You did a great job, Kay. It is just stunning. Please let us know how your sister likes her new Ashton. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I spoke to my sister tonight and she loves the shawl! She waited to call till after her return visit to the doctor. Thinking she was in the clear, she was floored when the doctor referred her to an oncologist. Apparently with that type of lesion, the chance of developing breast cancer is 40% compared to 10% for the general population. She mentioned one oral drug that can reduce the risk to 15%. So, anyway, it is ongoing.


----------



## mamiepooh

I just started chart 4 with 423 stitches on my needles. 
I love to knit with 100% cashmere but it is light lace weight and to get a suitable size, I need to enlarge each pattern I use with this yarn. The result is so beautiful at the end. Cannot resist to knit with this yarn again and again.


----------



## EqLady

mamiepooh said:


> I just started chart 4 with 423 stitches on my needles.
> I love to knit with 100% cashmere but it is light lace weight and to get a suitable size, I need to enlarge each pattern I use with this yarn. The result is so beautiful at the end. Cannot resist to knit with this yarn again and again.


Wow - that's a lot of stitches! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mamiepooh

I just finished my Ashton. I ended up with 515 stitches on the last row. I was expecting to finish with 487 stitches as my count was okay at 443 stitches until the last row.
I knit 10 repeats of chart 2 and added 2 leaves on chart 3 (row 15-24). I counted and counted again and cannot figured why I ended up with more stitches. I'm just curious to understand why. Pictures will follow.


----------



## roed2er

my Ashton is coming along --- would be doing a bit faster if I were ever home enough to knit. Had to work overtime on Saturday and then spent yesterday on the road to watch the grandson in his last game of the year. At least the overtime should result in a check that will let me buy the silk yarn I want for Edwina. 

Finally, tonight it is time to settle in to the recliner with a cup of tea and my needles. I am adding a 6th repeat of chart 2, maybe a 7th; we will see. Off to go knit. Debi


----------



## sharonbartsch

roed2er said:


> my Ashton is coming along --- would be doing a bit faster if I were ever home enough to knit. Had to work overtime on Saturday and then spent yesterday on the road to watch the grandson in his last game of the year. At least the overtime should result in a check that will let me buy the silk yarn I want for Edwina.
> 
> Finally, tonight it is time to settle in to the recliner with a cup of tea and my needles. I am adding a 6th repeat of chart 2, maybe a 7th; we will see. Off to go knit. Debi


Love your headspace :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

roed2er said:


> my Ashton is coming along --- would be doing a bit faster if I were ever home enough to knit. Had to work overtime on Saturday and then spent yesterday on the road to watch the grandson in his last game of the year. At least the overtime should result in a check that will let me buy the silk yarn I want for Edwina.
> 
> Finally, tonight it is time to settle in to the recliner with a cup of tea and my needles. I am adding a 6th repeat of chart 2, maybe a 7th; we will see. Off to go knit. Debi


You mention using silk yarn for the Edwina....I have a question about blocking silk yarn! I am working with silk yarn at the moment and I assume I should block it the same as if it were wool? Please advise if I have that wrong.


----------



## stevieland

lifeline said:


> You mention using silk yarn for the Edwina....I have a question about blocking silk yarn! I am working with silk yarn at the moment and I assume I should block it the same as if it were wool? Please advise if I have that wrong.


Yes, I would wet block it, just don't soak it as long as wool... 10 minutes should do it if it is 100 percent silk. And keep in mind that it will not relax like wool after blocking.


----------



## lifeline

stevieland said:


> Yes, I would wet block it, just don't soak it as long as wool... 10 minutes should do it if it is 100 percent silk. And keep in mind that it will not relax like wool after blocking.


Oh dear, thank you for the advise, but it came a wee bit late. I decided to go for it and soaked it for the usual 15+ minutes (it was probably nearer 20mins :| ) How do you think it might be after blocking? It's been on the blocking mats for about 4 hours now. It still feels quite soft so here's hoping...


----------



## lifeline

I'm posting a picture of the scarf I have made...hope you don't mind me posting it here on the KAL


----------



## stevieland

lifeline said:


> Oh dear, thank you for the advise, but it came a wee bit late. I decided to go for it and soaked it for the usual 15+ minutes (it was probably nearer 20mins :| ) How do you think it might be after blocking? It's been on the blocking mats for about 4 hours now. It still feels quite soft so here's hoping...


I think it will be just fine. You won't hurt anything by blocking it 20 minutes... it's just that some people soak wool for 40+ minutes...which would be a bit much for silk from what i hear, so 20 is not a problem! It's very pretty.


----------



## lifeline

stevieland said:


> I think it will be just fine. You won't hurt anything by blocking it 20 minutes... it's just that some people soak wool for 40+ minutes...which would be a bit much for silk from what i hear, so 20 is not a problem! It's very pretty.


Phew! Thank you. I soak mine for as long as you put in the blocking advise for Ashton, which is similar to what is on the Eucalan bottle.

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> I just finished my Ashton. I ended up with 515 stitches on the last row. I was expecting to finish with 487 stitches as my count was okay at 443 stitches until the last row.
> I knit 10 repeats of chart 2 and added 2 leaves on chart 3 (row 15-24). I counted and counted again and cannot figured why I ended up with more stitches. I'm just curious to understand why. Pictures will follow.


Hey there. I am getting ready to go to bed, but I'll look at this tomorrow and get back to you. I don't trust my math skills at 2am!


----------



## stevieland

stevieland said:


> Hey there. I am getting ready to go to bed, but I'll look at this tomorrow and get back to you. I don't trust my math skills at 2am!


Paulette, can I get to this in the evening? I've got to run.. and I don't have the pattern in front of me.


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> I just finished my Ashton. I ended up with 515 stitches on the last row. I was expecting to finish with 487 stitches as my count was okay at 443 stitches until the last row.
> I knit 10 repeats of chart 2 and added 2 leaves on chart 3 (row 15-24). I counted and counted again and cannot figured why I ended up with more stitches. I'm just curious to understand why. Pictures will follow.


Quick question first: Which version of the pattern are you using, the one on this site or the update I did a month or so on Ravelry?

In either case... that final Row 17 on chart 4 adds 2 stitches for every leaf scallop. So for the pattern size, for example, there are 22 total leaf/scallops at the end of the shawl... so 44 stitches were added to the Row 15 count of 275 for a total of 319 to bind off.

For your large version, you would have to add 2 st per leaf scallop (you can also just count the double decrease columns as well) to that Row 15 count of 443. Did you end up with 18 leaf scallops per side for a total of 36 of them??? That would be helpful to me if you could verify that.

I need to revise the Ravelry version then, since I did not take into account that row 17 extra rate of increase for the larger rows when I discussed stitch counts in the tutorial. I had someone else look over all the math, but she missed it also it seems. Thanks for finding that out!


----------



## mamiepooh

stevieland said:


> Quick question first: Which version of the pattern are you using, the one on this site or the update I did a month or so on Ravelry?
> 
> In either case... that final Row 17 on chart 4 adds 2 stitches for every leaf scallop. So for the pattern size, for example, there are 22 total leaf/scallops at the end of the shawl... so 44 stitches were added to the Row 15 count of 275 for a total of 319 to bind off.
> 
> For your large version, you would have to add 2 st per leaf scallop (you can also just count the double decrease columns as well) to that Row 15 count of 443. Did you end up with 18 leaf scallops per side for a total of 36 of them??? That would be helpful to me if you could verify that.
> 
> I need to revise the Ravelry version then, since I did not take into account that row 17 extra rate of increase for the larger rows when I discussed stitch counts in the tutorial. I had someone else look over all the math, but she missed it also it seems. Thanks for finding that out!


I used the new version which I downloaded from Ravelry.
After the 10th repeat of chart 2, I had 299
After chart 2A, I has 323
After row 44 of chart 3, I had 423
After row 15/16 of chart 4, I had 443  so far so good, it matched your data.
17 leaves or columns each side for a total of 34 
Per the instructions given on page 10, the stitches count is + 44 from row 15 to row 17.
So I added 44 to 443= 487 but that I ended up with 515 stitches. 
I've made a mistake counting that last row on paper, I probably missed something. The result is perfect anyway.


----------



## roed2er

well - I got careless and just kind of knitting along very nonchalantly, when I got to row 7 of chart 2, 6 repeat --- ooops. An extra YO not found until 2 rows later. Then off on my stitch count of the first half of row 11. I think it's because I have been alternating this with Edwina and mentally, just relaxed too much. Off to frog back to the end of the 5th repeat --- hooray for lifelines! Debi


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> I used the new version which I downloaded from Ravelry.
> After the 10th repeat of chart 2, I had 299
> After chart 2A, I has 323
> After row 44 of chart 3, I had 423
> After row 15/16 of chart 4, I had 443  so far so good, it matched your data.
> 17 leaves or columns each side for a total of 34
> Per the instructions given on page 10, the stitches count is + 44 from row 15 to row 17.
> So I added 44 to 443= 487 but that I ended up with 515 stitches.
> I've made a mistake counting that last row on paper, I probably missed something. The result is perfect anyway.


Yeah, that plus 44 is my mistake. It is plus 44 only on the pattern size. I didn't take into account the extra 2 stitches per leaf scallop that will increase with each extra repeat. I'm going to revise the pattern this week. You did nothing wrong in your calculations, it was my error. If I had done the scallops like most patterns where you would stop at row 15 and bind off, it would been a lot easier to explain. That final row 17 adds a bunch of stitches to ensure deep scallops.

I wanted to add that new page to show how calculate the counts to the new version... I probably should have left well enough alone! But I do thank you for catching that.


----------



## roed2er

frogged and back on the needles -- ready to reknit a 6th repeat of chart 2. Hmmmm; but maybe a short nap first. Debi


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> I used the new version which I downloaded from Ravelry.
> After the 10th repeat of chart 2, I had 299
> After chart 2A, I has 323
> After row 44 of chart 3, I had 423
> After row 15/16 of chart 4, I had 443  so far so good, it matched your data.
> 17 leaves or columns each side for a total of 34
> Per the instructions given on page 10, the stitches count is + 44 from row 15 to row 17.
> So I added 44 to 443= 487 but that I ended up with 515 stitches.
> I've made a mistake counting that last row on paper, I probably missed something. The result is perfect anyway.


Can you do me a favor and recount those leaves at the end... you would count the actual scallops not the yarn over column... just to verify the number. According to my calculations, you should have 18 scallops/17 yarn over column or points per side. You can also count the sk2p double decreases in the middle of the scallops and you would get 18 per side.

I'll wait to update the pattern until I hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## mamiepooh

stevieland said:


> Can you do me a favor and recount those leaves at the end... you would count the actual scallops not the yarn over column... just to verify the number. According to my calculations, you should have 18 scallops/17 yarn over column or points per side. You can also count the sk2p double decreases in the middle of the scallops and you would get 18 per side.
> 
> I'll wait to update the pattern until I hear from you. Thanks!


You are absolutely right. I have 18 scallops and 17 yarn over columns per side. On the blocking pads next weekend.


----------



## roed2er

I snuck in a hour of knitting this morning before work -- result? I have lifeline in and ready to start chart 3! Making progress at something anyway. Debi


----------



## stevieland

mamiepooh said:


> You are absolutely right. I have 18 scallops and 17 yarn over columns per side. On the blocking pads next weekend.


Thanks for checking. I'm posting the pattern revision in the next few days.


----------



## roed2er

While I finished the stitching last week, I don't count it as really done until it is blocked -- here is my Ashton. Worked in Paton's lace on size 6 needles for my Mother, it is wonderfully light and yet warm. I steam blocked it so she will not have to worry about it. Thank you for looking and thanks Dee for a wonderful quick knit - perfect for gifting. Debi


----------



## sharonbartsch

roed2er said:


> While I finished the stitching last week, I don't count it as really done until it is blocked -- here is my Ashton. Worked in Paton's lace on size 6 needles for my Mother, it is wonderfully light and yet warm. I steam blocked it so she will not have to worry about it. Thank you for looking and thanks Dee for a wonderful quick knit - perfect for gifting. Debi


Love it.... So classic and feminine.... Your knitting looks amazing....well done..


----------



## lifeline

Beautiful work. And I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> While I finished the stitching last week, I don't count it as really done until it is blocked -- here is my Ashton. Worked in Paton's lace on size 6 needles for my Mother, it is wonderfully light and yet warm. I steam blocked it so she will not have to worry about it. Thank you for looking and thanks Dee for a wonderful quick knit - perfect for gifting. Debi


I love your Ashton! You can never go wrong with a light colored neutral yarn like that. And the lace weight looks so delicate. You did a marvelous job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen

HI, all,
I have completed my first Ashton. I am hoping to incorporate beads the next time.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230681-1.html


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Downloaded and printed out all the pages for this beautiful project quite some time ago, but I think I was intimidated by all the charts. After failing twice at a Vogue lace scarf, I pulled out this pattern and began. Wow! This is the most fun I've had knitting lacework since I discovered lace knitting! 

I am only on the second repeat of Chart 2, but I am truly enjoying the process. I am using Louet Gems fingering in natural white, and it is so much more relaxing than working with lace weight. I will definitely share a photo, when I have finished. I am using mill ends, so I certainly hope I have enough yarn!


----------



## stevieland

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Downloaded and printed out all the pages for this beautiful project quite some time ago, but I think I was intimidated by all the charts. After failing twice at a Vogue lace scarf, I pulled out this pattern and began. Wow! This is the most fun I've had knitting lacework since I discovered lace knitting!
> 
> I am only on the second repeat of Chart 2, but I am truly enjoying the process. I am using Louet Gems fingering in natural white, and it is so much more relaxing than working with lace weight. I will definitely share a photo, when I have finished. I am using mill ends, so I certainly hope I have enough yarn!


I am so happy that you tried again and that you are enjoying it so much. Please do post a picture. I will be looking forward to it!


----------



## jscaplen

victoriagrimalkin said:


> ...I think I was intimidated by all the charts... I pulled out this pattern ... This is the most fun I've had knitting lacework since I discovered lace knitting!


Yeah!!!
Way to go!


----------



## mamiepooh

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Downloaded and printed out all the pages for this beautiful project quite some time ago, but I think I was intimidated by all the charts. After failing twice at a Vogue lace scarf, I pulled out this pattern and began. Wow! This is the most fun I've had knitting lacework since I discovered lace knitting!
> 
> I am only on the second repeat of Chart 2, but I am truly enjoying the process. I am using Louet Gems fingering in natural white, and it is so much more relaxing than working with lace weight. I will definitely share a photo, when I have finished. I am using mill ends, so I certainly hope I have enough yarn!


Welcome in the Shawlettes Club. It is very addictive and you'll love it. 
Looking forward for the finished result. And I just realized that I never posted my Ashton pictures.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Thanks for all the encouragement, ladies. I was hoping this might be the first lacework I would knit without any errors, but, oops! On the third repeat of chart #2, I got lost and screwed up a bit, but I was able to fake it, since my left half was still correct. Some of the leaf buds look a bit mutated, but thanks to the rows of straight stockinette, I was able to get my count back.

Moral is, don't keep going when you are too tired! I am about to start the 5th repeat of chart 2, and I need to decide if I want to increase size of my shawl. Haven't had to change balls yet, so I am feeling encouraged. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement, ladies. I was hoping this might be the first lacework I would knit without any errors, but, oops! On the third repeat of chart #2, I got lost and screwed up a bit, but I was able to fake it, since my left half was still correct. Some of the leaf buds look a bit mutated, but thanks to the rows of straight stockinette, I was able to get my count back.
> 
> Moral is, don't keep going when you are too tired! I am about to start the 5th repeat of chart 2, and I need to decide if I want to increase size of my shawl. Haven't had to change balls yet, so I am feeling encouraged. :thumbup:


I just saw this - haven't been getting notices from KP. Grrrrrr...

I'm the same way. I can bank of the fact that if I try to knit when tired, I WILL make errors! :roll:


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Happy to report that I completed (more or less successfully) my Ashton Shawlette about a week ago. I have not blocked it yet, so I will not share a photo until it is more presentable. I am a bit dismayed that it did not come out to be my first "perfect" production, but it is still very lovely. I made it 2 repeats larger than the pattern, and I have plenty of yarn left. I think some lacy wrist warmers would go nicely. Any suggestions?


----------



## CathyAnn

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Happy to report that I completed (more or less successfully) my Ashton Shawlette about a week ago. I have not blocked it yet, so I will not share a photo until it is more presentable. I am a bit dismayed that it did not come out to be my first "perfect" production, but it is still very lovely. I made it 2 repeats larger than the pattern, and I have plenty of yarn left. I think some lacy wrist warmers would go nicely. Any suggestions?


WTG!!! I look forward to seeing her. :thumbup:

How much yarn do you have left? So much depends on that. On one shawl, I had enough left over to knit a long narrow scarf. Wrist warmers would be nice, or a lacy stocking cap. I've heard where some have even knit socks that just come up to the ankle.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Since this was "mill ends" merino yarn, I have no idea how much was on each skein. They are in balls now, and I would estimate there to be about 200 yards (2 balls plus some leftovers). Looks like enough for lace wristlets. 

My next project is HUGE, so I am on the prowl for something small.


----------



## CathyAnn

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Since this was "mill ends" merino yarn, I have no idea how much was on each skein. They are in balls now, and I would estimate there to be about 200 yards (2 balls plus some leftovers). Looks like enough for lace wristlets.
> 
> My next project is HUGE, so I am on the prowl for something small.


The wristlets will be nice. Be sure to show them to us when you finish them.


----------



## lilydragon

I finished my Ashton about two weeks ago and I finally got it on pins. So proud of myself for finishing it. I used a Marino silk blend that is verigated blue, green and purple, it's pretty. I like the way it's come out so far.


----------



## CathyAnn

lilydragon said:


> I finished my Ashton about two weeks ago and I finally got it on pins. So proud of myself for finishing it. I used a Marino silk blend that is verigated blue, green and purple, it's pretty. I like the way it's come out so far.


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## lilydragon

It is off the pins!


----------



## jscaplen

lilydragon said:


> It is off the pins!


Great job! That variegated yarn did work well with this pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn

Very pretty. It looks so delicate. What yarn did you use? Are you addicted to knitting lace now?


----------



## lilydragon

CathyAnn said:


> Very pretty. It looks so delicate. What yarn did you use? Are you addicted to knitting lace now?


I used The Sassy Sheep Merino in Peacock. I love lace! I'm working on Stevielands Elizabeth shawl now. After that I want to try a huge lace project that will be about 5 feet in diameter. The pattern is from a German gentleman, I can't remember how to spell his name, but he came up with some BEAUTIFUL patterns.


----------



## stevieland

lilydragon said:


> It is off the pins!


I love that color combination, all my favorites! You did a spectacular job with it. Good for you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:



lilydragon said:


> I used The Sassy Sheep Merino in Peacock. I love lace! I'm working on Stevielands Elizabeth shawl now. After that I want to try a huge lace project that will be about 5 feet in diameter. The pattern is from a German gentleman, I can't remember how to spell his name, but he came up with some BEAUTIFUL patterns.


Do you mean Hebert Neibling? That guy was a genius... probably the most amazing lace design ever! That is some challenging knitting. Good for you. Which design are you considering?


----------



## lilydragon

stevieland said:


> Do you mean Hebert Neibling? That guy was a genius... probably the most amazing lace design ever! That is some challenging knitting. Good for you. Which design are you considering?


That's exactly who! I want to try my hand at Sibylle. I have the pattern for it and Pomeganite, but I think I'll try Sibylle first. I'm going to make it in pale blue. His designs are beautiful. I stumbled upon his designs when I was searching Ravelry for lace patterns. I'm hoping I can have it done by the time my daughter decides she's ready to get married, hopefully about 15 years from now or more since shes only 5 right now. :mrgreen:


----------



## jscaplen

lilydragon said:


> ...at Sibylle. I have the pattern for it and Pomeganite, but I think I'll try Sibylle first....


Oh - they are both beautiful designs. I am trying to get my courage up to do a circular shawl - Montego.


----------



## lifeline

lilydragon said:


> It is off the pins!


Such a beautiful colour. You have done good work.


----------



## victoriagrimalkin

Finally got around to uploading pictures of the beautiful Ashton Shawl photographed with a wild bloom we call "old lace" in our garden.

I have since finished a second version, even bigger and better, done in hand-dyed yarn. Still haven't blocked yet, but I'll add pictures, when it's done.


----------



## jscaplen

victoriagrimalkin said:


> Finally got around to uploading pictures of the beautiful Ashton Shawl photographed with a wild bloom we call "old lace" in our garden....


Beautiful work & lovely setting to show it off.


----------



## CathyAnn

Beautiful! Being white, it will go with everything. You sure did a good job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I look forward to seeing you next one.


----------



## CathyAnn

Beautiful! Being white, it will go with everything. You sure did a good job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I look forward to seeing you next one.


----------



## stevieland

Wow, what a nice surprise to see such a pretty Ashton! It is perfect, and I love your pictures. It's always a big thrill to me so see such a marvelous version of my design! Can't wait to see the hand dyed version too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

